#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-17
<o`MaRaN1> ragazzi esiste un player video-audio che faccia vedere in streaming su firefox tutto?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-18
<DarkMageZ> asac, you there? i found a video playback plugin for firefox that doesn't suck ass =D
<armin76> DarkMageZ: mplayerplug-in? :D
<DarkMageZ> armin76, xine-plugin :P
<DarkMageZ> mplayerplug-in ftl
<DarkMageZ> tho i found a bug in xine-plugin. it's a lot less work than fixing gstremer.
<asac> jimmy_: update on icons et al?
<asac> DarkMageZ: ?
<DarkMageZ> asac, you know how i've been bitching about none of the media player firefox plugins can buffer properly? i found one that does.
<asac> which?
<DarkMageZ> xine-plugin
<DarkMageZ> it needs alittle bit of work. but not massive amounts of work like getting totem to buffer properly.
 * DarkMageZ checks if totem-xine buffers properly.
<DarkMageZ> totem-xine buffers properly has well. but needs a visual indication to make it complete.
<DarkMageZ> looks like xine needs to be fixed up to play one of my favorite online videos tho =D
<DarkMageZ> i don't like the chances of getting xine into the stock install of ubuntu hardy or any other future release. looks like totem-gstreamer & gstreamer need fixing up :(
<DarkMageZ> anyways. later. it's 1:24am here.
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 404634
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404634 in Embedding: GRE Core "http urls don't render in TestGtkEmbed" [Critical,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404634
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<Ubulette> Applying patch bz404634_att290373.patch
<Ubulette> patching file embedding/browser/gtk/src/EmbedPrivate.cpp
<Ubulette> Hunk #1 FAILED at 231.
<Ubulette> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- rejects in file embedding/browser/gtk/src/EmbedPrivate.cpp
<Ubulette> in trunk
<jimmy_> asac: i got the zoom in/out buttons added
<jimmy_> i am currently using the icons bob spencer sent me, and jason is going to send me some newer ones, i think
<jimmy_> do you want me to check in the changes to the WORKING directory?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-19
<Ubulette> asac, bug 157126
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157126 in firefox "FF2 without default mozilla-five-home" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157126
<Ubulette> bug 177280
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177280 in nspr "[hardy] epiphany does noet start, libplds4.so not found" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177280
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~pkg-mozilla-maintainers/  ???
<armin76> beta2 released
<asac> jimmy_: yes .... please commit your changes so we can plumber a package out of it
<armin76> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux ia64; en-US; rv:1.9b2) Gecko/2007121915 (Gentoo) Firefox/3.0b2
<armin76> http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0b2/whatsnew/ <- have you seen this? :D
<asac> Ubulette: is epiphy broken for you as well? e.g. breacuse of nspr?
<armin76> hrm...why the bin version of firefox beta2 has different icons?
<jimmy_> asac: ping
<jimmy_> asac: i pushed those changes, please pull it and see if you can do a debian build of it, i'll be working on the panning add-on, btw the icons may not be the final set we use, because we need to redo the reset icon, i just used another set of +/- icons for now
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> asac, vv
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ epiphany
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> epiphany-browser: error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8624 2007-12-13 19:03 /usr/lib/libplds4.so.0d
<Ubulette> asac, I assume we'll released ff3 b2 without system cairo ? :(
<Ubulette> -d
<asac> jimmy_: i already have a panning here
<asac> jimmy_: if you want it let me know
<jimmy_> asac: what panning are you using?
<jimmy_> i have panning working with a addon
<asac> k ... try about:config ... does panning work there as well=
<asac> ?
<jimmy_> so it is built-in?
<asac> well ... doesn't matter much
<asac> you could do it as an addon as well ... for now i had anchored it in midbrowser.xul
<asac> just tell me if your panning implementation works for about:config and gmail
<asac> if it does we want it :)
<asac> Ubulette: most likely yes.
<asac> Ubulette: we should switch to system nspr soon though ... to get rid of the nspr linking issue in epiphany
<jimmy_> asac: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1250
<jimmy_> it is a pdf-style panning
<jimmy_> not sure it would work for about:config, i can try
<asac> yes, please do ... and try with gmail as well
<asac> ok appears not to work in about:config
<asac> (e.g. in trees and scroll areas)
<asac> but works with gmail
<asac> goo
<asac> d
<jimmy_> works for gmail
<jimmy_> but not about:config
<jimmy_> you have to click on a non-selectable area on the web page to move the page
<asac> yeah ... expected. no idea if we want panning in scroll areas, but i think in the end we want it
<asac> yep
<asac> ok
<jimmy_> i have to hack the add-on a little bit to make it work on MID browser tho
<asac> what do you need to hack in addition to the right application id?
<jimmy_> it references browser.xul, and i need to change it to midbrowser.xul
<asac> ah
<asac> hmm
<asac> i thought we had an override for browser.xul -> midbrowser.xul
<jimmy_> so it adds the button to the navigation toolbar next to the zoom
<asac> isn't that the case anymore?
<jimmy_> do we?
<jimmy_> i thought we just replicated it
<asac> in midbrowser 2 there where cases where we needed to pretend that midbrowser.xul was browser.xul
<asac> yes ... but in addition we also had an override so resolving browser.xul through chrome returned midbrowser.xul
<jimmy_> hmm, i am not sure about that, i only know that i did change the the addon to reference midbrowser.xul to make it work properly
<asac> jimmy_: we still have it
<asac> %  override chrome://browser/content/browser.xul %content/midbrowser/midbrowser.xul
<asac> in midbrowser/base/jar.mn
<asac> if you type chrome://browser/content/browser.xul in the location bar you should get the midbrowser in the content area
<asac> anyway, if we want the addon in now its certainly good to hack it :)
<jimmy_> interesting, i have no idea then, because when i just changed the install.rdf file, it wouldn't run
<asac> how does it reference browser.xul?
<jimmy_> there were 4 entries, all inside the <RDF> tags
<jimmy_>  <RDF:li resource="chrome://midbrowser/content/midbrowser.xul"/>
<jimmy_> <RDF:Seq about="chrome://midbrowser/content/midbrowser.xul">
<asac> jimmy_: overlay definition?
<asac> or where is that from?
<jimmy_> content/grabanddrag/contents.rdf
<jimmy_> and skin/classic/grabanddrag/contents.rd
<asac> ok
<jimmy_> what is an rdf file?
<jimmy_> resource definition?
<asac> yes ... its an xml format
<jimmy_> well, let me know if you want me to send you the modified xpi file
<jimmy_> or you already have panning working, u said
<asac> jimmy_: not needed ... just wonder how we want to distribute it
<asac> jimmy_: the panning in the extension is advanced
<asac> we should take that imo
<jimmy_> how do you enable that extension?
<asac> i coded it based on what is in minimo
<asac> but didn't take much time
<asac> so we can just dump it if the extension is better (which it is imo)
<asac> extension == the addon you found
<jimmy_> oh, i see, i thought you said FF has a built-in extension that you can enabled for panning
<asac> nope
<jimmy_> ok, so are you going to do the deb build for Canonical's demo?
<jimmy_> or whatever distribution mechanism they want it in
<jimmy_> because i'll be gone starting next week for vacation, and won't be back till 1/13
<asac_> 00:03 < jimmy_> oh, i see, i thought you said FF has a built-in extension that you can enabled for panning
<asac_> 00:04 < asac> nope
<asac_> 00:04 < asac> jimmy_: ok, i think we should just package that extension then. mobile installs can then install it  by default if they want midbrowser with panning
<asac_> 00:07 < asac_> sorry reconnect
<jimmy_> Bob sent me some new icons we can use for resetting the zoom too, would you want me to check those in and replace the current ones? or you want me to just send those to you and you pick which ones u wanna use
<asac_> jimmy_: feel free to check them in ... in beta 2 all this will be different anywaysw
<jimmy_> ok
<asac_> jimmy_: did you make the icons bigger as well?
<jimmy_> they are 32x32, i think
<asac_> jimmy_: ok, i will do the package tomorrow then. and do a package for the extension
<asac_> its just replacing browser.xul by midbrowser.xul in contents.rdf files, right?
<jimmy_> so do i need to send you the extension?
<asac_> if its just replacing then no ... but maybe better safe than sorry
<jimmy_> yeah, i'll send you a copy just in case
<asac_> great
<jimmy_> i'll check in those icons as well
<asac> ok i will take whatever is in git in 10 hours or so :)
<asac> night
<jimmy_> asac: night, i also emailed you the xpi file
<Ubulette> asac, i've merged my .head branches into xul/ff3.dev. So b2 is ready, I just have to close changelog, but maybe you want system nss/nspr in this release. Tell me, i'll finish it.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-20
<DarkMageZ> asac, what's the status on bug #38131 ? it's just not funny anymore.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 38131 in firefox "Firefox causes massive Xorg CPU usage" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38131
<Ubulette> http://blog.sandmill.org/2007/12/this-video-is-hilarious.html
<asac> Ubulette: i am looking into system-nspr/nss now ... will enforce cairo by setting build-depends to >=1.5.4 too ... lets hope that the microb backout fixes the HTTP auth in epiphany
<asac> i am pushing those changes to bzr now ... maybe there will be another patch to fix the .pc files because of system nspr/nss
<asac> so please do not yet close the changelog
<Ubulette> asac, did you try to build xul with system nss/nspr (from debian) ?
<Ubulette> i'm not sure it matches the req in client.mk
<asac> nope ... trying what happens if i build from new tag with bumbed so_version
<asac> you said that the version needs to be bumped?
<Ubulette> nspr should be okay, it's pretty stable. nss on the other hand moved quite a lit
<Ubulette> lot
<asac> hmm ... lets see
<asac> Ubulette: ok this appears to work ... however, the icons are gone :)
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> gnome ?
<asac> yes
<asac> gnome
<asac> hardy
<Ubulette> oh, i guess if you restart (or reload), it will work. would be nice to track, i never experienced it myself
<asac> no doesn't help me
<asac> hmm the icon in the location bar is right for folder
<asac> strnage
<asac> but probably a chrome icon
<armin76> you broke it !
<asac> how?
<armin76> dunno, what are we talking about? :)
<Ubulette> damn, ton of adds in ubuntugeek.com. fortunately, prism supports ad block plus :)
<asac> unfortunate
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok i thjink i found the problem
<asac> now shopping ... lets see if the build is good when i come back :)
<asac> something is really borked here on gnome :)
<asac_> jimmy_: i have an interesting phenomenon ... midbrowser takes ages to start ... and running midbrowser when one instance is running yields and error
<asac_> :(
<asac_> jimmy_: do you see that as well?
<paran> are there ubuntu packages with firefox 3.0 b2 available for testing anywhere?
<Ubulette> my ppa
<Ubulette> or just wait 1 or 2 days, it should be in hardy
<paran> found the bzr branches now, thought I would build my own packages. however the neworig make target seems to break by the current version names
<Ubulette> oh, i've posted my tarballs there: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b2+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/firefox-3.0_3.0~b2+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<paran> thanks. I can use those tomorrow, time to sleep now :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-21
<cheguevara_> Ubulette, is beta 2 (not rc) coming to your ppa ?
<asac> beta 2 will be in hardy soonish ... looks good so far.
<cheguevara_> oh nice :P
<cheguevara_> will cairo get bumped for hardy?
<Ubulette> probably
<cheguevara_> nice
<cheguevara_> 1.5.x is the devel branch though
<Ubulette> yes, but 1.6 should be out before hardy
<Ubulette> btw, rc1 is exactly the same
<Ubulette> (from an upstream perspective)
<Ubulette> let's hope cairo is pushed tomorrow
<cheguevara_> ah cool
<Ubulette> b3pre has some cool stuff too
<cheguevara_> Ubulette, do tell
<Ubulette> preview in file dialog
<Ubulette> it's cool for uploaders
<Ubulette> plus more ui integration
<Ubulette> ok, bed time. 'night all
<cheguevara_> cool good night Ubulette
<asac> jimmy_: i have fixed the packaging on WORKING. the test package is avaialble in https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive (version is 0.3.0b1a~mt2)
<asac> jimmy_: i would upload that to hardy if you give me green light from your QA side
<asac> jimmy_: unfortunatley, the panning extension doesn't work for whatever reason
<asac> i have the feeling that some xul hook is missing ... but haven't tried ffox 3 either
<asac> jimmy_: would be great if you could look into the extension today
<asac> Ubulette: ok, now that things are sorted on cairo front we want more :)
<asac> microb backout
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=292986
<asac> thats the patch ... unfortunately it doesn't apply cleanly against b2
<asac> ok, i will upload nss and nspr today ... tomorrow xul and firefox will go up
<asac> hopefully with microb backout
<asac> if you manage to get the backout done please commit on top of current .dev (rev 86)
<Ubulette> could you push your changes ?
<asac> i did
<asac> rev 86
<Ubulette> "upload nss and nspr today" ? which one ?
<asac> what we currently have in hardy, but updated tarballs
<asac> e.g. DEBIAN_TAG=FIREFOX_3_0b2_RELEASE=...
<asac> i already require the version in the xul control
<asac> i only bound nss because nspr will be implicitly required i guess
<asac> rebooting ... yet another kernel upgrade
<asac> too bad that we don't have CVS directories in xul tarball :(
<Ubulette> are you sure that libimgicon is not pulling the whole gnome with it ? it did previously, that's why i moved it in gnome-support in the 1st place.
<asac> now i have to fix my trunk checkout branch which is currently completely busted to produce a clean backout patch
<asac> Ubulette: it isn't
<asac> i looked at ldd
<asac> it was previously linked against gnome libs
<asac> that was fixed now ... to allow non-gnome people get icons
<Ubulette> use mozclient to pull a tarball with cvs. just comment the exclude line
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2903/
<asac> thats the new depends of xulrunner 1.9 b2
<asac> why do we depend on python?
<asac> looks like bloat
<asac> otoh its essential in ubuntu :) ... so is probably avail everywhere
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> i won't upgrade my kernel just now. nvidia-new driver is not installable
<asac> maybe that fortunate :)
<asac> i should stop to upgrade ;) ... but i am currently waiting for cairo to land :)
<asac> the new kernel appears more responsive
<asac> yesterday i was almost killed by slowness of my system
<Ubulette> i assume we can drop DEV_PACKAGE_INDICATION now
<Ubulette> why is --with-default-mozilla-five-home back ?
<asac_> hmm
<asac_> reconnect
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> i assume we can drop DEV_PACKAGE_INDICATION now
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> why is --with-default-mozilla-five-home back ?
<asac_> Ubulette: didn't add it ... according to bzr blame it has been introduced by you in rev 63
<asac_> Ubulette: i am not yet sure for DEV_PACKAGE_INDICATION
<Ubulette> i drop it somewhere.. maybe ff3
<asac_> we should probably make it like in ffox 3 ... e.g. for gutsy we don't want system et al
<asac_> hardy -> system ... everything else -> no-system
<Ubulette> but you forced it afterward
<asac_> right ... its not really finished as i didn't know exactly what i wanted
<asac_> i will fix it before release
<asac_> i want epiphany fixed :(
<asac_> lets hope that microb solves the issues
<asac_> you should be able to test on trunk though
<asac_> b3
<asac_> when  is mozclient package ready for landing?
<asac_> and when can we switch xul package to use mozclient instead of hand written neworig?
<Ubulette> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=mozilla-devscripts
<Ubulette> 5 days, not a single review
<asac_> i would like to add a xul-extensions.mk to mozclient that allows you to easily package extensions
<asac_> Ubulette: ok i will ack and upload
<asac_> for you motu application it would be beneficial to have a list of links so the MOTU Council can review your changelogs you contributed to
<asac_> e.g. not only the ones which show up in launchpad because you are changelog owner
<asac_> so libcairo changelog ... fontconfig changes link + xulrunner + ffox + seamonkey + prism
<asac_> + whatever
<asac_> i think we can go ahead soon with that application
<Ubulette> where should i post this list ?
<asac_> start to accumulate it somewhere ... then show me and then you would include it in your MOTU application mail
<Ubulette> asac, that's quite long
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2904/
<asac> hmm ... i ment links to the changelog entries in launchpad :)
<asac> anyway
<asac> looks good alrewady
<Ubulette> lp is bogus
<Ubulette> only the last release is visible now
<Ubulette> and half of the remaining changelog entries are truncated
<asac> ok
<asac> then keep it in that way
<asac> didn't you do more merges ?
<Ubulette> valgrind, xulrunner (twice), ruby-gnome2 (sync), kazehakase (twice, but not really a merge),
<Ubulette> i did some NEW, xul 1.9, prism, seamonkey. i don't know if ff3 could be considered a NEW
<asac> cairo arrived \o/
<Ubulette> restarting X, brb
<Ubulette> asac, I propose to change the nss/nspr code to be like cairo, ie check that we have the proper min version
<Ubulette> asac, do you have nss ready ? i need it to build xul now
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-22
<asac> Ubulette: i will upload nss/nspr in the morning
<asac> sorry for the delay
<asac> have to sleep now
<Ubulette> asac, plz don't forget nss/nspr
<Ubulette> and mozclient
<asac> yeah
<asac> bad thing is that i saw a few random crashes in evolution while testing
<asac> unfortunately couldn't reproduce with debugger so i am currently unsure if its a nss related crash
<asac_> Ubulette: why do we use startup-notification?
<armin76> asac: are you running b2?
<Ubulette> i am
<asac> ok nspr is up
<asac> hmm wonder if nss can be build against old nspr and still work out well :/
<Ubulette> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/?rev/5603fa93e575
<Ubulette> next client will be python only with a mix of cvs and hg
<asac>  \o/ yeah ... python \o/
<asac> no makefiles anymore?
<asac> they have 1.9 tags ... but i cannot navigate branches
<asac> the main one is probably mozilla 2
<Ubulette> there's still client.mk
<Ubulette> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/?file/5603fa93e575/client.mk
<asac> Ubulette: any idea if we need to use versioned depend on nspr for new nss?
<asac> or just upload as is?
<asac> (i hope the latter)
<Ubulette> >= 4.7 should be enough
<asac> we don't have any versioned depend
<asac> lets just upload
<asac> hmm orig size has been boosted from 3.5 Mb to 5 mb
<asac> strange
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> new mozclient ?
<Ubulette> how did you create that tarball ?
<asac> i think so
<asac> but can't remember
<asac> i used mozclient for both
<asac> now that you say it ... it might be different to what you are providing somewhere
<asac> but well
<Ubulette> make nspr-orig TAG or make -f nspr.mk get-new-orig TAG ?
<asac> hmm oh right you didn't provide b2 tarballs i guess
<Ubulette> i did for xul and ff3
<asac> nspr-orig TAG=tag=version
<asac> i think its not the latest mozclient i used then
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspr/4.7.0~1.9b2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<Ubulette> ok, old client then. it should work unless you changed it
<asac> it appears to work :) no idea if there is garbage in it
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nss/3.12.0~1.9b2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<Ubulette> btw, new mozclient will not use nobinonly for those two as they are bin-clean
<asac> right ... makes sense
<asac> if we want to say in sync we should try to append ~ubuntu
<asac> instead of +nobinonly ... so our tarball is lower versioned than the one debian will eventually release
<asac> the tarball i used now has a version too high ... so we have to keep an eye open and manually integrate changes mike does for b2
<Ubulette> once it's in, i try the new changes i've made in xul
<asac> Ubulette: ok i closed changelog and am uploading 1.9
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> wait
<Ubulette> i was not done
<Ubulette> did you pull ?
<asac> yes
<asac> its all up
<asac> system-nspr/nss is properly used
<asac> all looks fine
<asac> libnspr4-0d (>= 1.8.0.10), libnss3-1d (>= 3.12.0~1.9b1),
<Ubulette> 1.8.0.10 is bad
<Ubulette> it's 4.7.*
<Ubulette> bad shlibs
<asac> indeed
<asac> but looks like i built against the old nspr
<asac> so no need to worry i guess
<Ubulette> which rev do you have for xul ?
<asac> on top of your system things
<asac> i committed 90 + 91
<asac> imo its a great upload ... lets push it now because i have to go soon for tonight
<asac> Ubulette: ?
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> i wanted to clean ff3 a bit but it could go like that.
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 408062
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408062 in Build Config "Provide short-hand includetype=unstable .pc files for libxul and libxul-embedding" [Enhancement,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408062
<Ubulette> did you address the last comment from benjamin ?
<asac> yes
<asac> will update the bug
<armin76> Ubulette: can you give me an screenshot of your icons, please?
<Ubulette> same as b2 rc1: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3-b2-rc1.png
<Ubulette> now with the new cairo, fonts are better
<armin76> but that's a binary from mozilla.org or built yourself?
<Ubulette> (except chinese and japanese which both remained unchanged)
<Ubulette> myself, ie the same thing that we are pushing to hardy
<armin76> gee, but that's with gnome
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> i guess xul will fail once again on hppa
<Ubulette> asac, you didn't push ff3 yet, right ?
<Ubulette> armin76, do you support hppa ?
<armin76> yup
<asac> no not yet
<armin76> the app patch just needs to get approved
<armin76> err
<armin76> s/app/hppa
<Ubulette> bug id ?
<armin76> mozilla bug 287150
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 287150 in XPCOM "parisc-linux support for xpcom" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287150
<armin76> d'oh
<armin76> sorry, the one that needs approval is the ppc64 one
<armin76> the hppa needs the review first
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> Ubulette: please review latest commit on ffox .dev branch ... system-nspr/nss should not be needed with latest xul 1.9 ... thus the droppage of DEV_PACKAGE_INDICATION business
<asac> revision 130 that is
<asac> if it works for you with latest xul as well ... close
<Ubulette> reading..
<Ubulette> btw, what about new mozclient, pushable or not ?
<Ubulette> dpkg-shlibdeps is complaining a lot..
<Ubulette> asac, seems good. closed & pushed
<Ubulette> asac, rev132
<asac> thankx
<asac> Ubulette: where are the origs?
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/
<Ubulette> made with the new mozclient :)
<asac> precious
<Ubulette> bug 178066
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178066 in firefox-3.0 "New version: Firefox 3.0 Beta 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178066
<armin76> quick
<Ubulette> asac, if you feel like pushing mozclient, i can start to modify my head branches to use it
<Ubulette> hmm, nss failed on ia64
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 404634
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404634 in Embedding: GRE Core "http urls don't render in TestGtkEmbed" [Critical,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404634
<Ubulette> asac, i'm not sure we still need your patch there. the code changed a bit
<Ubulette> asac, i think xul will break
<Ubulette> libstartup-notification0-dev missing from builddeps
<Ubulette> seems it's still not pushed
<Ubulette> good
<Ubulette> checking for nss-config... /usr/bin/nss-config
<Ubulette> checking for NSS - version >= 3.12.0... test: 1: Illegal number: 3~cvs20071121t0000+nobinonly
<Ubulette> test: 1: Illegal number: 3~cvs20071121t0000+nobinonly
<Ubulette> test: 1: Illegal number: 3~cvs20071121t0000+nobinonly
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> oh damn, nss is NEW
<armin76> Ubulette: btw, i can reproduce bug 175904 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175904 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 window moves to current workspace" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175904
<Ubulette> how ? I can't
<Ubulette> gnome, metacity
<armin76> i used default stuff, i'm not a gnome user
<armin76> but i got a report
<armin76> so i just installed it, opened the browser in workspace 2, i switched to workspace 1, opened xchat, tried to open a link, and firefox switched workspaces
<armin76> i guess in kde it occurs the same, didn't try
<armin76> in fluxbox works fine, though
<Ubulette> well, I remember having this problem a while ago
<Ubulette> bug 123103
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123103 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox Granparadiso changing workspace" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123103
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 388664
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 388664 in OS Integration "opening link from another application raises/focuses/moves Firefox window" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388664
<Jazzva> Hmm... Everything is fine here regarding the Firefox changing workspaces bug... I'm on Gutsy, though...
<Ubulette> works fine for me too now
<armin76> using what? :)
<Jazzva> firefox-3.0 on gutsy...
<Jazzva> (not on hardy)
<armin76> what version is that? b2?
<Ubulette> I fixed my issue with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/123103/comments/6
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123103 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox Granparadiso changing workspace" [Low,Invalid]
<Jazzva> b1... the one from Ubulette's PPA
<Ubulette> I had %u or %U or something like that. %s solved it
<armin76> hrm...
 * armin76 emerges gnome
<armin76> guess you can mark it as a duplicate, then
<armin76> i'll try if that fixes it for me
<armin76> Ubulette: did you got any report about the remember login dialog being empty with b2?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> but b2 is not yet in hardy
<armin76> may want to check it before you put it
<armin76> <CpuID> hey, moz-ff 3.0b2 in the moz overlay, "do you want to save this password" text doesnt appear... just a heads up :) built on ~amd64 here
<armin76> <CpuID> basically shows the box, with the buttons, and the green/red logos on the yes/no buttons im assuming, but just no text either above or on the buttons
<armin76> that's what i got
<Ubulette> screenshot ?
<Ubulette> asac, ping ? if you still haven't pushed xul, don't
<Ubulette> asac, i've fixed/closed/repushed xul
<Ubulette> if it's too late, tell me, i'll split and move the last two changes to ubuntu2
<Ubulette> i've fully built it using my own nss as yours is in the NEW queue
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-23
<armin76> Ubulette: http://dev.gentoo.org/~armin76/ffdialog.png
<armin76> works fine with the binary from mozilla.org
<Ubulette> what was that ?
<armin76> that shows up after filling an username/password form and hitting submit
<armin76> maybe it's cairo's fault
<armin76> i'll try tomorrow with the bundled one
<Ubulette> any site I can test ? i've tried to login on tvrage.com (I don't have a login there so I used random stuff), I'm getting the usual bar "Do you want firefox to remember this password" + 2 buttons
<Ubulette> it's not a dialog, but a bar
<armin76> that screenshot was from gmail
<armin76> with the binary from mozilla i get the same as you said
<armin76> so maybe it's something i build externally, like cairo
<Ubulette> i'm using external cairo too
<Ubulette> but this has nothing to do with cairo
<armin76> we'll see tomorrow, night :)
<Ubulette> 'night
<asac> Ubulette: please shed some light on what --enable-startup-notifcation does ... for me it doesn't do anything except linking against libstartup-notification
<asac> no includes enywhwere
<asac> appears like a hoax
<Ubulette> it's requested by some users. it shows a notification when you start an app
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> its used in GtkWidget.cpp
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> i've read the code, it's in xul only so ff3 inherits it
<asac> yes sure ... but please check back before adding new depends of the core package
<Ubulette> sorry for the missing builddep, i was stuck by your nss/nspr~1.9
<asac> doesn't look like it can be modularized like gnome
<asac> no thats not a problem ... the problem is adding a new binary depends
<asac> (not a big problem in this case either)
<asac> but i have to check that with people
<Ubulette> i've built it in my ppa if you care to try
<asac> maybe xubuntu people or fluxbuntu people will hit me because of tusch a thing ... you know
<Ubulette> it's hardy, we can still disable it
<Ubulette> +later
<Ubulette> +if it hurts more than it brings
<Ubulette> btw, your nss is NEW
<asac> well ... better check that first ... if nobody has a problem we don't need to wake up the devil ;)
<asac> yeah that was expected
<Ubulette> yep, soname
<asac> where is the bug that asks for startup-notification?
<Ubulette> no bug, got that from users who tried my rc1 preview
<Ubulette> they recompiled it just for that
<asac> yeah ... i think its all ok ... just want to raise awareness that adding depends to xulrunner-1.9 core binary should be considered twice and we should definitly have a bug for these kind of extensions to track the argument.
<asac> after all i want xulrunner to be everywhere ... its not the most lightweight application, but i don't want to blow it up
<asac> otherwise people will always ask for "replace this here and there with something slink as webkit" ... bla bla ble
<Ubulette> i've checked
<asac> what did you check?
<Ubulette> it just drags libstartup-notification0 in dep
<asac> yeah ... but that might be too much for some
<asac> its a _new_ dep
<asac> every new dep has to be carefully selected
<asac> otherwise we will blow this off ... if things can be done in a component there is no need to argue ... just package it as its own package ... done.
<asac> anyway ... this is done
<Ubulette> yep bug this dep is part of ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop-kde, xubuntu-desktop, gobuntu-desktop so i figure it was safe
<asac> if someone complains we can revert
<Ubulette> s/bug/but/
<Ubulette> btw, you're the master, I can't push without you so feel free to drop
<asac> no ... i like new ideas :) ... just like them more if things get a bug :)
<asac> so you say its in all seeds?
<asac> i will ask joejaxx if its also in fluxbuntu ... then it should be no problem
<Ubulette> well it's in all Tasks
<asac> ok i asked for bin NEWing ... its weekend so it might take a bit though
<asac> our main bug is now: mozilla bug 408791
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408791 in Password Manager "nsLoginManagerPrompter.js does not work with TestGtkEmbed prompt." [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408791
<asac> if we don't get a fix soon, we need to revert ephy to allow people to do HTTP auth again :)
<asac> chpe's evaluation looks a bit unclear though
<asac> lets see ... maybe i understand before nss is newed :)
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 408238
<[reed]> you all should tie in dbus notification to Firefox
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408238 in Embedding: GTK Widget "back out unreviewed microb changes." [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408238
<[reed]> mozilla bug 404738 :)
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404738 in OS Integration "Use dbus notification daemon to show alerts/notifications on the desktop" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404738
<Ubulette> asac, i've built trunk and because of this, your microb packages are dropped
<asac> Ubulette: ?
<asac> my microb packages?
<Ubulette> bz404634_att290373.patch and bz373196_att281782.patch
<asac> mozilla bug 404634 ... mozilla bug 373196
<Ubulette> patches
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404634 in Embedding: GRE Core "http urls don't render in TestGtkEmbed" [Critical,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404634
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 373196 in Embedding: GTK Widget "text selection with the mouse not working" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373196
<asac> Ubulette: ok thanks ... is it fixed too? or just doesn't apply?
<Ubulette> no, they reverted all changes to Nov 2006
<asac> right ... but i don't know if it worked before Nov
<asac> :)
<asac> does ephy still work?
<asac> does yelp work?
<Ubulette> no idea, i'm not yet running this xul
<asac> ah ok
<Ubulette> i've built it
<asac> ok, lets keep it on the radar
<Ubulette> i'm waiting for my ppa to finish ff3 b2
<Ubulette> yep, it's in .head already
<asac> [reed]: doesn't thunderbird already show notifications of some kind?
<Ubulette> oh, sugar is in NEW src
<asac> what is sugar?
<Ubulette> one more xul1.9 app
<Ubulette> remember olpc  ?
<asac> ah right
<asac> great ... good for edubuntu i guess
<[reed]> asac: not with the native dbus notification
<[reed]> for non-Mac OSes, we use a gecko-only notification thing
<[reed]> For Linux, we should be passing off to dbus
<[reed]> on Mac, we pass off to Growl
<asac> [reed]: not sure if every desktop has a dbus client for notfications
<[reed]> well, it'll fall back to the gecko-based one
<[reed]> if that fails
<[reed]> (that's what Mac does if Growl isn't installed)
<Ubulette> [reed], any change that patch is committed before b3 ?
<Ubulette> chance
<[reed]> what patch?
<Ubulette> dbus
<asac> Ubulette: there isn't a patch from what i see so far
<[reed]> there's not one yet for what I'm talking about
<[reed]> we already integrate with dbus for online/offline checking
<[reed]> (new in Firefox 3)
<[reed]> so, the framework is mostly there
<[reed]> just needs somebody to write the notification part to send stuff off to dbus
<Ubulette> i've added dbus a few weeks ago for mozilla bug 388743
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 388743 in Build Config "build dbus on linux by default (--enable-dbus) to auto-detect online/offline state" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388743
<asac> yad
<Ubulette> asac, you reviewed that right ?
<Ubulette> is was just a builddep, not a flag
<Ubulette> it
<asac> he?
<asac> at least it appears to be a shared lib ... so we could move it to gnome-support or something
<asac> dbusservice
<Ubulette> dbus isn't everywhere ?
<Ubulette> it's started even before X
<Ubulette> it's hal->dbus->gdm
<asac> no .... its not about having dbus everywhere ... its about not having a client everywhere ... and in this case its about not having NetworkManager everywhere
<Ubulette> NetworkManager ? eh?
<asac> but if its smart enough then fine
<asac> to auto-detect online/offline state == ask network manager through dbus
<asac> anyway, i think we should give it a try
<asac> see how it behaves on non-nm systems
<Ubulette> what about the backport bug for gutsy?
<asac> b1 wasn't good enough because of the bad toolbar
<asac> b2 will go up i guess
<asac> at least it looks promissing
<Ubulette> btw, the dbus thing was already in our b1
<asac> then when did it sink?
<asac> ok its implicitly defined ... then fine
<Ubulette> good thing is now, firefox is supra easy to maintain.
<asac> thats true
<asac> package is pretty good now that we don't even have problems with system-nspr/nss
<asac> and of course all is on xul :)
<asac> but xul package is getting better as well.
<Ubulette> ok, my ppa is ready, upgrading...
<Ubulette> totem also needs to be xulified
<Ubulette> i'm still running the hack i've made 6 months ago
<asac> Ubulette: totem is xulified
<asac> there is a patch in bzr
<asac> will be uploaded soonish
<Ubulette> i mean in hardy
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> then it should also install the plugins at the right place
<Ubulette> does it ?
<asac> sure ... figure out how to fix the lookup
<asac> i think my patch also has example debian/ modifications
<asac> but not sure
<asac> its documented in wiki where to install ... but not all places documented there are actually considered ;)
<Ubulette> ok, b2 is nice. moving to b3 now
<Ubulette> good too
<Ubulette> going to bed now. 'night
<asac> b
<asac> ye
<asac> me 2
<armin76> i wonder when they're going to put the nspr-4.6.8 tarballs
<armin76> and nss 3.11.8
<armin76> shrug
<armin76> so something is broken on sparc after b1
<armin76> that, or some external dep i added after b1 is broken on sparc...
<armin76> Ubulette: the gnome thing doesn't work, it still moves
<Ubulette> i don't know what to say, for me, it doesn't
 * armin76 makes a ubuntu chroot
<Ubulette> i'm using metacity, no autoraise, no raise_on_click, focus_mode = mouse
<Ubulette> (it's far from the default)
<armin76> i hope 8G is enough
<Ubulette> just boot on a live cd, should be enough
<Ubulette> oh, the new compositing_manager in metacity is great :)
<armin76> Ubulette: heh
<armin76> Ubulette: around?
<Ubulette> yep
<armin76> have vncviewer installed?
<Ubulette> why?
<armin76> so you can reproduce it
<armin76> i'm using firefox-3.0 %s and doesn't fix it
<Ubulette> well, i trust you have the issue, but i don't know why
<armin76> maybe you wanted to try to change some gnome config :) but okay
<armin76> i have nfc about gnome, so...
<Ubulette> damn, because of the mass microb back out, xul b3pre is no longer working for miro
<asac> yeah ... does respinning gnome  + miro work?
<Ubulette> respinning gnome ?
<Ubulette> [reed], what's left to commit on the gnome/gtk integration front ? same for kde (if any) ?
<[reed]> hmm, still more new icons to land
<[reed]> most of the Tango stuff isn't done yet
<[reed]> nothing done for kde
<[reed]> (we aren't doing anything for kde)
<[reed]> and there are some other patches waiting for review, I think
<[reed]> are there places that you think we need to work on?
<[reed]> or emphasize?
<[reed]> I mean, you're the real Linux people
<[reed]> you need to let us know what you want/need
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> i'm curious. I initially disliked the new icons, now i love them
<armin76> lottery winning numbers prediction!
<Ubulette> a small glitch though: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/forward.png
<Ubulette> (the bottom is there, there was a yellow balloon hidding it but not visible in the screenshot)
<[reed]> Ubulette: file that?
<Ubulette> hm, no :p
<[reed]> please file bugs when you see them!
<[reed]> or we can't fix them
<armin76> Ubulette: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408373
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408373 in Password Manager "Typo in a comment in nsLoginManagerPrompter.js" [Trivial,Verified: fixed]
<armin76> that was the problem i had
<armin76> http://dev.gentoo.org/~armin76/ffdialog.png
<armin76> that
<Ubulette> [reed], which section should i use ? os.integration ?
<[reed]> Core :: Widget: Gtk
<[reed]> since that's probably a gtk integration problem
<[reed]> rather than a Firefox-specific issue
<Ubulette> damn, I can't change product
<Ubulette> i'll change it afterwards
<Ubulette> [reed], I see core but I can't find widget / gtk. Please change it: mozilla bug 409655
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 409655 in OS Integration "[gtk2] foward/backward buttons" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409655
<Ubulette> oh, done
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 409655
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 409655 in Widget: Gtk "[gtk2] forward/backward buttons" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409655
<CheGuevara> w000t Ubulette_
<CheGuevara> the icons on KDE are back :P
<Ubulette_> good
<CheGuevara> very :)
<CheGuevara> they are so gnomish though :P
<Ubulette_> you can thank asac, he fixed it by moving one lib from the gnome-support deb to the main one
<Ubulette_> now that it's possible at runtime
<Ubulette_> it was not possible before
<CheGuevara> thank you asac :)
<CheGuevara> are these the icons staying or are they still gonna chem them upstream?
<CheGuevara> oh they are the gtk native icons
<Ubulette_> yes
<CheGuevara> ff3 windows icons look nice
<cosmodad> hi all -- can anyone explain to me why movemail support has been removed from the Gutsy package of Thunderbird? See also this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/148942
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148942 in thunderbird "thunderbird 2.0 not compiled with UNIX (movemail) acccount option." [Undecided,New]
<cosmodad> and if this bugs seems to be worthwhile fixing, when will someone be assigned to it?
<cosmodad> The bug has been around for liek 2 months. I'm not sure about your human resources...
<Ubulette> seems it's no longer supported upstream
<Ubulette> MOZ_MOVEMAIL was in aviary (ie 1.7) but not in 1.8 (tb2) nor 1.9 (tb3)
<Ubulette> well, aviary is pre 1.7
<Ubulette> nm, it's still there
<cosmodad> Ubulette: how'd I re-include it myself again?
<cosmodad> I have downloaded the source package, but cannot find the appropriate switch.
<cosmodad> Ubuntu source package, that is.
<Ubulette> there's none. it's supposed to be always there for unix
<cosmodad> Ubulette: the bug-reporter of LP #148942 mentioned that he rebuilt from source and found a movemail account, so apparently it seems to be Ubuntu-specific.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148942 in thunderbird "thunderbird 2.0 not compiled with UNIX (movemail) acccount option." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148942
<cosmodad> specifically, from official Mozilla source.
<cosmodad> Ubulette: so any idea on what the fault could be?
<Ubulette> yep, movemail.rdf is built but not installed in the debs
<Ubulette> it's built in dist/bin/isp/movemail.rdf but missed at install time
<cosmodad> Ubulette: ok so apparently, these lines from Feisty/TB seems to be missed in Gutsy/TB:
<cosmodad> mozilla-thunderbird.install:build-dir/mozilla/mailnews/base/ispdata/movemail.rdf usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/defaults/isp
<cosmodad> mozilla-thunderbird.install:build-dir/mozilla/mailnews/base/ispdata/movemail.rdf usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/defaults/isp/US
<cosmodad> it's clear I need to re-insert the first one, but what is the latter one responsible? localization?
<cosmodad> responsible for
<Ubulette> you need both
<Ubulette> but not sure about usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird vs usr/lib/thunderbird
<cosmodad> that's fine and due to the Debian package building process.
<cosmodad> files get installed relative to the base building directory.
<cosmodad> afterwards, they are moved into the real FS root.
<cosmodad> again, is the isp/US for localization purposes? I'm asking because I'm in need of a German locale version.
<cosmodad> oh sorry I got your last statement wrong.
<cosmodad> Ubulette: it should be thunderbird in the new package due to the renaming.
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> i can do a debdiff but it's a mess as gutsy is ahead of hardy
<Ubulette> seems hardy is far from up-to-date... 2.0.0.6 vs 2.0.0.11
<CheGuevara> huh
<CheGuevara> i got .10 on hardy
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/thunderbird
<cosmodad> Ubulette: can you see whether hardy re-includes movemail?
<CheGuevara> oh thunderbir
<CheGuevara> duh
<CheGuevara> was thinking firefox
<Ubulette> cosmodad, it doesn't
<cosmodad> Ubulette: ok. Do you know who will be assigned to this bug? It should be fixed by the release of hardy, shouldn't it?
<Ubulette> it will
<Ubulette> now that the cause is known
<Ubulette> cosmodad, uploaders are on holidays so let's way a bit more. if you know how to create a deb, you should have no problem fixing it locally
<cosmodad> Ubulette: ok. Yeah, I know how to build deb packages. Just have to figure out how the new TB 2.0 file system hierarchy differs.
<cosmodad> compared to 1.5
<\sh> Ubulette, hmm? you say that tb in hardy is older then the gutsy tb?
<Ubulette> yes
<\sh> hmm...that shouldn't be the deafult...
<Ubulette> indeed
<Ubulette> hardy: thunderbird 2.0.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<Ubulette> gutsy: thunderbird 2.0.0.8~pre071022+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10
<\sh> well..somehow I trggered a bug on ELP
<Ubulette> it's a security update
<\sh> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/thunderbird/+changelog should show hardy changelog
<Ubulette> yep
<\sh> bug #178352 yay
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178352 in launchpad "LP doesn't honour the distro release when grabbing the changelog of a package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178352
<cosmodad> Ubulette: how did you figure out where movemail.rdf is built?
<cosmodad> if you did at all...
<Ubulette> from the logs
<Ubulette> and from reading sources too
<cosmodad> the TB package is too big for my deb-building skills...
<Ubulette> tb is not something i maintain myself but i do similar things so it was not difficult
<cosmodad> I think it's due to cdbs, never used that before.
<Ubulette> not only. all mozilla packages are more complex than the average
<cosmodad> I'll keep trying later. Thanks for all the help.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-15
<gnomefreak> does anyone know where to  find roman numerals? i dont see them in the char. map
<gnomefreak> ᦙ
<directhex> gnomefreak, how about "MMXII"?
<gnomefreak> are those I's
<gnomefreak> that should work
<gnomefreak> yep that works for me. thanks directhex
<gnomefreak> !music
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music
<gnomefreak> !extract
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extract
<gnomefreak> !cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<gnomefreak> damn you bot
<Nafallo> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-mozillateam's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnomefreak> !cd extracting
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd extracting
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: yeah i know the bot all too well :(
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: think you want help.ubuntu.com or something ;-)
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: yeah im there and search shows nothing
<gnomefreak> i might still have the link
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: rhythmbox can do it. sound-juicer likewise.
<Nafallo> probably banshee as well :-)
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: but they dont change format (atleast rhythmbox and i thought sound-juicer was default app but i dont see it
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: how do you mean?
<gnomefreak> Sound Juicer is Ubuntu's default CD-ripping application,
<Nafallo> change format?
<Nafallo> no no. sound-juicer WAS Ubuntu's default until rhythmbox grew that feature.
<gnomefreak> from .wav to mp3 (i think default cd tracks are .wav
<gnomefreak> )*
<directhex> CD tracks aren't files, so they don't have anything as convenient as a container format
<gnomefreak> directhex: when extracting the extract as .wav IIRC
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: you need to install gstreamer lame or whatever :-)
<directhex> true. it's a convenient container
<Nafallo> .wav, .flac, .ogg, .mp3 are the default profiles IIRC
<gnomefreak> i have everything i need but cant find a player that extracks
<Nafallo> .wav being close to raw.
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: I gave you three examples mate...
<directhex> banshee, too!
<directhex> but sound-juicer & rhythmbox are default options
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: i know but they dont give a choice to change format but im looking into them atm
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: they sure do for me.
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: rhythmbox, edit, preferences, music, preferred format
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: thanks i found it
<Nafallo> :-)
<gnomefreak> directhex: sound-juicer is no longer default (atleast not in Jaunty
<directhex> jauntwho?
<Nafallo> not since hardy IIRC
 * directhex is running hardy on here ;)
 * gnomefreak has Intrepid and Jaunty with chroots for dapper and up
<gnomefreak> brb upgrades are taking forever
<fta> asac, mozilla bug 381900 :(
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 381900 in Build Config "Make a checkout target for the build system" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381900
<fta> hi
<fta> just emerged from a 17h sleep
<Nafallo> morning fta :-)
<fta> thx, it's almost 1pm here :P
<Nafallo> Mon Dec 15 11:41:31 GMT 2008
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> delivery in 19 minutes hopefully :-D
<Nafallo> want to have it done before I go on holiday on Wednesday :-)
<fta> delivery?
<Nafallo> yea. to the datacenter :-)
<Nafallo> bits and bobs I need basically.
<fta> asac, mozilla bug 467874
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 467874 in GFX: Thebes "cairo calls FT_Done_Face on FT_Faces for unscaled_fonts created from_face" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=467874
<gnomefreak> whats the new name for gstreamer-lame-*?
<fta> there's no such thing. it's either gstreamer-* or lame
<gnomefreak> it used to be gstreamer0.8-lame
<gnomefreak> it has since changed its name
<fta> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse then
<gnomefreak> the package lame doesnt help
<gnomefreak> fta: i have it and still not helping
<fta> it contains /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstlame.so
<gnomefreak> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse: Installed: 0.10.7-2
<fta> what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> nothing seems to want to change format to mp3 to rip
<gnomefreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<fta> works for me
<gnomefreak> i made the profile and edited it so i have mp3 option but selecting it doesnt add it to the dropdown when choosing the format to rip
<gnomefreak> fta: did you use audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc bitrate=160 ! id3v2mux for gstreamerpipeline?
<gnomefreak> i found problem i think
<gnomefreak> yep fixed that now to get sound-juicer to load cd
<gnomefreak> ok now breakfast while riping than get ready for meeting
<asac> uuuuah
<asac> pain everywhere ;)
<asac> fta: how was your trip back?
<fta> better than the other way
<asac> yeah ... it was amazing 3h faster to go that way
<asac> tail wind made us fly 1100 km/h ;)
<asac> well almopst
<asac> also not over arctis, but straight over US
<fta> sfo-cincinnati was quite nice, bigger seats, nice personal tv, yet, VOD was not free. same for the food.
<fta> cincinnati-paris was nice too, but the seats were old, no personal tv, food was ok.
<fta> for the 1st time ever, i was able to sleep
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah
<asac> i could sleep as well a bit ... but not much
<asac> but for London to HAM it was stupid ... we boarded at flight time (so far too late) ... and then didnt get any slot and couldnt leave the gate for 1h ... then another 30 minutes traffic jam
<asac> i fell asleep there ;)
<fta> for cvg-paris, we had some electrical problems, half of the plane had no light/no sound. they tried to reboot, to change the fuses, nada
<fta> fortunately, i was on the right side which was fine
<fta> rebooting my router. brb
<asac> fta: ouch
<fta> ?
<asac> electrical problems
<asac> fta: did you hear about the german folks that left the hotel early in the morning?
<fta> nope
<asac> when i arrived at airport late afternoon they where still there
<fta> lol
<asac> apparently their plane couldnt properly lift the wheel
<asac> so they took a 2+ hour flight over the desert of nevada dumping fuel
<asac> and then came back
<fta> wooowww
<asac> ogra was completely pale ... he is scared of flying anyway
<asac> lufthansa told them that they had another plane they could use
<asac> but then shortly before we left they all came up from gate and said that apparently there was no plane and now it was delayed without any new time
<asac> at that moment i was happy that i was on a crappy cheap united flight ;)
<asac> most likely they didnt made it yet ;)
<asac> fta: also pitti (on another lifthansa flight) was also still there ... they couldnt close the door
<asac> scary scary
<asac> somehow i have the feeling that the technical crew at SFO is a bit overworked ;)
<fta> scary indeed.
<fta> i'm glad i'm home now :)
<asac> me too ;)
<Jazzva> asac, fta: welcome back :)
<Jazzva> asac: there is another patch for nspluginwrapper, which we might apply before pushing.
<Jazzva> asac: it sounds like it should help npw to be more stable, as it should fix one rare, but possible crash situation
<Jazzva> anyway, I'm off to study a bit, then I'll test the patch tonight...
<asac> Jazzva: yep ... fwiw, i subscribed to your twitter i think ;)
<Jazzva> asac, identi.ca :)
<asac> Jazzva: you are on that too?
<Jazzva> asac, twitter is similar, but more popular, and also it's source is not available.
<Jazzva> s/it's/its/
<asac> yeah right
<asac> i subscribed to your identi.ca thing ;)
<Jazzva> noticed :)
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/IMG_1190.JPG
<asac> fta: lol
<asac> fta: could you upload all images you have from me somewhere?
<asac> ;)
<asac> Jazzva: how about a microblog bot here ;)
<asac> so when i am saying: "off for shopping" ... i dont need to post it here as well ;)
<asac> lets see if irssi has a identi.ca or twitter plugin
<Jazzva> asac, good idea :)
<asac> http://projects.friocorte.com/twitter-irssi/
<asac> hmm
<asac> what does that do?
<Jazzva> asac, it should just display you an updates timeline of you and your friends, and should work on twitter (www.twitter.com). I suppose it could be adapted for identi.ca
<Jazzva> The Identi.ca API supports an API compatible with Twitter's.
<asac> hmm ... maybe it can be used as a base for what i want to do
<Jazzva> probably... just add him a listener functionality to recognize your "[post] blabla" input :) (sounds reasonable to me, although I don't know how the plugin works)
<asac> Jazzva: do you use irssi too?
<asac> Jazzva: btw, did you figure how to tag stuff in identi.ca?
<Jazzva> asac, brb... a friend dropped by. I got a late birthday present - a coughing ashtray... it actually coughs when you touch it :)
<asac> Jazzva: oh ... congrats (in case i didnt do that for your birthday)
<Jazzva> and here's the ashtray - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzcT0Mn0QiI
<asac> jcastro: how do I tag stuff on identi.ca?
<asac> Jazzva: urgh ... why didnt you do a bzr merge to get new upstream sources?
<asac> (nspluginwrapper)
<asac> Jazzva: withtout a merge you cannot get the upstream from the .ubuntu branch :/
<asac> Jazzva: so to get the "initial" upstream branch you do:
<asac> bzr branch -r 1.1.3 nspluginwrapper/ upstream.real
<asac> (i guess your prob was that you couldnt find the right upstream branch)
<asac> hmm
<jcastro> asac: like this, #mozilla
<jcastro> or whatever
<asac> jcastro: oh ... so just add that to the message?
<asac> jcastro: you know whether i can tag it a-posteriori?
<asac> jcastro: http://identi.ca/asac ;)
<asac> Jazzva: do you still have firefox-sage.ubuntu branch locally? i get:
<asac> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.NotLefthandHistory: Supplied history does not follow left-hand parents
<jcastro> asac: no you can't add afterwards
<jcastro> asac: launchpad.net/gwibber is what I use as a desktop app
<asac> jcastro: yeah ... ok i am using #ubuntu-mozilla as tag to post work for ubuntu-mozillateam ... i hope i can use that later to assemble better team reports
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> I have a script someone made to make a bunch of dents spit out in moin format
<jcastro> I'll get it out asap
<asac> cool
<asac> we have a pending action for mozillateam how to post work done ... i will suggest to use identi.ca for that
<jcastro> <3
<asac> jcastro: i think we should ask launchpad to allow users to link to it ... that would be cool ;)
<asac> e.g. on top of jabber, mail etc.
<jcastro> already on it
<jcastro> a bunch of launchpadders use it already
<asac> maybe even show the last few things like a rss summary or something
<jcastro> yep
<asac> jcastro: is gwibber usable yet?
<jcastro> yeah, it's been good for a while imo
<asac> if you have packages and need a sponsor for debian/ubuntu let me know ;)
<jcastro> I do
<jcastro> I need him to convince a 1.0
<asac> jcastro: i can also take a look at pre-1.0 packages if the guy doing this wants them in
<asac> oh its you ;)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> it doesn't need anything special for jaunty
<jcastro> the older stuff needed new webkit, pywebkit, etc.
<jcastro> but we should be all set for jaunty imo
<jcastro> other than my packaging nitnoids I'm sure
<asac> cool ... i will try the packages later then ;)
<asac> jcastro: i found "tags" in settings. what happens if i add a bunch there?
<asac> jcastro: does that auto tagging or just shows folks what i am interested in?
<jcastro> settings in where?
<jcastro> in gwibber or the page?
<asac> jcastro: no i mean in identi.ca :)
<jcastro> those will show folks what you are interested in
<asac> ah ... too bad that it removes "-" ;) ... guess i have to use #ubuntumozilla then
<jcastro> yeah he's still working on - and _
<asac> hmm ... so it seems that peopletags are different to post tags
<jcastro> http://identi.ca/tag/ubuntumozilla
<jcastro> is what you want to tell people to follow
<asac> yep ... thought that it tags in profile would allow folks to click on them and then get messages
<asac> saw that #ubuntu-mozilla messages pop up when using ubuntumozilla ... so fine
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> asac: I just mailed you the script we used for UDS
<asac> grewat
<jcastro> could easily be adapted for your team report generator
<asac> jcastro: is it a bad idea to say "automatically subscribe to users that subscribe to me?" ... it says: "best for non-humans"?
<jcastro> I turn it on
<jcastro> when you get hundreds of followers you might want to shut it off
<asac> ok ... lets try ;)
<rgreening> asac: hey
<asac> rgreening: hi
<rgreening> asac: when you have some time, I was hoping ot start work on Firefox KDE integrations issues that we discussed at UDS :P
<asac> yep ... let me look something up
<rgreening> cool. ty
<asac> rgreening: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Firefox3KDEIntegrationIntrepid
<rgreening> awesome
<rgreening> asac: I had a quick read. Looks great. Is anyone started on any part of this spec?
<Jazzva> asac: sorry, I was off. So, bzr was showing me some errors, it wasn't possible to merge .ubuntu with .upstream, sort of "no common predecessor" error. I didn't know what cause it, and I just copied the sources from .upstream to .ubuntu (yeah, I know it's not a good thing to do)
<Jazzva> asac: sorry about that...
<Jazzva> I'll fix them for the next upload...
<Jazzva> and for firefox-sage branch, I don't think I have it locally. let me check
<Jazzva> ok, maybe on the desktop... just to turn it on
<asac> rgreening: no ... there are basically a few things that need to happen:
<asac> rgreening: 1st: identify the functions/operations we need to make desktop dependent and design a idl for that
<asac> e.g.
<asac> nsILinuxDesktopIntegration.idl
<asac> rgreening: then we need to create two implementations: 1st: nsGnomeDesktopIntegration and 2nd: nsKDEDesktopIntegration
<asac> and move the current gnome code there (or reuse existing components)
<asac> Jazzva: ok let me know when the nspluginwrapper branch is repaired so i can upload ;)
<asac> Jazzva: i think its easiest to reapply the diff from after your initial copy there ... though you might have problems because you did multiple rounds of copies
<asac> Jazzva: so maybe reapply the diff but exclude everything not in debian/
<rgreening> asac: ok.
<asac> e.g. bzr diff -rX..Y | filterdiff -i*/debian/*
<Jazzva> asac: ok
<Jazzva> hmm... problem with bugmail and bugreports that have many affected projects. for example bug 272959. I can't see the mail because of all affected projects :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272959 in useragentswitcher "Packages that depend on firefox-2 or firefox should just depend on firefox" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272959
<asac> Jazzva: hmm ... yeah. i have no solution for that
<asac> maybe one can tell mutt to only certain affected headers
<Jazzva> or to include a scrollbar, if possible :)
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: December 15 2008, 19:15:51 - Current meeting: LoCo Council
<Jazzva> asac, I have firefox-sage.ubuntu.
<Jazzva> *firefox-sage.ubuntu locally
<asac> Jazzva: http://identi.ca/notice/1470949
<asac>  ;)
<asac> all fine agaiun
<asac> Jazzva: please run the same on your branch
<asac> or dump it (i guess its all merged in anyway)
<Jazzva> yeah, it is
<Jazzva> ok, I'll dump it on LP
<asac> james_w`: feature request: bzr bd --show-user-config-dirs -> in that way our get-orig-source could automagically place the tarball in the right directory
<asac> james_w`: filed: 308276
<Jazzva> asac: branch format for lp:~ubuntu-dev/nspluginwrapper/upstream should be upgraded - bzr suggested that
<asac> Jazzva: ok let me do that
<Jazzva> ok, I'll do that for my branches
<asac> Jazzva: err. jazzva... the right way to get upstream branch is to look in the log
<asac> Jazzva: of .ubuntu
<asac> and use the revision last merged in
<asac> Jazzva: e.g. the upstream branches are not needed anymore
<Jazzva> uh?
<asac> (and not sure if its really up to date)
<asac> let me check
<Jazzva> that's something new for me :)
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ... didnt i post the right revision in my comment?
<asac> e.g. something like 1.1.4?
<asac> Jazzva: search for 1.1.3 in bzr log of ubuntu branch
<Jazzva> so, something like 'bzr branch -r<number of last upstream commit> branch.ubuntu'?
<asac> so to get the right upstream branch you do: bzr branch -r 1.1.3 lp:nspluginwrapper
<Jazzva> ah... ok
<asac> yeah ... so: bzr branch -r 1.1.3 lp:nspluginwrapper upstream
<asac> cd upstream
<asac> rm -r *
<asac> cp -r /tmp/newupstream/* .
<asac> bzr add .
<asac> bzr commit -m "* new upstream release ...."
<asac> then in nspluginwrapper simply
<asac> bzr merge ../upstream
<asac> and so on
<Jazzva> right...
<Jazzva> ok, less branches, more complicated (at least for now :))
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. we even have a much better way we are supposed to use
<asac> e.g. .builddeb.conf -> there we put upstream=. and upstream-revision=revid:REVISIONID (you get the right revision id through bzr log --show-ids
<asac> but i have to document that somehow
<Jazzva> mhm
<asac> Jazzva: for now looking in bzr log and using the revision you find there is good enough ;)
<Jazzva> right
<asac> its just a bit more work as youz need to look that up
<Jazzva> ok, doing it that way now
<asac> james_w`: the builddeb.conf file and its syntax is not documented in bzr help bd
 * asac looks at lastlog
<asac> 11:59 < james_w> with a .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<asac> 12:02 < james_w> do a "vi .bzr-builddeb/default.conf" before commit
<asac> 12:09 < james_w> http://jameswestby.net/bzr/builddeb/user_manual/export_upstream.html
<asac> there it is ;)
<asac> Jazzva: we should adapt all our branches accordingly ... but lets do that in a separate batch
<Jazzva> umm... yeah. I need to adapt a bit
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> Jazzva: heh ... first i have to document that ;)
<asac> let me check if we have any comprehensive doc on how to merge new upstreams at all
<asac> ok i guess the right doc to fix is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Bzr
<Jazzva> ok... just to check. i branched -r1.1.3 from lp:nspluginwrapper. copied new upstream source and commit that. do i need to branch .ubuntu branch from that? or just to apply the diff with /debian/ contents to that branch branched from lp:nspluginwrapper
<Jazzva> ?
<Jazzva> s/commit/committed/
<asac> Jazzva: ubuntu branch -> bzr branch lp:nspluginwrapper
<asac> Jazzva: upstream branch bzr branch lp:nspluginwrapper nsp.upstream
<asac> err
<asac> Jazzva: upstream branch bzr branch -r1.1.3 lp:nspluginwrapper nsp.upstream
<asac> commit new upstream releas to nsp.upstream
<asac> then merge that into nspluginwrapper, add changelog entry
<asac> commit
<asac> apply your filtered diff
<asac> commit
<asac> release
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> ah, ok... thanks for the clarification :)
<asac> Jazzva: ok ... so if you want you can also add the .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<asac> in the merge commit
<asac> and add as export-upstream-revision=
<asac> the revision-id you can see with bzr log --show-ids
<asac> using the syntax:
<asac> revid:ID
<asac> e.g.
<asac> if i do
<asac> bzr branch -r revid:fta@ubuntu.com-20081015152908-oacyq9kxr1jp6zk4 lp:nspluginwrapper
<asac> i get the 1.1.3 commit
<asac> export-upstream=.
<asac> when that is done you dont need to create upstream tarballs anymore ... just bzr bd --merge ... will do the right thing from there on :)
 * fta is waking up.. hm?
<Jazzva> asac, ok. I'll try to follow that :)
<asac> fta: talking about the meta file for doing automatic orig creation
<asac> fta:
<asac> 21:45 < asac> 11:59 < james_w> with a .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<asac> 21:45 < asac> 12:02 < james_w> do a "vi .bzr-builddeb/default.conf" before commit
<asac> 21:45 < asac> 12:09 < james_w> http://jameswestby.net/bzr/builddeb/user_manual/export_upstream.html
<asac> fta: the idea is to use revision-ids rather than tags ... so we dont needs to bother to tag each and every commit on upstream branch
<fta> not very handy if you have to edit the file before a commit
<asac> fta: no that works fine
<asac> fta: you create upstream branch anyway
<asac> using revision id ensures that you alrewady kmnow it before
<asac> so
<asac> 1. commit new upstream sources to .upstream branch (locally)
<asac> 2. look at bzr log --show-ids | head
<asac> edit file to use the revision id in .ubuntu branch after merge, but before you commit
<asac> revisionid != revision
<asac> i think that should work quite well
<fta> sounds too complex, would be better to use tags
<fta> s/complex/error prone/
<asac> fta: well .. tags would need a new syntax guideline ... is complex too
<asac> but in the end i dont mind ;) ... maybe we can leave it open to the one preparing the updates
<asac> if its done automatically there is no need for tags imo
<paulproteus> I noticed that libxul0d is removed in Debian sid but still lingers in Ubuntu. Why is that?
<paulproteus> I understand the reasons for the removal from Debian; it's the fact that it lingers in Ubuntu that's what I find weird.
<DimStar> Good evening everybody.. I'm an author of the library libproxy and a ubuntu user reported an issue with compiling the lib, linking against mozilla-js on Ubuntu 8.10. Libproxy uses pkg-config in order to identify the location of include files, but apparently on Ubuntu 8.10, this seems not to reflect the reality. Is something like this known to you?
<asac> DimStar: mozilla-js is a bit of an issue to link against
<DimStar> asac: why is that?
<asac> DimStar: there is no upstream policy for stable API/ABI
<asac> in fact they dont maintain any ABI/API hints in soname
<asac> DimStar: we had this discussion a few weeks ago with another author
<DimStar> asac: yes, that's indeed an issue, that's true...
<asac> DimStar: the final solution was to lazily load the .so
<asac> by finding the right place where the .so is through the GRE/glue mechanisms
<DimStar> asac: did you follow a bit of what 'my' issue was? it's actually that pkg-config --cflags point to an include dir where the headers do not reside
<asac> DimStar: yeah. you can just add /unstable there ... its a bug ... but as i said mozilla-js is not really supported ATM
<DimStar> asac: ok... well, as it's a 'confirmed' bug from the ubuntu side, then I'll just advise the user about it... and have it closed on our system... we can't possibly include hacks for every distro's bugs I 'm afraid
<DimStar> asac: is this bug tracked somewhere in a bugzills? (as reference for our tracker)
<asac> DimStar: well ... problem is still that you try to do something wrong
<asac> DimStar: you cannot link against it anyway the way you are tryingt to do it
<asac> DimStar: at least rename the bug on your side
<asac> fta: i guess you have enough backlog ... can you search for a spidermonkey discussion we had over the last month or two?
<asac> and give me a date so i can look athat up in irc archive?
<asac> DimStar: at best stay around a bit longer until i found the issue
<asac> err discussion ;)
<Jazzva> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu.jaunty/+merge/2356
<Jazzva> it's still scanning branch
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. next time consider to give the branch a topic name ... like .VERSION-0ubuntu1 ;)
<asac> so you can just mark as merged and dont need to delete
<Jazzva> last suggestion was to use .release_name :)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/85795/ ?
<asac> fta: can you also grep for everything that suzhe said? i think he also said more on the following days ;)
<asac> fta: but i can continue manually here ;)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85797/
<fta> ok
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85798/
<asac> DimStar: ^^ read those above (only what me and suzhe says)
<DimStar> thanks asac...
<asac> DimStar: he finally came up with a proper solution
<asac> DimStar: he created a glue for js and loaded it through standalone glue
<DimStar> sounds more like a hack than a solution...
<asac> DimStar: btw, there is no issue with the headers from what i can see
<asac> DimStar: its a hack because there is no API/ABI
<asac> guarantee
<asac> so he hacks around the upstream constraint in a sensible fashion ... which everybody should do that wants to use mozilla-js before upstream takes a more decent approach
<asac> DimStar: also for the header: its not a bug
<asac> its just that the headers you want to access are "unstable" and so are not encouraged to link against
<DimStar> if it's not a bug it must be a feature :-)
<asac> meaning if you want to use them use: echo `pkg-config --variable=includedir mozilla-js`/unstable
<asac> DimStar: right  ... its a feature
<asac> the idea is to not export stuff that might break deliberately ... when users want to do that they have to do explicit stuff like the pkg-config from above combined with the glue
<DimStar> well, I'll have a look at it... interestingly /unstable is not true neither... if the reporter is right, it's actually in /stable
<asac> DimStar: i know that its a bad answer, but thats how it is and the guy above did it in a good fashion i think. should be easy for you to adopt ... he even posted the glue code in the log and pointed to the code he uses to auto generate the glue
<asac> DimStar: stable is already in pkg-config:
<asac> DimStar:
<asac> pkg-config --cflags mozilla-js
<asac> -DXP_UNIX -DJS_THREADSAFE -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.0.4/stable -I/usr/include/nspr
<DimStar> yes, and is also where the jsapi.h lies actually...
<asac> _but_
<asac> ls /usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.0.4/stable/js*
<asac> ls: cannot access /usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.0.4/stable/js*: No such file or directory
<DimStar> or.. .no... sorry.. the include is actually in the lib folder
<asac> ls /usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.0.4/unstable/js*
<asac> /usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.0.4/unstable/jsapi.h		       /usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.0.4/unstable/jslock.h
<asac> /usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.0.4/unstable/jsarena.h	       /usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.0.4/unstable/jslong.h
<asac> ...
<asac> DimStar: ^^
<asac> so its in unstable ;)
<DimStar> ok
<asac> DimStar: but note that you dont know how to set the -rpath
<asac> which is also a feature
<DimStar> :-)
<asac> as that would only make sense if those symbols are actually abi/api tracked ...
<asac> (actually then that should go into /usr/lib/
<asac> )
<asac> the fact that its in pkglibdir instead just means: dont link directly against it ;)
<asac> DimStar: there are a few bugs mentioned in the log i and fta pasted
<asac> DimStar: there wa also a spidermonkey guy in here who agreed to it
<asac> so hopefully they will work on this in future
<asac> (tracking abi/api should be rather easy to do for them)
<DimStar> well... this gives me something to do :-) especially hoping the same won't break on all other distros where the exact thing actually works the way it is.
<asac> DimStar: will work on fedora and should also work on debian
<asac> if its not working on debian its a bug in their glue
<asac> DimStar: fedora works for sure ... suse probably too(if they have a xulrunner package at all)
<DimStar> asac my goal is not to move the bug from one system to another... then I prefer keeping the bug on a well defined place :-)
<DimStar> asac: suse has working xul packages.. and the whole story with pkg-config works as expected for normal packages there
<asac> DimStar: yeah because they probably introduced a hack for that ... what do they give you for pkg-config --cflags?
<asac> DimStar: (if they have a proper xul pakage then the method i described will work)
<DimStar> pkg-config --cflags xulrunner-js
<DimStar> -DXP_UNIX -DJS_THREADSAFE -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.8.1.17/js -I/usr/include/nspr4
<asac> DimStar: thats an old xulrunner package ... do they have xulrunner-1.9?
<DimStar> yes.. let me verify what 1.9 says
<DimStar> and actually 11.1 ships xul 1.8.7 and 1.9... for good reasons
<asac> 1.8.7?
<asac> 17 you mean ;)?
<DimStar> right
<asac> Jazzva: it should be revid:REVISION-ID ;)
<asac> i can fix that in merge
<asac> not REVISION-ID
<Jazzva> right... sorry about that
<asac> Jazzva: also export-upstream = .
<asac> not URL
<asac> because we want to produce the orig from the same branch you are in
<asac> testing can be done by removeing orig.tar.gz
<asac> and just doing bzr bd --merge
<asac> Jazzva: cool ;) ... it really works with those modifications ;)
<Jazzva> ok, i'm testing it :)
<DimStar> asac.. that's from the xulrunner 190 package:
<DimStar>  pkg-config --cflags mozilla-js
<DimStar> -DXP_UNIX -DJS_THREADSAFE -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.0.4/unstable -I/usr/include/nspr4
<asac> DimStar: we have rotten old xulrunner in universe as well ... i think even in intrepid
<asac> DimStar: problem is that it will definitly go away in this cycle for every distro
<asac> which is why i would suggest to fix it for real
<DimStar> 11.1 is being released in two days and it's still in :-)
<asac> DimStar: yeah ... this cycle isnt this cycle for all distros ;)
<asac> consider 11.1 to be last cycle ;)
<DimStar> asac: next one will be around 09-09.... so plenty of time for moz to fix it
<asac> DimStar: unlikely that there will be a fix for that before mozilla 2
<DimStar> asac: how long will the paste links you posted be available?
<asac> DimStar: not sure if they get backed-up ... but unless there is hardware failure incident they probably wont be removed at all
<asac> DimStar: also take the paste fta paste before
<asac> thats the first day of discussiuon
<DimStar> ok.. so it's fine to link them from the issue
<asac> the others are day 2 and 3
<DimStar> got it
<DimStar> Thanks very much for your time+
<asac> DimStar: wait
<asac> DimStar: what does suse give you for pkg-config --libs mozilla-js ?
<asac> fta: what was the blocklist time calculate thing again?
<fta> perl -e 'print scalar localtime($num)'
<fta> mine is ~mid aug here too, like on my laptop
<asac> fta: strange ... thats i386 though right?
<fta> desktop, yes
<fta> my laptop is 64
<asac> Jazzva: can you look up app.update.lastUpdateTime.blocklist-background-update-timer in about:config
<asac> what does it give you?
<asac> DimStar: maybe you can look too ;)?
<fta> 1219108309
<Jazzva> asac, 1229378620
<asac> fta: thats 3.1 right?
<fta> right
<fta> 1229378620 is correct
<fta> last week, i bump the interval to 60sec and sniffed my network; nada
<fta> bumped
<asac> fta: what is extensions.blocklist.url
<asac> ?
<fta> https://addons.mozilla.org/blocklist/3/%APP_ID%/%APP_VERSION%/%PRODUCT%/%BUILD_ID%/%BUILD_TARGET%/%LOCALE%/%CHANNEL%/%OS_VERSION%/%DISTRIBUTION%/%DISTRIBUTION_VERSION%/
<fta> strange that both my 2 ff stopped the same day. I can't remember if i touched something that day
<asac> fta: that url is probably invalid
<asac> because its ffox 3.1
<asac> ffox 3.0 ->
<asac> https://addons.mozilla.org/blocklist/2/%APP_ID%/%APP_VERSION%/%PRODUCT%/%BUILD_ID%/%BUILD_TARGET%/%LOCALE%/%CHANNEL%/%OS_VERSION%/%DISTRIBUTION%/%DISTRIBUTION_VERSION%/
<asac> note the "2"
<fta> i can't see any packet leaving the box
<fta> maybe an upstream commit between 20080809r16542 and 20080819r17035
<asac> fta: hmm ... maybe. can you try to launch firefox 3.0?
<asac> and look in that profile?
<fta> Dec 5
<[reed]> yeah, if blocklist stuff isn't working, that's a real problem
<[reed]> that definitely needs to be working
<fta> looks fine, i last use 3.0 to check-in on Delta
<fta> so for some reason 3.1 is not working at all for me
<asac> fta: ok ... can you check that the blocklist was updated now that you started 3.0 again?
<fta> asac, yep, it worked for 3.0
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-16
<Hobbsee> hey there, are there plans to provide the thunderbird 3 beta 1 in a ppa?  Or even the nightlies?
<asac> Hobbsee: we have tbird 3.0 in  ~fta ppa ... not sure if beta1 is there yet. most likely it was released while we were in uds
<Hobbsee> asac: was released on the 8th,i tseems
<asac> Hobbsee: yeah .. so on mondaay ;)
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<asac> ok so folks:
<asac> Hobbsee: fta: [reed]: please test this:
<asac> about:config in firefox 3.0
<asac> reset app.update.lastUpdateTime.blocklist-background-update-timer pref
<asac> (should be empty)
<asac> oh sorry before everything install http liveheaders and go to capture mode ;)
<asac> open error console in tools and do:
<asac> Components.classes['@mozilla.org/extensions/blocklist;1'].getService(Components.interfaces.nsITimerCallback).notify(null)
<asac> then look at http liveheaders output as it calls the block list
<asac> copy the url that you see there
<asac> should start with https://addons...
<asac> what do you get?
 * asac gets https://addons.mozilla.org/blocklist/2/%7Bec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384%7D/3.0.4/Firefox/2008111319/Linux_x86_64-gcc3/chrome://global/locale/intl.properties/default/Linux%202.6.27-7-generic%20(GTK%202.14.4)/canonical/1.0/
<asac> Jazzva: ^^ please try too
<asac> [reed]: can you check with your build?
<Jazzva> asac, should I get an XML file that starts with <blocklist> tag?
<Jazzva> ah, read the backlog. will try
<[reed]> asac: with my Ubuntu copy or my mozilla.org build?
<asac> [reed]: since we all test with ubuntu build i am interested in your _real_ build
<asac> or mozilla.org
<asac> e.g. whatever you usually run
<[reed]> ok
<asac> Jazzva: i am interested in the GET url that is invoked
<asac> not the result you get
<asac> (the result should be more or less fine)
<Jazzva> asac: https://addons.mozilla.org/blocklist/2/%7Bec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384%7D/3.0.4/Firefox/2008101315/Linux_x86-gcc3/chrome://global/locale/intl.properties/default/Linux%202.6.27-9-generic%20(GTK%202.14.4)/default/default/
<asac> yay !!!!
<asac> [reed]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85876/
<asac> thats the patch
<[reed]> asac: please file a bu
<[reed]> bug
<[reed]> we'll get that fixed in all branches
<[reed]> super-quickly
<[reed]> wow
<[reed]> that's so bad
<[reed]> asac: can you make sure AUS isn't doing that same dumb thing?
<[reed]> in the update service code?
<[reed]> if you wouldn't mind
<asac> [reed]: i am opening bug for this blocklist
<asac> then look at the other things as you want
<[reed]> ok
<[reed]> thanks
<asac> Jazzva: can you try with upstream build?
<asac> with fresh profile at best
<asac> (upstream non-localized build most likely)
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> [reed]: filed against addon-manager (didnt fine a special blocklist component in toolkit)
<asac> mozilla bug 469760
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 469760 in Add-ons Manager "blocklist url called without resolving complex pref for locale used on ubuntu" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469760
<asac> will do a clean patch
<asac> (have attached dirty one i did to verify that it works with complex pref)
<asac> [reed]: ^^
<asac> tried to improve summary ... guess its not much better though ;)
<asac> [reed]: read what i posted to bug
<asac> [reed]: i assume it means that its definitly not needed on stable branches
<Jazzva> asac: https://addons.mozilla.org/blocklist/2/%7Bec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384%7D/3.0.4/Firefox/2008102920/Linux_x86-gcc3/en-US/release-cck-mozilla04/Linux%202.6.27-9-generic%20(GTK%202.14.4)/mozilla04/1.0/
<Jazzva> with upstream non-localized build
<asac> yeah expected
<asac> thanks
<Jazzva> np :)
<asac> [reed]: i will remove the blocking flags for the stable branches for now
<[reed]> ok
<asac> [reed]: but good to know ... so your current stats means most likely "all distros, but ubuntu" ;)
<asac> [reed]: so you can probably measure the boost once it rolls ;)
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> so, you're going to fix it in ubufox?
<asac> yes ... and in firefox for the old branches
<[reed]> k
<asac> but those shouldnt really matter i guess
<[reed]> please fix it ;)
<asac> Hobbsee: btw, b1 is in ~fta PPA since 10th ... https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive?field.name_filter=thunderbird&field.status_filter=published
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: you around?
<gnomefreak> asac: in bug 306229 i added the info at hand. Jazzva was supposed to package it but im confused since we didnt have iceweasel in Hardy but source log says we do
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306229 in ubuntu "[Jaunty] Please remove all iceweasel packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306229
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, iceweasel-scrapbood is a transitional package. it depends on scrapbook, which is the actual one
<Jazzva> s/scrapbood/scrapbook/
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, it's actually a merge from debian, the older way of packaging is there (without mozilla-devscripts).
<Jazzva> though, it still links to /usr/lib/iceweasel/extensions/ too. I will correct that in one of the next uploads, it's not a major bug.
<gnomefreak> im still kind of against keeping the iceweasel transitional pakcages since we dont have ice* in our archives. if binary name dropped iceweasel and source didnt that can get confusing for users
<gnomefreak> are all the browsers we use on deps list? i havent grabed package to look
<Jazzva> firefox, abrowser and firefox-2. we should drop the last on. I noticed that debian has newer version of this extension, so I'll do a merge later...
<gnomefreak> we also should have seamonkey and any other im forgetting
 * gnomefreak has a bad feeling we are going to need a man page for vimperator
<gnomefreak> ill be back need smoke
<gnomefreak> why does wiki hate me so damn much
<gnomefreak> who can tell me why when i move a package out of needs info to the ready to work on rgoup
<gnomefreak> it doesnt stay inline with the others it doesnt conform to table surrectly
<gnomefreak> can someone ploease let me know what is wrong with foxmarks (not fitting in tablet) on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List in the not sutable for Ubuntu section? i have been working on it ~30 mins cant get it aligned
<gnomefreak> ok imm done fucking with it
<asac> gnomefreak: probably you got the colum count wrong or something
<asac> or maybe you lack a whitespace in front ... or miss a double ||
<gnomefreak> ill type it over again since by looking at it its correct AFAICT but it will wait until i get coffee in me
<gnomefreak> be back after coffee is done
<Jazzva> asac, looks like I fixed the bug 279466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279466 in foxyproxy "Error writing settings file: file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/foxyproxy.xml" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279466
<Jazzva> it seems foxyproxy used settingsDir for something else, then just storing settings, so it failed loading foxyproxy.js from /usr/lib/firefox/extensions/<the-rest>. I'll paste my current patch, it works, but I added one function to retrieve real settings path. Dunno if I introduced another bug by using it :)
<asac> Jazzva: heh ... paste ;)
<Jazzva> asac: patch http://pastebin.com/fdbe6b44
<Jazzva> asac: calls of getDefaultPath, which returned settingsDir, throughout the old code (before patch) http://pastebin.com/f390f2122
<Jazzva> so, i added getSettingsPath, which is modified getDefaultPath to return profile dir
<Jazzva> I'm not sure if I should change all of those getDefaultPath that I changed, but I (quickly) changed them based on the looks of the surrounding code...
<asac> Jazzva: so getDefaultPath is always wrong?
<asac> maybe only the first hunk is needed (not looking at full source)
<asac> e.g. 30/31 vs. 39/40
<gnomefreak> wiki is fixed it needed my email
<Jazzva> asac: well... still confused why it doesn't work when I just change settingsDir. after looking up, I noticed there is other function transformer, which calls getDefaultPath, if we're not using Portable FF. so, it old settingsDir gets resurrected there.
<Jazzva> and it seems settingsDir is only used for settings file path... not for foxyproxy.js loading :). anyway, what do you mean 30/31 vs. 39/40?
<Jazzva> ah, patch line number :)
<Jazzva> my bad... so, transformer function will call getDefaultPath if we're using PFF (i suppose that's what PFF var indicated), this is how it's executed "o == this.PFF && (o = this.getDefaultPath());"
<Jazzva> seems it's ok then... we can change getDefaultPath to getSettingsPath, and leave getDefaultPath in case of PFF (which we don't need :))...
<gnomefreak> we have all kinds of *make apps but no damn gmake :(
<gnomefreak> gonna guess that make is replacemnt for gmake
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, what is gmake?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: wish i knew im guessing gnome make or gui make
<gnomefreak> its a build dep listed for vimperator
<gnomefreak> Required software to build: ¶
<gnomefreak> * git * asciidoc (Version 8.x or newer) * zip * gmake, awk, sed, sh, echo
<gnomefreak> oh yeah and i hate git
<gnomefreak> awi we dont have either
<gnomefreak> although i do remember awi from somewhere
<Jazzva> we have awk...
<gnomefreak> oh i typoed
<gnomefreak> lol we have 3 choices :(
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, if it won't build from source, you can use the existing xpi...
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, but it should build. gmake is actually make...
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: yeah i figured that, as for building from source it seems unlikely i will since there is 2+ extensions in one source and honestly we dont need them but i will look into it sometime in next few weeks.
<gnomefreak> if i can hire 2 people by monday i can leave for g/f's parents house for christmas and newyears should be back by the 8th or so i got one im gonna make an offer to but cant find person #2
<asac> gmake is gnu make aka make (as we have it installed
<sebner> asac: gtk make would have been more fun :P
<asac> on bsd system you usually have to install gmake in order to get a decent make ;)
<asac> BSD make is complete crap imo ;)
<Jazzva> I'm off till ~10pm... have to do social and school stuff outside... see you later :)
<Jazzva> asac, I'll prepare a patch... I think it should work without using getDefaultPath (except for Portable FF), so I'll retest that tonight and submit a patch :)
<gnomefreak> anyone getting memos from memoserv in emails?
<gnomefreak> ha i found out :)
<fta> hi
<Jazzva> asac, I'll send the patch tomorrow in the morning. I'm too tired to live right now, so I'm off to sleep.
<asac> Jazzva: sure
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-17
<crimsun> asac: all 3 tests [from mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker] pass for your ppa packages of firefox-3.0/xulrunner-1.9 3.0.5/1.9.0.5 on hardy, intrepid, and jaunty
<crimsun> asac: (and thanks for mentioning via identi.ca; i wouldn't have noticed otherwise!)
<crimsun> asac: all 3 tests [from mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker] pass for your ppa packages of firefox on dapper
<crimsun> i think i'm going to crash for the night, tho'; have to get up for work in a few hours
<crimsun> (if needed, i'll install gutsy in a vm later this evening)
<gnomefreak> X is still broken :(
<crimsun> asac: (last one!) all 3 tests [from mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker] pass for your ppa packages of firefox on gutsy
<gnomefreak> asac: the agenda for last meeting is finished right? items are: Jaunty(we covered alreaady), Universe software security support, actions from last meeting, review or auto extension scripts?
<Jazzva> good morning :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: good morning
<asac> crimsun: thanks!!!
<Jazzva> asac, for foxyproxy... in-source patch vs. establishing a patch system?
<asac> Jazzva: what patch?
<Jazzva> regarding yesterday's problem with changing settingsDir... i just changed getDefaultPath not to read settingsDir at all, but to get it from profile dir.
<asac> ah right
<asac> Jazzva: will this patch stay around forever?
<Jazzva> asac: for trying to write settings file in /usr/lib/firefox/
<Jazzva> I'm planning to start a topic on upstream's forum to check with them... I don't see a reason why they wouldn't apply this
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. your decision then. with or without patchsystem should work
<Jazzva> though, their getDefaultPath had commented code for getting a settings dir as a profile dir, and then they just added this code. maybe they assumed that the extension will be installed in a profile dir, so that might be the reason why they removed the preferred way.
<Jazzva> asac, I left a comment on the topic for this bug. I'll submit it now as in-source patch, in case he decides not to use it, we can establish a patch system...
<asac> Jazzva: fine.
<asac> Jazzva: ready for upload then ;)?
<Jazzva> no, there is a new version, I'll update it :)
<Jazzva> (it still has the same bug, though)
<asac> mozilla bug 404314
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 404314 in XUL "when I click on a menu instead of click and hold it randomly selects a menu item and activates it" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404314
<asac> fta2: do you have assitive technologies enabled on gnome?
<asac> (i think thats the reason why we see this more frequently now)
<Jazzva> asac: done, I proposed a merge of ~jazzva/f-e/foxyproxy.ubuntu to ~ubuntu-dev
<Jazzva> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/foxyproxy.ubuntu/+merge/2395
<asac> Jazzva: heh ... you didnt use a "topic" name for the branch :)
<Jazzva> yeeeah... I know. I used just this, as it was available...
<asac> Jazzva: i dont mind ... just that i cannot say: bzr branch yourbranch; bzr branch ubuntu-devbranch
<asac> without renaming ;)
<asac> (which is what reminds me of it all the time;)
<Jazzva> why can't you use that?
<Jazzva> ah...
<Jazzva> foxyproxy.ubuntu in both cases
<asac> Jazzva: oh ... we could use the builddeb.conf too there ;)
<asac> (when we touch it)
<Jazzva> bzr branch ubuntu-devbranch, cd ubuntu-devbranch, bzr merge my-branch?
<asac> yep
<asac> Jazzva: usually branches exept the mainline branch are not .ubuntu branches, but are dedicated for a topic
<asac> like 1.5.6 ;)
<asac> but well
<Jazzva> I wrote little helper for that new part of bzr, it's most probable that I will forgot how to use it. It would be good to put it on wiki somewhere :)
<asac> yep
<asac> we should put it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Bzr
<Jazzva> I'll just put it as it is now, and mark that part of doc as WIP
<asac> Jazzva: yes. just push whatever you have now .... we can streamline stuff later
<Jazzva> yep
<asac> Jazzva: oh i think we should use "merge" mode
<asac> merge = True
<Jazzva> in .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<asac> yep
<asac> i add that to for foxyproxy during the merge now
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> Jazzva: done
<asac> now you can just do bzr bd
<asac> (even without --merge)
<Jazzva> wee :)
<asac> Jazzva: hmm ... does the Bzr document make any sense?
<Jazzva> apart from some typos, yes...
<asac> Jazzva: i think we should definitly use a med-xpi-pack extensions there
<asac> and maybe add a second paragraph showing that this can also be done if you hav other sources
<asac> #
<asac> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/firebug.ubuntu firebug.upstream
<asac> #
<asac> thats rather confusing
<asac> and will make folks believe that .ubuntu is used as new .upstream ;)
<asac> a bit tricky to describe how to extract upstream tree from .ubuntu one
<asac> if we have .bzr-builddeb/default.conf that should work
<Jazzva> asac: saving my changes. refresh the Bzr page
 * asac  looks
<Jazzva> it's probably confusing :)
<Jazzva> and we should add examples. for example, we could add an example bzr log entry, and to bold the revision number, etc...
<asac> Jazzva: i think we should move the "how to spot upstream revision in bzr log" to a separate section
<Jazzva> mhm
<Jazzva> brb, making coffee
<asac> its basically just a bootstrap thing, isnt it?
<Jazzva> bootstrap thing?
<asac> i mean once everything uses the default.conf you look there to get the upstream revision
<asac> then you commit on top of the extracted upstream tree and then you use the latest commit id
<asac> which should be easy to spot
<asac> e.g.
<asac> 1. bzr branch .ubuntu
<gnomefreak> wtf
<asac> 2. cat .ubuntu/.bzr-builddeb/default.conf | grep revision -> revisionid
<asac> bzr branch -r revisionid .ubuntu .upstream
<asac> cd .upstream
<asac> commit new upstream revision
<asac> bzr log --show-ids | head | grep revision-id
<asac> cd ../.ubuntu
<asac> bzr merge ../.upstream
<asac> update .bzr-builddeb/default.conf for new revision-id
<asac> bzr commit -m "* mergfe new upstream revision"
<asac> ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: whats up?
<asac> trashed your system?
<gnomefreak> tbird crashing
<gnomefreak> cant send email without crash
<gnomefreak> asac: latest tbird-3 in fta's PPA work for you?
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont upgrade regularly on fta archive
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> it usually brings too much new libs and stuff i dont want to add just now
<asac> gnomefreak: is that beta1?
<Jazzva> asac, I agree... that sounds ok
<gnomefreak> asac: 3.0~b1+nobinonly2-0ubuntu1~fta1
<gnomefreak> fta2: 3.0~b1+nobinonly2-0ubuntu1~fta1 is crashing whne trying to send email (is this true for you as well?
<asac> Jazzva: maybe we should write a script med-xpi-new-upstream
<gnomefreak> )*
<asac> that does everything except the final commit
<asac> adding to mt TODO :)
<Jazzva> asac: sounds ok, but shouldn't it be more general? nspluginwrapper could work with it too...
<asac> Jazzva: yeah.
<Jazzva> so it couls be med-new-upstream... but maybe other packages could use it too... bzr-new-upstream? incorporate it in bzr? :)
<asac> something like med-new-upstream ... which then looks whether its an .xpi or a .tarball ?
<Jazzva> (ok... the last may be too much)
<asac> Jazzva: i think we should work on it in med- and if we have something that is useful in general migrate that to bzr-devtools or something
<Jazzva> so, it should also fetch new upstream .xpi or .tarball?
<asac> unfortunatley james_w seems to be on holiday
<asac> Jazzva: hmm ...thats difficult. we have the scripts from volans that we should finally try to make use of
<gnomefreak> i was just gonna ask that about tarball or .xpi however it should be more general than a tarball since we use say svn it comes as a dir not a tarball
<Jazzva> hmm... maybe it could use debian/watch to get new upstream...
<Jazzva> asac: that would be good...
<asac> in genral i like debian/watch
<asac> we could also say that get-orig-source is called
<gnomefreak> noticed with bzr you have to finish /debian before tarball can be made
<asac> but what for such packages that are based on bzr synchs?
<gnomefreak> this is fucking annoying E: read, still have 5018251 to read but none left
<gnomefreak> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<gnomefreak> while using upgrade and dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> ok smoke than try to downgrade tbird without losing the emails already downloaded
<Jazzva> asac: huh? isn't the procedure branch upstream and ubuntu, fetch new source file (be it xpi or tarball), unpack, copy to upstream, commit upstream, merge upstream in ubuntu, update default.conf, commit ubuntu, leave the rest to the maintainer?
<asac> Jazzva: yes. thats correct
<asac> Jazzva: only other variant would be where fetch new source file means, fetching some bzr branch or something
<asac> or svn
<asac> but well ... thats details
<Jazzva> ah... well, that could be added later :)
<asac> also ithink we should auto commit ubuntu, but leave that to maintainer
<asac> in best case he can just debcommit
<asac> in worst case he has to resolve conflicts
<asac> we could auto commit if there are no conflicts though
<Jazzva> I meant to commit the part after merge of new upstream, and update of .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<Jazzva> and then to leave the rest of changes to the packaging to the maintainer
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. i think we should try to commit with UNRELEASED
<asac> which of course would fail if there are merge conflicts (which is a good thing)
<jtv2> asac: ping
<asac> jtv: yes?
<jtv> asac: hi
<jtv> asac: would you have time to talk about a technical question?
<jtv> asac: it's about generating RDF files.
<gnomefreak> why UNREALEASED? there isnt really a need to use it than change it after commit just start out using what dch -i uses and change it as you go
<gnomefreak> less commits is best IMHO
<asac> jtv: dont ask to ask :)
<jtv> asac: skype OK?
<asac> jtv: nope ... have no skype
<jtv> asac: regular phone?
<asac> i have that ;)? :)
<jtv> asac: my IRC's a bit flaky atm.
<asac> feel free to call ... i am a bit flaky in my brain ... but if you dont mind :)
<jtv> :)
<asac> jtv: use the number in directory
<jtv> asac: I was just looking it up...
<jtv> asac: (btw the canonical wiki shows a different set of numbers)
<gnomefreak> asac: is there an easy way to find out what debugging packages are needed for an app?
<gnomefreak> it seems its related to gpg but doesnt make sense since my key and password is goo
<gnomefreak> d
<asac> jtv: you were suddenly gone
<jtv> asac: I heard very loud noise for a while
<jtv> asac: retrying now
<asac> jtv: hmm ... somehow i got cut off
<asac> jtv: try the mobile then again :)
 * jtv goes back to directory
<gnomefreak> i'm not so sure we should be closing master bugs just because of no activity. since master bugs are there to collect dups and to be fixed
<gnomefreak> fuck tbird
<gnomefreak> it is gpg related and my key worked in tbird until today i havent checked email in a few days so i might have been broken than
<gnomefreak> i doubt its thunderbird seems signing a file fails due to password not being entered when you type it
<gnomefreak> its nto *-agent
<gnomefreak> its not tbird its pinentry-gtk2. testing *-qt works
<gnomefreak> well guess not since tbird is failing with *-qt installed instead of *-gtk2 so im gonna guess that enigmail uses *-gtk2
<gnomefreak> im betting enigmail cant use *-qt
<asac> debian bug 505565
<ubottu> Debian bug 505565 in iceape "Mozilla SeaMonkey Multiple Vulnerabilities" [Critical,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/505565
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have the iceeasel-firegpg debian bug handy?
<gnomefreak> or the failed merge.
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure what you mean
<gnomefreak> if you plan on dropping the name iceweasel please let me know why the merge matters
<gnomefreak> it than turns into my package without all the deps and updated to recent version. im not updating to latest since its all win fixes with like one all fix
<gnomefreak> latest == 0.6.3 i have 0.6.2
<gnomefreak> im gone for a while
<asac> hmm ... i think gnomefreak got something wrong
<asac> i asked him to merge the upstream bzr branch
<asac> and not copy files over
<asac> hmm .. i cannot clean changes for subtrees in hg :(
<asac> stupid thing
<asac> so now i do ... hg diff subtree/ | patch -p0 -R
<asac> dumb
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: December 17 2008, 16:32:22 - Current meeting: Foundation Team
<fta2> stevel, i distributed the stickers, all gone in 5 seconds ;)
<stevel> fta2: wow! those went fast.
<asac> oh ... where were my stickers/t-shirts?
<asac> :)
<asac> jk
<asac> going to christmas market now
<asac> cu later
<stevel> asac: i didn't get you a t-shirt?
<stevel> damn, i brought a whole bag full of them
<fta2> asac, i thought you took some too. strange
<[reed]> asac: did you use build1?
<[reed]> heh
<[reed]> we shipped build2
<reed> asac: ping?
<reed> fta: ping, too
<stevel> ooh. multicast ping
<jcastro> did someone take notes on what was discussed wrt. songbird at UDS?
<jcastro> I don't think it was a session just a break out room
<fta> jcastro, most of the discussion happened between stevel and asac while i was in a session :( I arrived near the end.
<fta> reed, pong
<reed> fta: what build did you all ship for 3.0.5
<reed> ?
<reed> build1 or build2?
<fta> reed, donno, asac did it by itself
<fta> reed, did the source change between build1 and build2 ?
<gavin> I think reed means "what tag did you use"
<gavin> yes, it did
<fta> let me check if he documented it..
<fta>   New upstream security/stability update (v3.0.5 aka FIREFOX_3_0_5_BUILD1)
<fta> so it's build1
<gavin> :(
<fta> we can do another round. what were the changes?
<jdstrand> asac mentioned to me that it was windows specific
<jdstrand> and that the tested binaries were fine for us
<fta> gavin, reed: ^^
<reed> jdstrand: no
<reed> jdstrand: you're vulnerable
<reed> the issue Mozilla had is win32-only
<reed> oh
<reed> Firefox 3.0.4
<reed> 3.0.5
<reed> gavin: did we do build2 for 3.0.5 or just 2.0.0.19?
<reed> build1 might be fine for 3.0.5
<gavin> I don't know
<reed> fta: do you all still do Fx2?
<gavin> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/3.0.5-candidates/
<fta> not me, but sure, asac still maintains it
<gavin> only 2.0.0.19
<fta> hold on, checking
<fta> well, not sure. it's badly documented.
<stevel> jcastro: i think asac had said he would check with the archive admins to see how they felt about a xulrunner app going into universe w/ its own private xulrunner
<jcastro> ah ok, so there's like an active list of things that need to happen on our side?
<reed> stevel: are you all actively working on upstreaming your changes?
<stevel> reed: yeah. we've gotten 2 committed in the past month... one more is on checkin-needed
<stevel> 456164
<stevel> it's slow going though
<fta> reed, you're slow going accepting patches into xul.
<reed> e
<reed> eh
<reed> depends on the patch and reviewer
<reed> if something is going slow, let me know
<reed> I have magical get-things-reviewed-and-landed-quicker powers.
<stevel> too bad you don't have magical clean-up-this-patch-update-it-for-tip-and-make-it-less-songbird-specific powers
<stevel> i could use some of those
<reed> stevel: ;)
<fta> my point is, mozilla should be more receptive to xul-only patches. They should help improving patches instead of rejecting/ignoring them.
<gavin> what patches were rejected/ignored?
<fta> most of the songbird/tomtom
<gavin> do you have bug #s?
<fta>  /instantbird/openkomodo/...
<fta> maybe they need improvement but moz should definitely help here.
<fta> xul is supposed to be a framework/sdk for others to build applications on top of it, not just firefox
<gavin> the idea that "mozilla" should bear the burden of making a web platform more than the people actually using the platform is rather odd to me
<gavin> it sounds like you're asking for a free lunch
<gavin> if people are not being cooperative and constructive in accepting patches, that's one thing
<gavin> but saying that it should be mozilla's responsibility to fix everything that is wrong with xulrunner and no one elses is another
<fta> i meant the latter.
<gavin> do you mean the former?
<gavin> saying that xulrunner consumers should dictate how mozilla project participants spend their time without sharing some of the burden is a hard position to defend
<fta> well, i mean, a lot of patches trying to fix or improve xul are in bugzilla, receiving almost no attention. if the submitter has no time or skill to make the patch perfect, no one is coming to the rescue.
<gavin> if the person who cares about the patch doesn't have the time to submit it, why would someone else?
<gavin> other people's time isn't free
<fta> but forget it, we'll never agree. i guess this means that we're doomed to have a dozen of patched xul downstream forever.
<gavin> I'm all for reducing barriers to entry and making the whole process easier - if I can help out in any way with that, I'd be glad to
<gavin> send me a list of bug #s where patches were ignored
<gavin> but you seem to have the expectation that other people will solve your problems just because you decided to use Mozilla, and that kind of attitude doesn't seem very constructive to me
<stevel> sooo... not to try and ride the fence or anything, but there are truths to both arguments
<fta> most are not my problems, at least not directly as i'm only downstream
<stevel> my personal experience with the 3 XULRunner patches i've worked on has actually been quite good
<gavin> sure, I didn't necessarily mean you specifically
<stevel> but i've heard negative experiences from other developers too
 * reed thinks of the XULRunner talk at Whistler that he missed
 * reed chuckles
<stevel> i've heard (so feel free to write this off as hearsay) of people attaching bugs that admittedly need more work, and just getting r-'d with no comments or suggestions as to how to fix 'em
<gavin> stevel: send me bug #s
<stevel> i don't have concrete bug #'s to back that claim up though
<stevel> like i said, feel free to write it off as hearsay :) my experience has been quite good
<stevel> mossop gave me good feedback on my patches, and i was able to revise and submit updated patches that were r+'d and then commited
<gavin> I'm sure you can understand that it might be a bit frustrating to hear about all these problems people are having, but never actually seeing any evidence :)
<stevel> gavin: if i have such an experience, i'll let you and reed know.
<reed> please do
<stevel> gavin: definitely... i totally understand.  i dislike general venting without any concrete actionable next step too... just wanted to say that i've heard the same things fta has heard.
<stevel> but i also wanted to say i haven't experienced them ;-)
<stevel-fence-sit> aww. need longer nicks
<gavin> :)
<gavin> fwiw, I'm not trying to claim that mozilla's patch submission process is perfect
<gavin> I'm not delusional :)
<fta> mozilla bug 357052
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 357052 in Tracking "Songbird tracking bug" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357052
<fta> mozilla bug 393966
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 393966 in Tracking "TomTom HOME tracking bug" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=393966
<gavin> those are tracking bugs
<gavin> are there bugs being tracked off either of those that have patches that are being ignored?
<stevel> i suppose this is the closest songbird one i can think of
<stevel> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?query_format=specific&order=relevance+desc&bug_status=__open__&id=304048
<stevel> r+'d, sr+'d - committed, but then backed out for performance regression
<stevel> nobody from songbird has looked at it since bent in comment #54 though
<stevel> so it's arguably being ignored from both sides
 * stevel shrugs
<gavin> yeah, that one just doesn't have an assignee...
<gavin> looks like there are ideas for what to investigate in the last comment, though
<stevel> yeah
<fta> reed, FIREFOX_2_0_0_20_BUILD1 ? already?
<reed> Firefox 2.0.0.19 on win32 was a dud
<armin76> wtf
<armin76> reed: only win?
<gavin> yeah
<reed> armin76: the wrong build was pushed out
<reed> :/
<armin76> heh, k, thanks
<armin76> blame asac :)
<asac> reed: any other issues except that win32 is BUILD1?
<asac> security team said that they saw some confusion in this channel ;)
<asac> reed: we shipped _RELEASE tag
<asac> for final
<asac> made 24-36h before the final release shipped
<asac> reed: did 3.0.5 actually have a BUILD2? thought only 2.0.0.19 had that
<reed> no
<reed> only fx2
<asac> reed: do you know whether win32 really shipped BUILD1 tag or if _RELEASE tag wasnt pushed forward?
<reed> the former
<fta> asac, did you re-add my build-system into the last xul 1.9 in intrepid?
<fta> or was it hardy?
<asac> fta: why would i readd it?
<asac> the build system isnt really created at source creation time from what i know
<asac> but at build time
<asac> fta: if you really need the build system in the hardy xul, we can add it to the .hardy branch ... if its unintrusive
<fta> it's created in post-patches
<asac> please move that to packaging
<asac> and not tarball
<fta> eh?
<asac> fta: post-patches == in cd bs?
<fta> it's shipped inside xul-dev
<asac> fta: then why would i remove it? i mean i just use the branches we have ... done
<asac> you asked whether i re-added it? i dont understand that question ;)
<fta> we already discussed about that, remember?
<asac> i remember something ... my first thought it was something with the tarballs
<fta> nope.
<asac> hmm ... then i dont know any details
<asac> if its really a packaging issue, then i dont understand why we didnt add that to the current packages
<asac> )
<asac> if you gave me a patch and i forgot to treview/ land it then i am sorry
<asac> Jazzva: why is bugmail extension not in med-xpi format?
<Jazzva> med-xpi format?
<asac> Jazzva: yes, like med-xpi-unpack
<Jazzva> I think it is... although, chrome wasn't in a jar file.
<Jazzva> It works with default build command (med-xpi-pack)
<asac> Jazzva: hmm ... ok so xpi.mk is really smart enough to zip that up properly
<asac> ?
<Jazzva> yep
<asac> astonishing ;) ... didint know we were so smart
<asac> is xpi.mk looking at manifest file?
<Jazzva> actually, med-xpi-pack is :).
<Jazzva> xpi.mk calls med-xpi-pack as default build, if none is defined in debian/rules
<asac> Jazzva: right. but how does med-xpi-pack know that?
<asac> it doesnt look at manifest at least
<Jazzva> by the format of directory in chrome/
<Jazzva> if there's blabla.jar! directory, it will pack it in a jar
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> it alwasys does: zip -q -r $START_DIR/$XPIFILE * -x debian/\* temp-*/\*;
<asac> in case there was .jar it will produce the .jar files in temp- ... so that will be right
<asac> otherwise its a copy
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-18
<asac> great ;)
<Jazzva> in case there is a jar! dir, it will produce a jar file, zip it in xpi, and then remove jar file :)
<asac> Jazzva: bugabundo is really crazy
<asac> he uses identi.ca for chatting
<asac> i think i have to remove him from my subscriptions ;)
<Jazzva> phone
<Jazzva> asac, yeah... people tend to do that.
<Jazzva> it's ok while it's not too frequent... otherwise, I consider it spamming my timeline
<Jazzva> funny... identi.ca doesn't have the option to ignore @replies (messages that start with "@nickname")... it should implement it...
<asac> Jazzva: i lost your branch during reboot but looked good ... remember me to upload tomorrow
<asac> now going to bed
<asac> night
<Jazzva> sure... me too
<Jazzva> good night
<jcastro> asac: yeah that guy is nuts
<fta> bug 309202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309202 in soyuz "uid for signing key is misleading" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309202
<sebner> fta: flashplugin needs an update =)
<gnomefreak> already?
<sebner> gnomefreak: new upstream release because of grave security hole. http://www.adobe.com/support/security/bulletins/apsb08-24.html
<gnomefreak> ah well thats easy enough just change the mdsums and respin ;)
<sebner> gnomefreak: sure but nevertheless fta has to update the package for the archive ;)
<fta2> i can do it but iirc, asac wanted something else too
<sebner> fta: partner repo? It has the fixed version already btw
<gnomefreak> did adobe agree to make a free version? i remember it was something we asked them
 * gnomefreak be back need to restart
<Jazzva> asac, whenever you get here... just a reminder requested yesterday: push bugmail :)
<asac> fta2: if you have time, please make the package in jaunty pull down the orig.tar.gz from partner repo ;)
<asac> fta2: otherwise just update it everywhere
<asac> we will do the partner repo for jaunty afterwards then
<asac> armin76: sparc build of tuxguitar failed (in jaunty)
<asac> armin76: also sparc build of helix-player failed (in jaunty)
<asac> Jazzva: strange ... i added default.conf to that branch ... pushed it to ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> now it doesnt export upstream automatically
<asac> for whatever not-understood reason
<Jazzva> hmm...
<asac> Jazzva: can you look ... maybe i am just blind :)
<Jazzva> looking already
<Jazzva> checking if it's revid
<asac> i even tried "1" instead of revid:...
<asac> didnt work
<Jazzva> hmm
<asac> i am sure all other extensions we tried worked ;)
<Jazzva> works when I call it like this
<Jazzva> bzr bd --export-upstream=. --export-upstream-revision=revid:jazzva@gmail.com-20081210110900-3ia3rnb68n44qrsr
<Jazzva> but that's the same parameters as in default.conf
<asac> yeah
<asac> too bad that james_w isnt here
<asac> we probably should file a bug against bzr-builddeb
<Jazzva> it's weird... checked again default.conf, and both parameters match
<asac> let me file
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> bug 309335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309335 in bzr-builddeb ".bzr-builddeb/default.conf doesnt export-upstream in some cases" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309335
<Jazzva> thanks for the report :)
<asac> fta2: (?:.{0,108}) ... what does that mean?
<fta2> 0 or 108 times anything, not memorized
<fta2> so basically, (?:.{0,108}) is equiv to .{0,108}
<fta2> asac, ^^
<asac> mozilla bug 469760
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 469760 in Add-ons Manager "blocklist url %LOCALE% replaced with general.useragent.locale value, but without resolving complex value on ubuntu" [Major,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469760
<asac> fta2: thanks
<armin76> asac: and whats that stuff? never heard of it
<asac> armin76: i received mail about that build failure ;)
<armin76> i wonder why that even is available on sparc
<asac> ok unsubscribed from bugabundo identi.ca ... he just chatts
<asac> fta: did we inteentionally opt-out of pyxpcom in our xul package?
<asac> it was in 1.9 but isnt in 1.9.1
<tonyyarusso> y'all seen http://secunia.com/Advisories/33221/ yet?
<asac> tonyyarusso: yes i think fta was on it
<tonyyarusso> 'k
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-19
<reed> asac: ping?
<abbi2b> hey, can anyone tell me how to delete a entry from config editor in thunderbird
<asac> reed: ?
 * gnomefreak really starting to hate tb3 its crashing on Intrepid as well due to the pinery-gtk2
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<asac> why due to pinentry?
<asac> does enigmail work at all?
<gnomefreak> asac: if i use gpg key to sign email tb3 closes
<gnomefreak> pinentry i say because if it promts for passphrase it fails to type in the box if it stays open that long
<gnomefreak> let me grab the nightly enigmail (although the one in our repos should work just fine for 3.0)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm thats odd
<gnomefreak> well i guess i need to update enigmail but why would pinentry not accept the passphrase
<asac> gnomefreak: pinentry can be tricky
<asac> i think it grabs focus and you still have to click on it
<asac> in order to type there
<gnomefreak> ah IMHO if it takes focus you shouldnt have to click on it but i will test when im done in Intrepid
<asac> gnomefreak: understood ... i dont think it actually takes focus ... what it tries to do is steal keyboard events so you cannot accidentially enter your passphrase in some other window
<asac> reed: you are already part of the ubuntu-mozilla-security team ;)
<asac> reed: i added the complete mozillateam :)
<gnomefreak> makes sense, i will be here for a while this morning so when i get back to jaunty and update enigmail ill let you know
<asac> e.g. mozillateam is a subteam
<fta> lol, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20Other%20Repositories
<fta> asac, ping
<asac> fta: have to run ... download from partner is done in ~asac PPA
<asac> cu
<fta> asac, so i have nothing to do ?
<asac> fta: sorry ... had to run
<fta> asac, np
<fta> i'm trying to figure out what's going on with the builders /w songbird
<asac> fta: could you try an upgrade run for jaunty flashplugin-nonfree in my PPA?
<asac> not sure if I want to rename it in this turn
<asac> but most likely
<asac> fta: builders stuck again?
<fta> yes
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/actinium
<fta> i thought it was during the tarball parsing but apparently not
<fta> epiphany-webkit is crashing far too often to be useful
<Nafallo> actinium is idle...
<fta> just completed
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/iridium
<fta> finished 3 minutes ago  taking 3 hours 50 minutes
<fta> 3h50 is far too long
 * rzr just quit his current job and feel free like a bird :)
<rzr> like if the world have to care about
<lod_> hello, I have strange bug, both in Firefox and Opera (not used any more). Browser simply crash with no reason, when I run it from konsole, I get: Segmentation Fault?! On all my Ubuntu PC it happends only on the Laptop (with KDE session). Can someone help me locate the reason? It's killing me sometimes..
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-20
<asac> lod_: if both crash something is wrong with your system
<asac> try a different X driver
<asac> e.g. non-free (if you use nvidia try nv or fglrx driver try ati)
<lod_> I have another PC, both the PC and the Laptop are with ATI graphic cards, both with fglrx non-free. Firefox on the PC isn't crashing..I'm guesing the problem couild be with KDE, but i'll have to experiment..
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20589680/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.songbird_1.0.0%2B0-0ubuntu1~fta5~intrepid_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<fta> asac, look for "d10"
<fta> 3 times 1h10 lost, somewhere inside cdbs or make
<asac> fta: how do you pack the tarballs?
<asac> oh
<asac> let me look ;)
<fta> it's not related
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> do you have the debian/cdbs dir somewhere? in the branch?
<asac> fta: ?
<fta> yes, only to add those debugs
<fta> asac, any idea?
<asac> sorry ... have to look the cdbs lines up
<asac> no navigating in code.launc
<fta> there's not much happening at that point. locally, i see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/89216/
<fta> but it takes 5 secs, not 1h10
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> what does No need to remake target `/src/bzr/build-area/songbird-1.0.0+0/debian/cdbs/buildcore.mk'.
<asac> mean?
<asac> does it try to "make" the cdbs files?
<fta> hmmm, i have an idea... network access
<asac> so $(include ... build.mk) will try to make build.mk?
<asac> scary
<fta> the 5 sec i see is a dns lookup of publicsvn
<fta> so something is doing a part of my get-orig-source rule
<fta> it's the wget command :(
<fta> i guess s/SB_CO_DIRS :=/SB_CO_DIRS =/ should fix it
<fta> yep
<asac> that might be a good reason then
<asac> is that in jaunty mozclient?
<asac> or locally?
<fta> locally
<fta> let's retry
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/hassium
<asac> go go go ;)
<asac> still seting stuff up
<asac> configure already started
<asac> seems like thats quite good?
<asac> build started
<asac> yay
<fta> bingo! \o/
<asac> well done!
<fta> going out for some shopping, cu
<asac> fta: strange ... how comes that we get three emails about plugin?
<asac> on mozillateam list in a day
<asac> ?
<asac> fta: have fun
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: are you subscribed? ;)
<fta> i am
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam/2008-December/000545.html
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam/2008-December/000546.html
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam/2008-December/000547.html
<asac> are those the same guys?
<asac> hmm
<asac> there is a "mozilla mexico" mail in the archive in dec
<asac> didnt get that one
<Nafallo> hi asac :-)
<asac> Nafallo: huh
<asac> Nafallo: wonder why i am still here ;)?
<Nafallo> asac: not really. should I? :-)
<asac> yeah i am on vac again ;)
 * Nafallo sits at that cafe with his 3G connection again ;-)
<asac> hehe
 * asac sits somewhere with 3G connection again
<Nafallo> asac: you know I don't care about your vacations ;-)
<Nafallo> hihi
<asac> running ppp 2.4.5 and linux 2.6.28-rc8
<Nafallo> jaunty ey?
<asac> i think we hvae to upgrade ppp ;) ... its much more stable for me
<asac> no on intrepid
<asac> i had issues with my modem
<Nafallo> crackhead ;-)
<Nafallo> hehe
<asac> so i thought ... lets try latest ppp and drivers ;)
<asac> both together works great :)
<Nafallo> hehe
 * asac wonders why he is actually using ubuntu kernels usually
<Nafallo> because they rock? :-)
<asac> ah ... to help kernel team ;)
<asac> vanilla snapshot just works fine ;)
<asac> thought there would be more rough edges
<asac> err /snapshot/prepatch/
 * asac looking at http://www.kernel.org/ wonders if -mm is dead
<asac> 2008-10-29
<Nafallo> no idea. I run ubuntu kernels :-)
<Nafallo> hihi
<Nafallo> a cute girl just came by :-)
<Nafallo> she was... cute :-)
<asac> thats the bad baout sitting in a cafe ;)
<asac> you always get distracted
<asac> Nafallo: too bad that i wont be in london in feb ... sprint will be in berlin as it seems
<Nafallo> asac: ah. settled on Berlin now?
<asac> seems so
<Nafallo> asac: last I heard was Germany :-P
<Nafallo> asac: so... when are you in London next? :-)
<asac> i would have preferred Hamburg ;) ... but berlin is ok
<Nafallo> lots of young girls here...
<asac> Nafallo: not sure if ever again ;)
<asac> Nafallo: now that sprints go somewhere else ;)
<Nafallo> what's up now... and why do they gather around me like this? :-)
<Nafallo> asac: baah!
<asac> Nafallo: space issues
<Nafallo> asac: holiday :-P
<Nafallo> damnit. they fleed.
<asac> Nafallo: heh ... yeah. first i want to go to carribean ;)
<Nafallo> must have seen the screen
<asac> Nafallo: too bad. was it you?
<Nafallo> 13C in London...
<Nafallo> no idea :-)
<Nafallo> oh, they just re-grouped with some more girls :-P
<asac> now they attack you
<asac> Nafallo: go run !!
<sebner> lol
<sebner> asac: did I ever ask you what F7 in ff is for?
<asac> sebner: what does it do=
<asac> ?
<sebner> asac: What's Caret Browsing? ^^
<asac> you can use the caret
<asac> try ;)
<asac> you can move witha  caret like you do it in ooo text
<asac> or in an editor
<asac> has some usability issues though imo
<Nafallo> vimperator \o/
 * Nafallo wonders if the cafe have working wireless again yet.
<asac> debian bug #377468
<ubottu> Debian bug 377468 in djvulibre-plugin "djvulibre-plugin: undefined symbol XtShellStrings in nsdejavu.so" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/377468
<fta> bug 308410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308410 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Latest Xorg removes nvidia driver ... conflicting xserver-xorg-video-4" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308410
<fta> rebooting for new kernel, new X, new nvidia... hmm.. if i don't come back, my system is all fucked up
<fta> total nvidia/X breakage
<fta> X just crashed :(
<mconnor> I've heard X is good at that
<fta> it's not X, it's the nvidia blob, damn proprietary driver
<mconnor> meh
<mconnor> I'm one of the people who is happy they even try to have a driver
<fta> hm, I have two mouse cursors now
<mconnor> awesome
<fta> crash
<fta> crimsun, E: sink-input.c: Assertion 'i->thread_info.rewrite_nbytes == 0' failed at pulsecore/sink-input.c:1147, function pa_sink_input_request_rewind(). Aborting.
<fta> crimsun, that abort is annoying as it makes apps crash or abort too
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-21
<gnomefreak> bug 244219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244219 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] selenium-ide " [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244219
<gnomefreak> bug 349451
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 349451 could not be found
<gnomefreak> mozilla 349451
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 349451 in General "about:about is File not found error" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=349451
<gnomefreak> ok started vimperator just not in mood to work today
<gnomefreak> i hate e16 :(
<gnomefreak> asac: we need to do something about merges everything im building is already being merged hint im working for no reason
<fta> asac, with the new {flash,X,nvidia driver}, when I leave a page with a video (either with back or by clicking on a link), the whole screen turns black for a few seconds before leaving the current page. scary.
<fta> -flash, seems it's only with the totem plugin
<asac> fta: hmm ... can you tell gnomefreak that i complained about him copying stuff instead of merging upstream tree? have the feeling he doesnt understand
<asac> last time he wondered why we want to merge extensions from debian (because i complained to him about not merging upstream tree)
<asac> fta: are you on amd64?
<fta> not here
<asac> ok ... because kees moved flash to native on amd64
<asac> which is still alpha
<asac> fta: wanna do he flashplugin-installer rename? i have the feeling that we should do it rather quick ... not sure what kees did to postinst :(
<asac> otherwise i will do tonight ;)
<fta> i'm not sure what you really want
<asac> fta: i want the flashplugin-nonfree i have in my ppa ... just renamed
<asac> to flashplugin-installer ....
<asac> also i want the actual plugin to also go to /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/
<asac> and touching .autoreg
<fta> damn, all the dhtml menus are blinking in ff3.1 now. impossible to select any entry
<nhandler> Doesn't the mozilla team not use REVU for new extensions?
<asac> hmm
<asac> nhandler: ho
<asac> no
<asac> ;)
<asac> we have branches and do peer review here
<nhandler> asac: Do they go entirely through the mozillateam or do they get uus involved?
<asac> nhandler: well .. uus never worked as it bounces back to us ... so we do it on our own
<asac> nhandler: that is for extensions packaged by us
<nhandler> asac: Ok, just making sure before I comment on a bug. Thanks
<nhandler> asac: It is a new extension
<asac> for merges from debian its ok to try uus ... but even then they bounce to us
<asac> nhandler: look at our wiki page please ... would be cool if you oculd use our branch practices
<asac> e.g. using xpi.mk
<asac> from mozilla-devscripts
<asac> makes things rather trivial
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/
<asac> there are a bunch of examples
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/Bzr
<nhandler> asac: It isn't me packaging it ;)
<asac> nhandler: yeah ... if its New it should follow those procedures ...
<asac> especially if its for ubuntu (not for debian)
<asac> nhandler: so just keep that in mind when reviewing
<asac> ok off ... scared to get my laptop robbed
<asac> cu later
<fta> asac, ?
<asac> fta: back
<asac> fta: so what we want is:
<asac> a) download the archive.canonical.com orig.tar.gz to obtain the plugin
<asac> b) use the i386 everywhere (as there is no amd64 one in archive.cnanonica.com)
<asac> c) keep all the current alternatives (e.g. xulrunner-addons-flashplugin)
<asac> d) use sha1sum instead of md5sum
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/menu.gif
<asac> e) rename package to flashplugin-nonfree and
<asac> err (flashplugin-installer)
<asac> f) take care that on top of the normal alternatives, the actual plugin gets als linked to the ubufox/plugins directory
<asac> thats it ;)
<asac> the download from canonical is in my ppa
<fta> b) seems a regression, there's an amd64 binary now
<asac> the sha1sum is in jaunty package (by kees)
<asac> fta: its not final
<asac> fta: we will use the native once its final
<asac> (because only then we can provide a versioned url in archive.canonical.com)
<asac> i hope we get a final amd64 binary in this cycle
<asac> but converting to it should be easy enough
<fta> who's pushing the canonical version?
<asac> fta: thats the official packages
<asac> one reason why we have them is so we can provide a static url that doesnt break when adobe releases a new thing
<fta> i mean, how will it improve the stability of the link?
<asac> so in future we coordinate the roll out
<asac> fta: they dont get removed
<fta> really?
<asac> fta: yes. thats the whole idea
<fta> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/
<asac> yes
<fta> there's only one version per dist
<asac> fta: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.0.12.36.orig.tar.gz
<asac> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.0.15.3.orig.tar.gz
<asac> we dont care for the debs
<asac> we care for the orig
<asac> where we want to rip out the .so from
<asac> (instead of downloading the .bin from adobe)
<asac> i will recommunicate though
<asac> that the origs have to stay
<asac> so the partner team doesnt mess this up
<fta> hm, my ff is acting weird, when i hover a link, it just blinks once in the status bar, then disappear
<asac> 3.1 bug ... file a bug ;)
<asac> (check extensions)
<asac> fta: so mozilla-central is already 3.2pre?
<fta> it's still b2, it started yesterday, but i didn't touch anything in ff/xul.
<fta> -it's still+i'm still using
<asac> yeah
<asac> i will check once i am at home
<asac> in 30 min or so
<asac> i have a debug  build of latest moz-central ready i think ;)
<asac> oh i have it here even ;)
<asac> fta: seems to be b3pre
<asac> but works when hovering th urls on that page
<asac> (sorry had to run out of bus
<asac> will be back in 15 minutes or so when at home
<Mechtilde> I have problems with the encoding of German umlaut with lightning
<Mechtilde> general I use UTF-8
<Mechtilde> webcalendar use UTF-8. where can I find the switch to do it also in Lightning
<Mechtilde> for example: instead of "ü" I get "Ä1/4"
<asac> Mechtilde: where do you get that?
<asac> fta: so is it an extension for you?
<fta> asac, not sure.
<Mechtilde> I try as Icedove/Iceowl-extension as Thunderbird/Lightning nightlybuild
<asac> Mechtilde: yes, but where do you enter text/see the issue in the app
<Mechtilde> this way above is when I edit in webcalender and see it in Lightning
<asac> Mechtilde: which webcalendar is that?
<Mechtilde> inthe other way I edit in Lightning then I see in webcalendar "?"
<Mechtilde> asac, was the package in Debian as the upstream version
<Mechtilde> I test it in both version
<asac> Mechtilde: sure. which webcalendar are you using? any special provider?
<Mechtilde> http://www.k5n.us/webcalendar.php?topic=Documentation
<asac> Mechtilde: my guess is that webcalendar doesnt support utf-8
<Mechtilde> I can explicit choose German-UTF(
<Mechtilde> I can explicit choose German-UTF8
<asac> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=2189393&group_id=3870&atid=203870
<asac> probably a bug?
<asac> Mechtilde: is there a web front end?
<Mechtilde> yes
<asac> go to that page with firefox and check which encoding it has
<asac> Mechtilde: if you enter umlauts on the web front end, do they at least look ok on the webfrontend?
<Mechtilde> yes
<asac> Mechtilde: check with firefox then
<asac> what encoding is actually used
<asac> use tools -> page info to get that info
<Mechtilde> Firefox says UTF-8 under "View -> Charakter coding
<asac> Mechtilde: use page info
<asac> check what it says in "meta tags" and then check what it says in response headers
<Mechtilde> text/html; charset=UTF-8
<Mechtilde> "response headers"?
<asac> Mechtilde: ok and how do you get the calendar info from webcalendar to sunbird
<asac> is that a .ics link?
<asac> that you subscribe to?
<Mechtilde> http://<host>WebCalendar-1.2.0/icalclient.php
<Mechtilde> http://<host>/WebCalendar-1.2.0/icalclient.php
<asac> Mechtilde: what happens if you call that url in firefox?
<Mechtilde> Unknown language :/
<asac> ok ... most likely its a real protocol
<asac> no clue then
<Mechtilde> first thanks for helping to get this inormations
<asac> you could try 0.9 or change a setting in sunbird
<asac> Mechtilde: try to go to advanced config editor
<asac> and change intl.charset.default to UTF-8
<Mechtilde> I change it
<Mechtilde> must I restart thunderbird?
<asac> most likely
<Mechtilde> nothing changed
<asac> maybe you even need to remove cached calendar info
<asac> i assume its now broken in the sqlite db
<asac> and the error happens when the data is imported
<asac> try some new data
<Mechtilde> I use mysql
<asac> Mechtilde: no ... sunbird has its own db
<Mechtilde> ok that will take some time thands
<asac> internally to cache data
<asac> play around a bit and let me know
<asac> ok off more housekeeping
<Mechtilde> first I try a new connection to webcalendar
<Mechtilde> a new connection doesn't help
<Mechtilde> and also new entry has the same effect
<fta> asac, same in safe mode :(
<fta> asac, hm, it seems it only flashes when ff is in the foreground, not when ff is partly hidden. i use metacity without autoraise & raise-on-click.
<Mechtilde> asac I look for the encoding settings in the webserver
<fta> mconnor, what is the codename of 3.2 ?
<mconnor> uh
<mconnor> that's a _great_ questino
<fta> mconnor, granparadiso, shiretoko, ... ?
<mconnor> fta: I know what you're asking
<fta> :)
<mconnor> I just doubt we've actually, y'know, picked something
<fta> oh, ok.
 * directhex proposes "gerald" as a codename
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-14
<mbana> i really want to fix the font hinting in TB 3
<mbana> no one around to commment?
<BUGabundo> seems not
<maxinux61> Does anyone know if there is a PPA for Thunderbird 3
<micahg> maxinux61: I have the last build in my PPa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test/
<micahg> it's still labeled shredder though
<micahg> maxinux61: oops, wrong PPA
<micahg> maxinux61: https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-beta
<maxinux61> micahg: Many thanks!
<maxinux61> Micahg: How stable is the Firefox 3.6 in your PPA?
<micahg> maxinux61: the one in the -beta PPA is FIrefox 3.6 Beta 5, I use it
<maxinux61> Cool, I will give it a try. Thanks again.
<micahg> I find it faster than 3.5 with almost no problems
<maxinux61> Great. I have Thunderbird installed and running. It is great.
<gnomefreak> i think i like this :)
<gnomefreak> ok i like just some things need to be conversation
<asac> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> asac: hi
<asac> what do you like?
<gnomefreak> lubuntu
<asac> ah
<asac> intersting
<gnomefreak> brb there is another desktop (i think came with it)
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, you can copy the codecs now
<asac> fta: already done
<asac> they are already built
<asac> chromium is now building
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/nss3.12.3/+packages
<asac> fta: codecs might need some love for sparc/ppc/ia64
<fta> asac, well, chromium should be 1st, but it will be tough. i'm not candidate, i don't have access to those arches
<gnomefreak> when i go to install something in debian chroot i get the following
<gnomefreak> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: syntax error: unknown group 'Debian-exim' in statoverride file
<gnomefreak> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<gnomefreak> how do i fix that. only debian chrrots give me that
<asac> add a Debian-exim group?
<asac> feels wrong though
<gnomefreak> well that is kind of bad if i have to do that
<gnomefreak> how do i add someone to a group on terminal. it cant hurt to try i guess
<asac> gnomefreak: is that lucid?
<asac> try setup karmic chroot and dist-upgrade to lucid then
<gnomefreak> asac: the chroot is sid
<gnomefreak> also happens on lenny. no ubuntu chroots have that issue
<asac> hmm
<asac> not sure
<asac> havent installed it for ages ;)
<asac> maybe debian is now using cdebootstrap by default?
<gnomefreak> not sure maybe i will remove then and just have lucid and karmic chroots
<fta> asac, were you able to debug your oh-snap on arm?
<asac> fta: no.
<asac> trashed stack
<asac> infinite recursion in libc abort
<asac> thats the only thing i could see
<fta> doh
<asac> but i am building latest upstream. afaik they
<asac> landed arm stuff now again
<asac> so i hope it just disappears
<asac> otherwise have to check with doko how to tell the linker to actually dump the symbol that is "virtual" only
<asac> so yeah. for now its a "pure virtual method called" ...
<asac> which means that there is a C++ abstract virtual class that is not fully implemented for arm
<asac> ether because a file is not compiled/linked in
<asac> or its just not implemented
<asac> i guess the former
<asac> ... or we dont build everything
<asac> which i hope isnt the case
<asac> though to be sure i would need to build using upstream instructions i guess
<asac> will try that once i get my USB disc working again on arm/ lucid
<asac> atm its brokenish
<asac> e.g. working on SD drives only ;)
<fta> did you try in --single-process mode?
<asac> yes
<asac> same backgtrace
<asac> inifite abort
<asac> just crashing right away
<fta> try to build in Debug mode then
<asac> yeah
<fta> updated http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxChromiumPackages is starting to grow nicely
<asac> "New releases are tested before sending to users"
<fta> where?
<fta> i can't say that for us as i publish directly in the ppa, so even if i make no announcement, it's available to anyone upgrading
<fta> asac, fedora packaged gclient separately
<fta> i didn't
<fta> they're tracking v8 2.0.*
<fta> and doing a shared build of chromium
<fta> without ffmpeg
<sindhudweep> asac: can you review (and merge if it meets your approval) https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnash/gnash/ubuntu.head/+merge/15590 when it is convenient?
<asac> sindhudweep: this enables the kde4 backend again?
<asac> or just enables it explicitly?
<asac> is kdelibs5-dev the right thing to include for qt/kde stuff?
<asac> isnt it something like xlibs-dev thats only their for developers
<asac> but should be done more fine grained for packages (sorry, not up-to-date on kde packaging best practices)
<asac> is kde4-gnash the only binary shipped/needed for that?
<sindhudweep> asac: all good questions. I will look into each of those and get back to you with either fixes or a rationale for the points you made.
<sindhudweep> thanks again.
<mbana> asac: hello ...
<mbana> do i need to restart TB 3 to see .fonts.conf changes
<asac> mbana: yes
<mbana> asac: please fonts your .confs online
<asac> mine is zero
<asac> nada
<asac> non-existing
<asac> only default system font configs
 * asac lunch
<debfx> asac: could you please review my changes for the firefox kde integration? (bug #494067)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494067 in xulrunner "Provide better Firefox KDE integration" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494067
<asac> debfx: we need per-bug-per-attachment patches
<asac> (upstream bug id + attachment id)
<debfx> asac: the patches aren't on the mozilla bugtracker
<asac> where are they?
<debfx> http://gitorious.org/firefox-kde-opensuse/
<debfx> though I had to modify the patch a bit as opensuse based it on a patched xulrunner (https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327323)
<asac> debfx: then bnc patches?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 327323 in File Handling "Can't "Open with" files that are send as application/octet-stream (or other "unknown to firefox" mime types)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<debfx> asac: bnc?
<mbana> asac: there's a bug if the rendering of TB 3 and FF 3.5 differ right?
<asac> mbana: depends
<asac> if both use system-cairo etc. then yes
<asac> if one uses systme-cairo and the other in-source cairo ... its most likely because of that
<asac> debfx: bnc ... like mentioned in gitoroius commits
<asac> Use the mimetype for opening urls when known (bnc#556156)
<asac> not sure if they have individual bugs
<asac> in any case. can you check with the kde dev that does that?
<asac> we need to get the patches at least in bugzilla
<micahg> asac: regarding TB3, I targeted all the bugs I could find, so that I can make the changelog, but no result from the TB devs yet on which files I need for the -dev package
<debfx> you want the kde dev to upload the patches to bugzilla?
<asac> micahg: ok.
<asac> _Tsk_: we have a problem with tb3 ... we need to provide a -dev package with the headers etc.
<asac> howver, make install doesnt install that
<micahg> asac: I tried copying the files we use in the TB2 package with no success
<asac> not sure how to best do it. most likely we want the full sdk copyied
<asac> micahg: upstream build system needs to be fixed to also install the sdk
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> I think you mentioned that before
<mbana> asac: does TB 3 use the it's own cairo?
<mbana> from the ppa
<micahg> mbana: 3.0 uses system cairo on karmic and higher
<mbana> so that probably explains it.  the TB 3 from mozilla and from the ppa render the same
<mbana> no anti-aliasing
<mbana> i'm using jaunty
<micahg> yep, that sounds right :)
<micahg> asac: I should probably file a bug on b.m.o for the SDK to be installed
<asac> mbana: for non-system-cairo fonts are worse
<asac> you should use karmic
<asac> tb3 wont be for jaunty anyway
<mbana> ah man!  that's a complete pain.  i hate updating
<mbana> is there no workaround?
<asac> not that i know.
<asac> micahg: yes.
<asac> ok out
<asac> bbi 2h
<micahg> asac: mozilla bug 534651
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 534651 in Build Config "make install should install the SDK for Thunderbird 3" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=534651
<asac> thx
<mbana> how about backports?  installing a newer ver. onto an old distro
<asac> thats bad
<asac> you need a new gtk + cairo
<asac> might cause issues for other apps
<_Tsk_> asac:  how do you usualy build it for ff ?
<asac> _Tsk_: ffox does not have specific headers, we use xulrunner
<asac> thats what is providing the sdk
<asac> i am not sure if firefox standalong would do the right thing on make install
<asac> but i would hope yes.
<_Tsk_> ppl in #maildev will be on the spot better than I will
<asac> though might be its only happening for xulrunner build
<asac> yes. out though ;)
 * asac bounces back and froth from action to computer atm
<asac> i will check in maildev when i return
 * asac out 100%
<mbana> when is hte next ubuntu LTS release?
<asac> this
<asac> release
 * asac out 110%
<asac> ;)
<micahg> mbana: Lucid in April
 * micahg will bbiab
<mbana> why didn't it occur to build TB 3 with system cairo on <karmic
<mbana> i found this https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458612
<mbana>  (Ubuntu) system fontconfig settings override GNOME font rendering screen settings
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 458612 in Graphics "(Ubuntu) system fontconfig settings override GNOME font rendering screen settings" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<mbana> ok too risky to update
<mbana> thanks for the help tho
<mbana> wish me luck
<mbana> i'll upgrade
<fta> lol, http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/6fd4bb500d425c406c1b52f66e5b195b20ae5e0a
<Mook_sb> yeah, they're using chromium for IPC for out-of-process stuff
<fta> chromium also uses some parts of moz, like libnss and a subset of the testsuite
<mbana> asac: ok i've upgraded :).  biggest problem, not that i'm expecting you fix it, the cursor is constantly showing the busy
<mbana> even tho nothing is running in the back.
<mbana> anyhow,
<mbana> about TB 3.0
<jdstrand> asac, fta: so, I need to get the apparmor stuff into firefox-3.6 for karmic. what is the best way to do that, and how do I ensure that 3.7, 3.8, etc have these changes moving forward?
<jdstrand> asac, fta: hi btw!
<jdstrand> I'm working in lp:firefox/3.6 right now for lucid
<jdstrand> once I have that tested, I'll commit and then want to get that work into the future 3.6 branch for karmic
<micahg> jdstrand: karmic is 3.5 right now
<jdstrand> micahg: I'm aware of that, but 3.5 is EOLd soon and I need to make sure that 3.6 will have the profile
<micahg> jdstrand: I think all that stuff is moved at release time for the branch
<fta> jdstrand, when 3.8 will appear, we'll branch 3.7, so if it's in 3.7, we'll get it. but once it's branched, each update will have to be done in all branches :(
 * jdstrand makes notes to get at least something into 3.8...
<jdstrand> s/notes/note
<jdstrand> fta: do you have an eta on 3.8?
<micahg> jdstrand: yeah, it looks like the apparmor/.desktop translation is only on 3.5 right now
<jdstrand> fta: once I test things, I'll get it all into 3.7 and 3.6
<jdstrand> is this where all the branches I should care about live? https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<fta> if it's generic enough, it could be done with a cherry pick..
<fta> yes, all the .head branches
<jdstrand> gotcha
<jdstrand> fta: I am making it generic, yes
<fta> good
<fta> i like it when it's generic
<jdstrand> APPNAME ftw
<jdstrand> :)
<fta> yep :)
<micahg> fta: I think we should keep the stuff like profiles only in the current release branch so they don't have to be updated constantly
<jdstrand> I'm not sure that is wise
<fta> micahg, apparmor should be everywhere
<micahg> fta: ok, so then on the branches, it'll be usr.bin.firefox-3.6?
<micahg> etc..
<jdstrand> fta: so based on this, if I get my changes into 3.6.head then when you branch that for when 3.5 is EOLd, it should just be there?
<fta> yes, some subst could help, like for APPNAME
<fta> eh?
<jdstrand> fyi, the packaging for the profile is usr.bin.firefox.apparmor.in
<fta> yes, once 3.6 gets released, it will be branched from 3.6.head so it wil have apparmor too
<jdstrand> it is generic too
<jdstrand> excellent
<jdstrand> fta: can you point me in the right direction for getting the source to build 3.6 on lucid (or karmic, I don't care)?
<fta> the daily ppa is the best we have, you just have to update changelog with the version currently in the daily ppa
<fta> update changelog.. in 3.6.head
<jdstrand> sure, that was my thoughts too
<jdstrand> well, I'm not comitting anything to 3.6 just yet ;)
<jdstrand> fta: thanks for all your help!
<fta> thank *you* for improving our security :)
<jdstrand> :)
<micahg> jdstrand: is the FF profile going to be enabled by default in Lucid?
<jdstrand> micahg: the plan is to turn it on be default during the dev cycle, then decide afterwards
<jdstrand> micahg: a few things need to happen first though
<jdstrand> mostly so people have some idea of why things aren't working if they get a denial
<BUGabundo> guys sorry for the spam but ben laughing so hard with this site, I had to share http://akinator.com/
<mbana> BUGabundo: hello
<BUGabundo> hey mbana
<fta> BUGabundo, I won once
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> just once?
<BUGabundo> how many did you lose?
<fta> 5
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> who did it misss?
<mbana> BUGabundo: so you said, if i don't make TB copy the email i sent into my gmail folder, it'll show it in the thread when i'm browsing in both gmail and TB?
<BUGabundo> its supposed to, yes
<fta> BUGabundo, it's easy to do, it's just an expert system
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> but very complete
<mbana> BUGabundo: mmmmm ... it works :) thanks
<BUGabundo> I know it does :=)
<mbana> BUGabundo: how do you handle deleting?
<BUGabundo> move to trash
<BUGabundo> anything else and it will archive them
<BUGabundo> and by trash I mean the TRUE gmail trash folder
<BUGabundo> not one faked by TB
<mbana> BUGabundo: do you mean "move it to the deleted folder"?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> to Trash folder
<mbana> is that a TB 3 specific settings?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> its a gmail imap folder
<mbana> it's gets labelled something like [iamp/trash] ... right?
<BUGabundo> no
<mbana> is this a bug; 1.  delete the email in thunderbird.   2.  go into gmail and remove the [imap/trash] label.  3.  it appears in the inbox now in gmail.  4.  go to TB, it's no longer in the thread
<BUGabundo> that's a Fake foldr
<BUGabundo> at least on TB2
<mbana> ok it seems like it's only available on tb 3
<mbana> few more questions ;)
<mbana> is it possible to get rid of the -- before the signature
<BUGabundo> why would you ?
<BUGabundo> that's what makes a sig a sig
<BUGabundo> its the beginning of a sig
<BUGabundo> dash dash space
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-15
<mbana> BUGabundo: it's not there in the reply
<mbana> only when composing new messages
<BUGabundo> mbana: ?
<mbana> the -- signature
<fta> BUGabundo, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<fta> not much info, we're building it
<fta> BUGabundo, also worth knowing for other linux distros: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxChromiumPackages
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> and Chromium OS?
<BUGabundo> anyone you know building it?
<BUGabundo> I would love to dual boot it
<fta> no idea
<BUGabundo> fta does Ch get the extra codecs from system?
<fta> nope, you have to choose between chromium-codecs-ffmpeg and chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree
<BUGabundo> so no mp3 for example?
<fta> Description: Non-free ffmpeg codecs for the Chromium Browser
<fta> ...
<fta> In addition to the free ogg, vorbis and theora codecs,
<fta>  aac/ac3/mpeg4audio/h264/mov/mp3 are also included.
<fta>  See chromium-codecs-ffmpeg if you prefer only the free codecs
<BUGabundo> ahh
 * BUGabundo checks installed pack
<fta> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree matches the codecs from the upstream chrome builds
<BUGabundo> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.5+svn20091210r34297+34315+34433-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<fta> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg matches the codecs from the upstream chromium builds
<mbana> BUGabundo: i have to select the folder manually right?  it's [gmail] -> Trash
<BUGabundo> manually?
<BUGabundo> we are in the ERA of techonology
<BUGabundo> and you are doing stuff manually?
<BUGabundo> dude grow up :D
<mbana> i think i've found a bug
<mbana> i use chrome directly from google
<BUGabundo> mbana: you suck :D
<BUGabundo> use chromium (beta) instead
<BUGabundo> it needs testers for fta
<mbana> i mean chromium
<mbana> http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_amd64_deb
<mbana> is it worth getting it via the ppa?
<BUGabundo> that's Chrome
<micahg> asac: Firefox 3.0.16 and 3.5.6 to be released today
<[reed]> indeed
<[reed]> :)
<asac> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<mbana> someone should fix the open link in TB 3
<mbana> other apps use the default browser
<mbana> it ignores it
<asac> mbana: have gnome-support packag installed?
<mbana> huh, is TB 3 in the official ubuntu repos?
<micahg> mbana: not yet
<mbana> freenode is acting up
<mbana> asac: thanks
<mbana> got it
<BUGabundo> asac: micahg: I don't see to be able to put JAVA in firefox
<BUGabundo> I think I have sun java plugin
<BUGabundo> but its not working !
<BUGabundo> ideas?
<BUGabundo> its available on chromium
<asac> BUGabundo: which ffox version? ... i think 3.6+ broke java ... check if 3.5 works oo
<asac> b
<BUGabundo> 3.7
<asac> yeah. thats probably not working until sun has fixed their plugin
<asac> check with [reed] ... he might know more about that
<BUGabundo> thanks
<[reed]> mmm?
 * asac also wants to know the status
<asac> [reed]: sun java plugin uses old plugin api ... which afaik isnt there in 3.6+
<[reed]> it's there in 3.6
<asac> at least they used oij etc.
<[reed]> we put it back
<asac> oh ... great!
<[reed]> still gone in 3.7
<asac> so openjdk will work ;)
<asac> [reed]: great news.
<asac> BUGabundo: so 3.6 will work ... 3.7 is broken ;)
<[reed]> I thought Sun had already fixed it
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> seems it didn't
<asac> i thought so too.... thats why i asked him to check with 3.5
<BUGabundo> running up to date lucid
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> ill test 3.5
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> BUGabundo: compare the version with whatever sun has released. maybe it wasnt updated yet.
<[reed]> I know Sun has fixed it
<[reed]> Sun JRE SE6 U10 or higher
<[reed]> has it
<BUGabundo> yes 3.5 shows jva
<BUGabundo> Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_16
<asac> not sure what version that is though (in sun words)
<BUGabundo> sun-java6-bin:  Installed: 6-16-1
<BUGabundo> sun-java6-plugin:  Installed: 6-16-1
<BUGabundo> asac: (firefox:27467): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<BUGabundo> are we gonna get reed of this ?
<[reed]> "rid"
<[reed]> not "reed"
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> pun intended :p
<[reed]> I've never seen that error before
<BUGabundo> are you highliting just the word, not the nick?
<[reed]> I highlight lots of things
<BUGabundo> [reed]: what's the reason for double click in awesome bar not work as it should
<BUGabundo> aka select word ?
<[reed]> some GNOME HIG issue, iirc
<[reed]> there's a bug on it
<BUGabundo> does work on Win
<BUGabundo> and can be changed on about:condig
<[reed]> yes, but something in the GNOME HIG disallows it
<[reed]> or something
<BUGabundo> which I always do
<[reed]> what's the pref again?
<BUGabundo> one click, all; double : word; triple: point
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> what's the pref name
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> browser.urlbar.doubleClickSelectsAll
<[reed]> mozilla bug 190615 and friends
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 190615 in Selection "make stop_at_punctuation=true the default on unix (double-clicking shouldn't select punctuation)" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=190615
<BUGabundo> fixed
<BUGabundo> so what's the bug preventing it be default ?
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> Chromium has that bug LOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> and I HATE it
<BUGabundo> FF wins that fight
<bdrung> asac: around?
<mbana> i think threading is slightly broken.  it works just fine in TB 2.
<micahg> mbana: can you be more specific, I notice a few differences myself
<mbana> micahg: some threads aren't grouped properly.  i.e., spawns a new thread instead of putting it into the proper on
<mbana> e
<micahg> mbana: I'm seeing some of that too
<micahg> asac: can I start taking TB3 bugs in LP?
<BUGabundo> micahg: so much free time :DD
<micahg> BUGabundo: not at all, but I'd rather not start e-mail threads for fixing bugs
<BUGabundo> ?!
<BUGabundo> ahh right
<BUGabundo> rather have bugs in LP then via ml
<BUGabundo> gotta
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/12/the-coolest-isp-in-the-world.ars
<BUGabundo> err
<mbana> how do i install the firefox that ships with ubuntu?
<mbana> i uninstalled it after using chrome
<BUGabundo> mbana: aptitude install firefox ?
<BUGabundo> mbana: aptitude install firefox-gnomesupport or something
<mbana> BUGabundo: i have a strong feeling that'll install the mozilla ppa one
<BUGabundo> or just ubuntu-desktop ?
<BUGabundo> ohhh
<BUGabundo> then you have to FORCE it to use 3.5
<mbana> ok how tho
<mbana> everything is from Ubuntu Mozilla Team <ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com>
<mbana> in package manager
<micahg> mbana: install the version that ends in 0ubuntux
<BUGabundo> mbana: ctrl+e and force the version you want
<bdrung> ping asac
<dtchen> mm fun, 3.5.6
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> 3.7~a1
<micahg> asac: I have some questions about TB3 if you have time...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-16
<asac> bdrung: micahg: shoot
<micahg> asac: do we need the -dev package before pushing TB3 to Lucid?
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think that makes sense
<asac> and unversioned -dev package
<asac> for now empty i guess
<micahg> asac: ??
<asac> but it needs no content
<micahg> asac: I think that's the way it is now
<micahg> so, it's not blocking?
<asac> well. its definitly blocking release
<asac> or even beta
<asac> but not the upload
<micahg> ok
<asac> we need to file grave bugs against enigmail
<asac> and tbird
<asac> with target alpha-3 i would think
<micahg> asac: next question, am I branching for lucid first or will .head for TB3 replace TB2 in the PPA as well?
<asac> micahg: you could remove all files from tbird.dev branch locally ... then see if you can merge the whole tb3 tree using merge -r 0..
<asac> or something
<asac> everything locally ;)
<asac> adn manually add the changelog on top ;)
<asac> maybe generate that using bzr log or something
<asac> not really needed though. but would be nice if there are noteworthy changes to include them
<micahg> asac: I know to test locally first, I'm just wondering if you intend the TB3 PPA to replace TB2 at the moment
<asac> PPA?
<micahg> asac: I plan to diff the 2 versions before merging to find out what to change
<asac> branch?
<micahg> asac: dailies
<asac> yeah. we can add a transitional package for that
<micahg> TB3 dailies pull from .head
<asac> we should rename thunderbird.dev to thunderbird.head at some point
<micahg> asac: I see, ok, so we have a release branch and a devel branch
<micahg> TB3.head will remain a devel branch
<micahg> and TB.dev will become the TB3 release branch?
<micahg> asac: but what if there's another release of TB2 (sec updates)
<asac> micahg: we have stable branches for our stable releases
<asac> e.g. thunderbird.karmic ... thunderbird.jaunty etc.
<asac> dont we?
<asac> if i forgot to create karmic we should do that
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.jaunty
<micahg> asac: yes, we do, so we don't need to keep a master for TB2 then?
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.intrepid
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.hardy
<asac> we havent created karmic yet
<asac> so first thing is to push current .dev (or whatever revision reflects last upload) up
<asac> set that to mature in launchpad and add a proper description (lke the others hopefully have (nor not have))
<asac> micahg: the branch is unversioned
<asac> so tb3 is just a "major version upgrade"
<asac> on that branch
<asac> (which is what we always did before we introduced the version scheme for ffox and friends)
<micahg> asac: right, I just wanted to make sure we don't need to keep a master TB2 branch, that's all
<micahg> ok
<asac> right
<BUGabundo> welcome skillman
<asac> micahg: well. the idea is that .dev still has the currenct .dev in history
<micahg> yes
<BUGabundo> asac: can you help skillman to repair his accidently removed NM packages?
<asac> BUGabundo: not sure
<skillman> =)
<asac> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<BUGabundo> something about probs with wifi, so I did a bit of a mess
<micahg> asac: the next question is do we need a profile migrator like we had in FF35
<BUGabundo> asac: no network :)
<asac> micahg: i think so.
<BUGabundo> so he has to generate a script via synaptic, download on another PC
<BUGabundo> and install localy
<asac> micahg: though we havent put that in the archive
<micahg> asac: ok, can I pull the code from FF35 and modify it?
<asac> micahg: also the new location is probably similar to the 3.0 one
<asac> ordidnt we use .thunderbird?
<micahg> asac: I was going to ask if we should move from .mozilla-thunderbird to .thunderbird
<asac> BUGabundo: he is gone
<asac> guess he figured it ;)
<skillman> sorry
<asac> micahg: i thought we moved to .thunderbird as part of the 3.0 migration
<BUGabundo> back
<asac> skillman: what network do you have?
<asac> skillman: how did it happen that you removed the package?
<skillman> i went to the options in the network manager
<skillman> and just deleted
<skillman> every connection
<asac> micahg: hmm. so seems we moved from .mozilla-thunderbird to .thunderbird-3.0
<skillman> than, I went to the software
<asac> micahg: we can decide to ignore users that used dailies
<skillman> and deleted the app
<asac> or add the same migration as we did for ffox
<micahg> asac:only in the PPA
<micahg> asac: I'd like to do the same migration like in FF35
<asac> micahg: in any case we should move from .mozilla-thunderbird to .thunderbird (witthout asking)
<asac> micahg: sure.
<asac> micahg: you can copy the code over, modify it
<asac> and hook it up to the startup script
<micahg> asac: ok, so if only .m-t move it, if both, ask
<asac> right
<asac> default is to keep using .m-t
<asac> as that is the supported ancenstor
<asac> and we somehow consider the preview branches for "testing" ... even though they might use that only
<skillman> asac: i went to the options in the network manager
<skillman> asac: and just deleted
<skillman> asac: every connection
<skillman> asac: than, I went to the software manager and deleted de app
<asac> skillman: but why would you do that?
<skillman> asac: I know... I know... I'm new with this linux thing, and I was trying to understand why the wireless of my pc was always breaking down, than I downloaded some windows wireless drivers app, to install the original one of my oc, but that came with an error and all the network stopped working...
<asac> cant you just reinstall and in future not do that ;)
<asac> sounds like thats the least-support intensive way to get back to a normal state
<skillman> asac: than, stupid of me, thought (i know you're going to laugh) I'm just gonna uninstall this, and than install it again... yeh right... but without internet how am I going to do this
<skillman> sorry, back
<skillman> I'm just so dumb that every time I want to close a window in the program of IRC I close everything...
<asac> skillman: how did you first install?
<asac> you should have a CD
<asac> you can just use that to install ubuntu completely
<skillman> asac: yes, I have the ubuntu 9.10 cd
<skillman> yes
<skillman> I thought of that
<asac> skillman: so if you dont mind loosing your data ... just install it again
<skillman> but I didn't want to have to pass all the files again
<skillman> yes I will do that
<asac> well. its less cost intensive for you to just install ;)
<skillman> I just wanted to learn more
<asac> skillman: well... so you can download the .deb
<asac> and install it locally with dpkg -i ...
<skillman> asac: I did that
<skillman> asac: I did that
<asac> however, what makes me think you shouldnt do that is that you installed the windows drive
<asac> r
<asac> that probably did something bad to your system
<asac> which i would need to understand before i can help you ... but that takes too much time on my side ;)
<skillman> asac: but in the console it doesn't identify the program installed
<asac> not sure what that means ;)
<asac> skillman: do you have the .deb files on your system?
<asac> on the ubuntu system
<asac> which ones?
<asac> just one? many?
<asac> you probably need more than one: e.g. network-manager network-manager-gnome libnm-util1 libnm-glib2 ... and modemmanager
<asac> at least
<skillman> asac: I have the network-manager_0.8~a~git.20091013t193206.deb
<asac> if you hvae all those on your broken ubuntu install (e.g. through usb stick) ... run sudo dpkg -i /path/to/debs/*.deb
<asac> skillman: yes. you need all the others i mentioned too
<skillman> ok
<skillman> just does
<asac> skillman: however, that will probably not bring the net back as you still have the bogus driver on your system
<skillman> I unistalled too
<asac> so if you remember how you installed that, you might be able to find help how to uninstall that in #ubuntu
<skillman> ok.
<asac> skillman: yeah. so hope. install all the packages i mentioned using that command
<asac> sudo dpkg -i /path/to/debs/*.deb
<skillman> ok
<skillman> got it
<asac> and hope that after restart your net comes back ;)
<asac> if it doesnt i think its easiert to install fresh
<skillman> lool.. ok. if not I just install everything back again
<asac> and next time if you want to learn stuff, break things != network ;)
<skillman> yes
<asac> everything else is probably easiert to learn :)
<skillman> lool
<asac> network is essential
<skillman> yeh, I know... but the net was allways coming down
<skillman> can you think of something
<skillman> that could be causing that?
<asac> skillman: what chipset do you have?
<asac> what are the issue? regularly network latency?
<asac> or droppage=?
<skillman> how do I see that... (yes... newb to this point)
<asac> thats almost cerainly a driver issue ...
<asac> skillman: post lspci and lsusb output to paste.ubuntu.com
<skillman> post lspci and lsusb output to paste.ubuntu.com if I only knew what this means
<skillman> lol
<skillman> I'm just so newb... I'm sorry
<asac> skillman: paste.ubuntu.com is an address
<asac> then type
<asac> lsusb
<asac> and put the output on that webpage (whcih should be self explanatory
<asac> do the same for "lspci" command
<asac> when you submit stuff there you get a link
<asac> post that link here and we can look at your output
<asac> hmm
<asac> difficult without net
<asac> lsmod | grep ath
<asac> does that yield anything?
<asac> skillman: you can also look at lspci output
<asac> maybe you there is wifi or something
<asac> in there
<asac> that should give you a name
<asac> so for me
<asac> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<asac> is one entry i get for lspci
<asac> so its a "ntel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)"
<asac> micahg: ok so where were we?
<asac> or all clear on tb3?
<skillman> ok, tks, gonna read and do
<micahg> asac: well, I think I'm clear on it, I hope to have it done by next week
<asac> micahg: take your time. on the other thing, have no feedback yet. will poke directly tomorrow
<bdrung> asac: can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/dh_xul-ext and convert the xpath commands into python code?
<bdrung> asac: and we have to discuss the package meta data (Xb-Xul-AppId and Xb-Xul-Eol)
<asac>                                                 found_duclicate = False
<asac> at least consistent ;)
<bdrung> ?
<asac> bdrung: typo ;)
<asac> bdrung: i think we should followlink ... and add the final destination to dictionary relying on unique constrained to filter out dupes
<asac> rather than omitting all install.rdf links
<asac> bdrung: what dom/xpath lib would you suggest for python?
<bdrung> asac: what do we gain from following the symlinks?
<asac> bdrung: we do it right ;)
<asac> if we dont follow them we might omit valid linkis
<asac> lnks
<asac> e.g. it could be install.rdf -> install-myvariant.rdf
<asac> which imo would work
<asac> but we would omit as of now, right?
<bdrung> asac: but then we have to depend on another package, which depends on the xul app
<asac> not sure what you mean
<asac> what links do you exactly omit?
<bdrung> asac: now i get your point.
<asac> i am not 100% sure i interpret the current code right. but it feels like we drop install.rdfs if they are links
<bdrung> asac: we want to omit links pointing to different directories
<asac> to something else
<asac> assuming that the somthing else will always be called install.rdf thats valid
<asac> yeah
<asac> so basically we assume that everything found through a linki will be found otherwise
<asac> which might not be true
<asac> simple and most safe way is really to populate a set with unique constrained with all the realpaths... we autoamtically get _all_ install.rdfs
<bdrung> asac: ok. i have added this to my todo list
<asac> great
<asac> so dom/xpath lib?
<bdrung> asac: is there such a lib?
<bdrung> asac: http://docs.python.org/library/xml.dom.minidom.html would be the included battery
<bdrung> but is this dom library sufficient?
<asac> i need a xpath lib ;)
<asac> i assumed it would also be based on dom
<asac> but could be other dom like variants
<asac> bdrung: there is no xpath in that, right?
<bdrung> no
<asac> bdrung: maybe there even is a rdf lib?
<bdrung> or yes, there is no xpath in it
<asac> we basically used xpath because there exists no good rdf lib for command line
<asac> so a real (most likelyl fully implemented) rdf lib would be preferred
<asac> would prevent us to add all paths that can exists ;)
<bdrung> http://www.google.de/search?q=python+rdf+lib&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:de:official&client=firefox-a
<bdrung> there are some results
<asac> is that in archive?
<asac> python-librdf - Python language bindings for the Redland RDF library
<asac> python-rdflib - RDF library containing an RDF triple store and RDF/XML parser/serializer
<asac> k
<asac> i will check that out. but definitly will take a bit - fighting various wars atm ;)
<bdrung> asac: yes: python-rdflib
<asac> lets hope that is more or less complete
<asac> otherwise i already see that it just doesnt understand how mozilla is doing things ;)
 * bdrung hopes it. 
<asac> there are some awful impls of rdf out there ... they basically can read what they generate ... and all other formats are off ;)
<asac> but great.
<asac> feels like we can have a win from moving to python ;)
<asac> i think evne you could write it with that ;)
<asac> for row in g.query('SELECT ?aname ?bname WHERE { ?a foaf:knows ?b . ?a foaf:name ?aname . ?b foaf:name ?bname . }',
<asac> i will check that ;)
<asac> at least getting you the right queries
<asac> what do we need?
<asac> triples: (targetapp, min, max)?
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> so a list of triples would be nice
<asac> great i will try that tomorrow
<bdrung> thanks
<bdrung> asac: other topic: package meta data collection (in function get_xul_apps)
<bdrung> we have to add Xul-AppId to all apps and Xul-Eol for all packages that have a eol
<mbana> no sun java?
<bdrung> asac: i Xul-AppId a good name?
<bdrung> s/i/is
<mbana> sun-java6-plugin:
<mbana>   Depends: sun-java6-bin (=6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed
<micahg> mbana: for what?
<mbana> firefox of course
<mbana> i'm on karmic having updated
<micahg> mbana: which version?
<mbana> from jaunty
<mbana> i shall _never_ updated again
<asac> micahg: where did you upgrade to?
<micahg> asac: ??
<mbana> from januty to karmic
<asac> micahg: sorry
<mbana> anyhow, any idea what's wrong with the plugin installation
<micahg> mbana: what version of firefox?
<mbana> default that comes with ubuunt
<mbana> just firefox
<mbana> i tihnk it's 3.5
<asac> micahg: it should just work
<micahg> asac: no java in 3.6 and up at this point
<mbana> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-GB; rv:1.9.1.7pre) Gecko/20091212 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Firefox/3.5.5
<asac> micahg: it was readded to 3.6
<asac> reed told me a few hours ago in this channel
<micahg> mbana: I still have 6.16 on kamric
<asac> not in 3.7 though
<micahg> asac: which version of 3.6, I can't get it to work in beta 5
<asac> micahg: i think he says that he cannot install that
<asac> and gets a upgrade problem
<asac> but he didnt give any info
<mbana> 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04
<asac> but that line
<asac> thats ok
<mbana> it's confused
<mbana> thinks i'm still on jaunty maybe
<micahg> mbana: that's the one I have
<micahg> mbana: what does 'dpkg -l | grep sun-java6-plugin' show?
<mbana> nil
<micahg> mbana: I have the jaunty java packages still as karmic was never updated to 6.16
<asac> thats ok
<micahg> mbana: you need to install sun-java6-plugin if you want java
<mbana> of course
<mbana> but i cna't
<micahg> mbana: but it won't work now :)
<micahg> mbana:  uninstall the rest of the java packages
<dtchen> asac: 3.5.6 from the ppa/karmic tests fine for 3.0.15 existing profile migration, 3.5.5 existing profile migration, and 3.5.6 new profile
<mbana> it refuses to install.  and complains about missing dependencies
<micahg> mbana: or grab the plugin from the jaunty repos
<dtchen> asac: also tested addon updates, works there, too
<mbana> <- confused
<micahg> mbana: download the deb from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty-updates/sun-java6-plugin
<mbana> so this is a known 'bug'?
<mbana> thanks micahg
<micahg> mbana: well, not exactly...java should have been updated for karmic, but they were talking about dropping it
<asac> i think in lucid java moves to partner archive
<mbana> out of interest, anyone have an imac?
<micahg> yep
<asac> no ;)
<mbana> i think i'll get one for the LTS release and never update again
<micahg> yep to asac, no to mbana :)
<asac> imac is inferior material ;)
<asac> oh
<asac> not sure about imac
<asac> though tabout macbooks
<asac> they have crappy broadcom chipset for wifi ;)
<asac> cheap and dirty stuff ;)
<mbana> so many things are broken on my upgrade it's frustrating.  mouse is constantly showing busy
<mbana> some apps are showing that they're arne't installed, but actually are.  c.f. open office
<mbana> not installed but is
<mbana> am i unlucky?
<asac> guess your upgrade is not completely finished
<asac> sudo apt-get update
<asac> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<asac> if that suggests to install more stuff then you are not done
<micahg> [reed]: was oji restored everywhere in 1.9.2 or just OS X?
<asac> micahg: everywhere
<asac> thats what he said today
<asac> 21:15 < asac> [reed]: sun java plugin uses old plugin api ... which afaik isnt there in 3.6+
<asac> 21:16 < [reed]> it's there in 3.6
<asac> 21:16 < asac> at least they used oij etc.
<asac> 21:16 < [reed]> we put it back
<micahg> asac: openjdk added npapi support, but only when built against xulrunner > 1.9.2
<asac> 21:16 < asac> oh ... great!
<asac> 21:16 < [reed]> still gone in 3.7
<asac> micahg: ^^
<micahg> asac: I jsut pulled up the log
<asac> > ?
<asac> i thought its not yet completely finished in openjdk
<asac> but even better then
<asac> >= ?
<micahg> asac: nope, it seems to have been added, yep, >= 1.9.2
<micahg> I tried to get it to builld, but I had some issues, I'll have to poke doko at some point to get some help with openjdk build...
<micahg> well, I wanted to test it to see how complete it was, but apparently, there are a lot of references to xulrunner-1.9 in the debian build files
<asac> micahg: dokos packages usually have everything in debian/rules directly
<asac> e.g. he generates most control stuff on the fly
<micahg> well, it was like 3AM when I looked at it, so maybe if I look earlier in the evening it'll be easier
<asac> or rather during debian/rules clean
<asac> i think
<nigel_nb> need a little help with triaging a bug filed against firefox
<asac> bdrung: committed stuff for you
<micahg> jdstrand: apparently there are some files missing in firefox-3.7 and the daily build failed
<BUGabundo_work> oias
<fta> BUGabundo_work, file a bug :)
<fta> i should welcome you like that everyday :)
 * BUGabundo_work files fta up to his ears
<BUGabundo_work> :p
<fta> asac, d'oh! chromium-browser (4.0.272.0~svn20091215r34555 -> 4.0.272.0~svn20091216r34708) [95.20MB (+12348kB, +12.97%)]
<asac> ouch
<asac> thats really incredible
<BUGabundo_work> fta: some one mess up ? lol
<BUGabundo_work> or are they including debug stuff in there
<fta>  /data/bot/upstream/chromium-browser.svn/src/chrome/tools/test/reference_build/chrome_linux/*
<fta> one more thing to drop
<BUGabundo_work> yep
<BUGabundo_work> tests
<fta> tests i need to keep, but not reference_build
<fta> well, i should keep our builds instead
<fta> fixed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/342796/
<micahg> fta: on the first bzr commit after a release, do I need a separate commit for the new snapsnot and the change
<fta> micahg, it's always nice(r) to isolate the commit with just the version bump so it gives us a marker in the timeline
<micahg> so, it should be a new changelog entry with nothing in it?
<micahg> fta: ^^
<fta> yep, just d/changelog
<fta> oh, you mean the .head wrt the dailies?
<micahg> fta: yep
<fta> well, even so, yes
<micahg> fta: xul191 is fixed
<fta> d'oh, this time, not a netsplit, but my weekly disconnection :P
<BUGabundo_work> ehe
<fta> chrome is now #3 thanks to the linux & mac betas, safari is now #4
<moted> Interesting.  After yesterdays daily update it seems as if the latest java plugin no longer works with Namorka.  Works fine in Shritoko and Minefield for me.
<micahg> moted: you sure it's after yesterday?
<micahg> it doesn't work for me in 3.6 beta 5
<moted> yesterday it worked fine
<moted> I updated this morning
<moted> [UPGRADE] firefox-3.6 3.6~b6~hg20091213r33358+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~karmic -> 3.6~b6~hg20091216r33380+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~karmic
<micahg> moted: what version of 3.6 did you have before?
<micahg> moted: idk
<micahg> moted: there will be a working version in lucid :)
<moted> :)
<moted> I just wanted to throw it out there
<moted> Whenever you use daily builds your mileage may vary
<micahg> yep
<micahg> I just don't know why it would've worked before
<moted> It literally worked until yesterday.
<moted> I did however turn off the plugin compatibility options
<micahg> moted: which version of the java plugin do you have?
<moted> Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_15
<micahg> and is it from the repos or did you manually install it?
<moted> pretty sure It's from a PPA
<micahg> moted: ah
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> mid conversaion here
<BUGabundo> but are we talking of java plugin?
<BUGabundo> and PPA FF?
<BUGabundo> only 3.5.x works
<BUGabundo> .6 and .7 don't
<moted> roger that
<BUGabundo> I confirmed that yesterday with asac and [reed]
<moted> I was just noting that until yesterdays build 3.6.x worked
<moted> and 3.7.x seems to still work
<BUGabundo> not to me
<BUGabundo> won't even show
<moted> yeah, you have to disable the compatibility check
<fta> kenvandine, strange, gwibber stopped showing new dents 5 hours ago, yet, i still get the notifications
<fta> i guess i should just kill it
<BUGabundo> or close it
<BUGabundo> and reopen
<BUGabundo> its what I do
<BUGabundo> I've run it in debug
<BUGabundo> and found no common reason for it to die
<BUGabundo> it can die after 10 mins
<BUGabundo> or 5 h
<BUGabundo> with no apperent reason
<BUGabundo> well I see one, but not very easy to test...
<BUGabundo> twitter api limit
<BUGabundo> but I don't think fta uses twitter
<BUGabundo> but I could be wrong
<fta> nope, just identica, or whatever its new name is
<BUGabundo> identica is the server
<BUGabundo> statusnet is the code
<fta> no update in 18 days.. hm
<fta> dead trunk?
<BUGabundo> ehe
<micahg> BUGabundo: I'll get a Java plugin working on > 3.6 sometime this cycle
<BUGabundo> "sometimes"
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> micahg: you running lucid?
<micahg> BUGabundo: not yet
<BUGabundo> aint it a bit to soon for you ?
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> ehe
<micahg> BUGabundo: I have a PPA, I can push for any release :)
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> you control the world
<BUGabundo> you run unstable ahah
<fta> i'll need a working java + certs pretty soon to declare my taxes
<BUGabundo> no more releases... just rolling distro
<BUGabundo> fta: +1
<BUGabundo> I forgot about that
<BUGabundo> ahah
<micahg> fta: you just need to get openjdk to compile against xul-1.9.2-dev
<BUGabundo> I use sun java
<micahg> if you need it sooner than I can do it
<micahg> BUGabundo: you're out of luck than :)
<BUGabundo> only one that runs ok with android sdk
<BUGabundo> micahg: why?
<micahg> BUGabundo: unless Sun is going to migrate from oji to npapi
<BUGabundo> ?
<micahg> the plugin architecture changed in 3.6 for most platforms AFAICT
<micahg> for sure in 3.7, but I can't find anything to the contrary in 3.6
<fta> seems i have both gcj and sun java 5, so it worked last year with one of those as i don't use java for anything else
<micahg> fta: it was removed in april 2009
<fta> http://identi.ca/notice/16868474
<BUGabundo> eeh
<fta> BUGabundo, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-popcon-20091216.png
 * BUGabundo checks
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> chrome dropped after beta came out
<BUGabundo> but put togheter is more the chromium
<fta> yep, 25k vs 26k
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> stupid users
<BUGabundo> I guess google brand still accounts for  a lot
<fta> indeed. i don't mind, it's not yet a million in a week ;)
<fta> we should compare again when it's in a release
<BUGabundo> fta: you are so right
<BUGabundo> darn funny
<BUGabundo> "latent sexual feelings"
<BUGabundo> ahaha
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-17
<asac> fta: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36885088/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.chromium-browser_4.0.272.0~svn20091215r34555-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz :(
<asac> fta: oh ... do you plan to uploda gyp to archive?
<asac> we need it in order to use porter machines
<asac> (can only install whats in the rachive)
<asac> thanks for considering :)
<asac> and and ... enable verbose CC on armel too for now ;)
<micahg> asac: looks like we get at least 1 more month with FF3
<micahg> support till end of Jan 2010
<coppro> No Tunderbird 3.0 stable PPA or backport yet?
<micahg> coppro: closest thing is my beta PPA
<micahg> coppro: it's the release version but unbranded
<coppro> ok, thanks
<Turl> fta: ping
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<fta> one french guy compared browsers on windows: http://www.n1fo.fr/2009/12/benchmark-navigateurs-internet-1ere-partie-sous-windows-le-16-decembre/
<fta> BUGabundo_work, ^^
<asac> french guys shouldnt publish french content anymore ...
<asac> there is already enough french stuff out there
<asac> native content just means duplication of efforts and encourages stealing ;)
<asac> recently i tried to read a book in german ... that was a translated book ... i couldnt read it anymore after two pages
<asac> so many things were odd and i saw that it would have been nice untranslated
<asac> never felt that way before
<asac> so i assume it must have been a very bad translation
<asac> (though it was from grisham)
<asac> (though it was from grisham
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> go watch anotehr TBBT episode
<BUGabundo_work> 1st time ch beats Safari
<BUGabundo_work> eh
<fta> asac, seems that guy tested that by himself, it's not a translation, and he promises to test on ubuntu in a few days
<BUGabundo_work> ba bye Flash evil cookies rm -rf .macromedia/Flash_Player/
<fta> buy otherwise, i agree, native is better than translated. that's why i'd like to understand as many langs as possible :P
<BUGabundo_work> asac: [reed] did Firefox "fixed" that bug where emptying Browser cookies would not remove the Flash ones?
<fta> asac, i see it failed on arm, strange, it worked everywhere else. was it a copy or did you tweak it?
<fta> d'oh! http://paste.ubuntu.com/343502/
<fta>  13:12:38 up 7 days, 20:51,  5 users,  load average: 14.70, 11.13, 8.13
<fta> oh my
<fta> it's putting my quad core 3GHz on its knees for more than 30 min, clearly not acceptable
<fta> 50 min to link 4 binaries :P
<asac> fta: copy
<asac> fta: you can actually testbuild for arm locally
<fta> can?
<fta> can I?
<asac> qemu-arm-static
<asac> its a package that allows you to setup an arm chroot
<asac> there you can do everything ... build, start apps etc
<asac> speed should be between native and cross-compile
<asac> but is not that bad i was told
<asac> i will check that out too ;)
<asac> according to ogra that package is really trivial to use
<asac> /usr/bin/qemu-arm-static
<asac> /usr/bin/build-arm-chroot
<asac> those are the binaries
<asac>  /usr/bin/build-arm-chroot
<asac> I: usage: [OPTION]... <suite> <target> [<mirror> [<script>]]
<asac> I: Try `debootstrap --help' for more information.
<asac> E: You must specify a suite and a target.
<asac> asac@hector:/srv/chroots$ sudo build-arm-chroot lucid lucid1
<asac> I: Retrieving Release
<asac> I: Retrieving Packages
<asac> I: Validating Packages
<asac> I: Resolving dependencies of required packages...
<asac> I: Resolving dependencies of base packages...
<asac> I: Checking component main on http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports...
<asac> cool. so works oob indeed
<asac> lets see how well it works after its done ;)
<asac> ok starting over with sudo build-arm-chroot lucid lucid-arm1
<asac> ;)
<fta> doing another test build with no more than one ld at a time, with make
<asac> k
<asac> fta: is it committed?
<asac> i would try this qemu spin then ;)
<fta> not yet
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343555/
<fta> oops
<fta> bad patch
<asac> will we get a new gyp too?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343557/
<fta> yes, it's already in the ppa
<asac> fta: too bad to keep scons working and just a flip/switch?
<asac> at least until we are sure make is good?
<fta> that's why i didn't commit it yet, i want to verify that it works
<asac> hmm
<fta> it will work for you too, don't worry
 * asac installs build-deps in chroot
<asac> kk
<asac> ;)
<asac> we need to get gyp in the archive. are there any license issues with that?
<asac> or binaries in source etc.?
<fta> nope, just python, 1 license, should be easy
<fta> for once ;)
<asac> bug 494667
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494667 in squashfs "[armel] non-ISO-C misaligned pointer punning causes slowness and SIGILLs" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494667
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343593/ \o/
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture armel
<asac> crazy stuff
<asac> hot stuff ;)
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: thats on mx x86 system ... just setup a chroot with build-arm-chroot
<asac> done
<asac> works as expected
<asac> a few syscalls are not emulated as i seems, but didnt get any issues yet
<asac> even lzma is unpacking :)
<fta> hm, make[1]: warning: -jN forced in submake: disabling jobserver mode.
<asac> and python is indeed running at almost full hostspeed
<asac>  7588 asac      20   0  137m  18m 2492 R  100  0.9   1:34.05 python
<fta> who's using google talk here? in pidgin?
<fta> BUGabundo_work, ^^ ?
<BUGabundo_work> not at this moment
<BUGabundo_work> why ?
<fta> nm, i figured it out
<asac> fta: folks are moving to empathy ... which also supports various talk stuff
<fta> i just used what is by default in karmic..
<asac> empathy is default in karmic ;)
<asac> we dumped pidgin afaik
<fta> i mean, the thing in indicator-applet
<asac> right. ... both: pidgin and empathy support that indicator
<asac> so it just shows what you have installed (probably from old times)
<fta> hm i jsut have evo, gwibber and pidgin in there
<asac> "Generating bindings ..." -> works :)
<asac> fta: yeah. its a recommends of ubuntu-desktop
<asac> guess you didnt get it since you have an old install
<asac> Generating binding from /var/builddir/asac/builds/chromium-browser-4.0.272.0~svn20091216r34708/build-tree/src/third_party/WebKit/WebCore/plugins/MimeType.idl
<asac> is it more or less ok that one binding is about 1s ?
<asac> well. .. probably between 0.5 and 1s
 * asac waits for a .o being produced before dorpping out for housekeeping
<fta> asac, did anything happened wrt the action item to put chromium into the archives?
<fta> -ed
<fta> good, 1 link at a time is better, ~1min per binary on my box
<asac> fta: well. one thing i wanted to have was a working arm version ;)
<asac> we could do that in parallel ... maybe the beta build? do you have a branch where we could do licensing improvements on it for upload?
<fta> the upsteam bug move a bit since the beta
<fta> which is ~1 month old now
<asac> didnt they push something new to the beta yet?
<asac> like an update?
<asac> i would think we should push the beta with just i386 and amd64 and once arm is fixed on trunk we can upload that too
<asac> and hope for another beta before rlease
<asac> would be kind of the _perfect_ scenario for me ;)
<jcastro> they pushed a beta yesterday iirc
<asac> cool
<fta> ok, 30 min to build everything, vs 50 min just to link binaries 4 by 4
<asac> 30 min?
<asac> :(
<fta> that's good, it was nearly 2h in my previous attempt
<asac> are you sure that its all ok now?
<asac> feels a bit like a big chunk wasnt built at all ;)
<asac> i mean ... its not like most energy was spend on scons before
<fta> i'm letting it run
<asac> that would be really really good and bad for scons ;)
<asac> i see the rampup time .. but then it shouldnt do much
<fta> upstream wiki reads: "Scons Tricks: Avoid Scons entirely"
<fta> and in the build instructions: "Make too fast? Wanna go slower? See LinuxSconsBuild for how to use the old Scons build."
<asac> lol
<asac> cool
<asac> so if your build succeeds, please commit
<asac> i want to abort this build and test ;)
<fta> 1234     19179 99.6  9.3 394348 379504 pts/2   R+   16:29   3:22 lzma -9c
<fta> -9, there are crazy, it's useless, -7 is enough
<fta> i wonder if there's a way to trick it
<asac> *I* wonder if anyone actually tested usb-creator-gtk ;)
<fta> i used something like this to install unr on my netbook
<asac> yes
<asac> but current state is nasty
<asac> doesnt go well with udev for usb i guess
<BUGabundo_work> asac: i've filed 3 bugs on lucid
<BUGabundo_work> its broken even in karmic
<BUGabundo_work> :(
<asac> yes i am using karmic ;)
<asac> thats why i asked
<BUGabundo_work> keeps failing to see the device
<BUGabundo_work> or ask to format, and wont work *after* u format it
<BUGabundo_work> bahh
<BUGabundo_work> its as if it broke around release
<asac> yes. usb device handling is really broken
<asac> now it works, but took me 5 attemps
<BUGabundo_work> i used to use it before beta
<BUGabundo_work> and it was ok
<BUGabundo_work> lucid seems a bit better
<asac> i used it in < karmic and it was ok ;)
<BUGabundo_work> but still depends on PC or pen
<BUGabundo_work> yeah jaunty was nice
<asac> if i remember i will poke whoever does that ;)
<fta> not sure i used that tool, it was a pygtk wrapper around dd
<asac> i think its evand
<fta> full build was ok for me on x64, wondering if i commit now
<fta> dailies in 10 min
<asac> fta: thought we are doing those at 4am now?
<fta> not ucd
<asac> ucd are the builds that take most time ;)
<fta> hopefully less now
<fta> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-lint-maint@lists.debian.org/msg10217.html  i wonder if it is still true
<fta> committed
<asac> ok lets hope this flies then ;)
<asac> aborted
<asac> starting over
<asac> 389.
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<asac> fta: no new enough gyp
<asac> :(
<asac> darn ;)
<fta> eh?
<fta> gyp (>= 0.1~svn769),
<fta> 0.1~svn769-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<fta> wfm
<fta> if you have 767, i told you yesterday it wasn't good enough
<asac> hmm
<asac> let me copy
<asac> ok copied
<fta> where? in your chroot or the ppa?
<fta> don't use the patch i gave you, use the branch
<fta> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg (0.5+svn20091210r34297+34315+34632 -> 0.5+svn20091210r34297+34315+34829) [3.23MB (+0kB, +0.00%)]
<fta> as expected, i have to rebuild because they touched build/ which is not ffmpeg related :(
<asac> fta: copied to native ppa
<asac> and waited till it was there
<fta> http://identi.ca/notice/16919995
<asac> interesting
<micahg> asac: what's our policy for FF extension suppport?
<asac> TBD
<asac> according to new support model spec
<asac> we try to go to a more slink approach
<asac> e.g. only extensions that are essential ... or have native components (e.g. benefit from our multi-archs)
<micahg> asac: what do I do with a bug now where the user has installed from amo but we package an older version?
<asac> user install wins over global install
<asac> so its not a bug of our version if he sees it
<asac> wishlist bugs are probably wont fix for extensions that have no natie component
<asac> native component
<micahg> asac: I know, but do we just point the user to amo or reassign to our package or both?
<asac> micahg: point user to amo and reassign to our package as wont fix
<asac> yes
<asac> i dont know where folks are supposed to file bugs
<asac> i think there is no single way of filing bugs
<asac> some extensions probably dont even have a contact ;)
<micahg> asac: right
<asac> [reed] can find out more about amo policy and requirements and escalation paths
<asac> or knows it right away (as usual)
<micahg> ooh, they have an actual bug tracker for torbutton :)
<asac> haha
<fta> Empathy, no protocol installed, you have to 1st install a backend for each protocol
<fta> wtf?
<asac> maybe
<asac> did you disable automatic recommends?
<asac> maybe thats the prob
<fta> did i install am empty shell? :)
<asac> arent there even basic selection of protocols ?
<fta> nothing
<asac> Recommends: telepathy-gabble, telepathy-salut, telepathy-haze, telepathy-butterfly, gvfs-backends
<asac> not that i would know what is in there ;)
<asac> except for gabble which afaik is a protocol/service
<fta> i just have gvfs-backends
<asac> lol
<asac> empathy-megaphone-applet
<asac> empathy-megaphone-applet - High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy (megaphone applet)
<asac> telepathy-gnome ?
<asac> maybe that?
<fta> telepathy-haze
<asac> hmm thats i nuniverse
<asac> ok
<asac> so you found it ;)
<asac> hmmm ... seeing a bunch of gcc <defunct> popping up
<asac> while building
<asac> they go away
<asac> but still i can see them from time to time in top
<fta> does it look faster?
<asac> it feels faster
<asac> maybe scons took 0.25s for each .o
<fta> let's hope there's no arm specific death trap
<asac> fta: hmm ... is out/Release/obj.target/webcore_bindings/third_party/WebKit/WebCore/bindings/v8/DerivedSourcesAllInOne.o the first file to biuld?
<asac> i only had RULE output before ... though that was .o production
<asac> but seems like it just started now
<fta> uhh
<asac> good. so i think the make doesnt make a big difference ;)
<asac> the first that .o took like a minute to build
<fta> pastebinit broken
<fta> the new paste.ubuntu.com needs openid :P
<micahg> asac: I just want to verify that bug 367827 is either a won't fix or needs to be reassigned
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367827 in firefox-3.5 "Raise Firefox update-alternative priority for x-www-browser in order to overrule Epiphany" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367827
<fta> asac, the builders are much slower than my serv :P "1 hour, 43 minutes" still building what took me only 30min
<asac> well. the testsuite is really slow on its own
<asac> i mean ... i dont think you can get down to 30 minutes ;) .... maybe do another clean build and see if its really just 30 ;)
<fta> asac, the build part only
<asac> k
<fta> asac, you seem doubtful
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/build.png
<fta> less than 35 min in that run, but i'm also doing something else on that box
<fta> that includes setting up the chroot, unpackaging, etc
<fta> dpkg-buildpackage: full upload (original source is included)
<fta> done
<fta> that's 59min total
<fta> including lintian
<fta> asac, i see, the builders are all stuck on ld. not enough memory then, even just one link at a time
<fta> nothing i can do
<fta> maybe use gold on karmic/lucid
<fta> not sure about the status of gold on arm
<bdrung_> asac: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/dh_xul-ext ?
<and`> asac: hey, how do you manage multiple alias with mutt? e.g your Ubuntu mail, your Debian mail etc, all in one account?
<and`> I hope there is a way to do it without having to set up multiple single accounts
<fta> multiple from addresses? or just recognize your multiple emails as you?
<fta> for the 1st, i set "my_hdr From: foo bar <foo@bar>" as default, and i use send-hook to change it + hostname based on the recipients of my message
<fta> for the 2nd, i have a giant reqex in "alternates" matching all my emails
<fta> and`, ^^
<and`> fta: like recognizing my multiple mail aliases
<and`> of course they aren't real mailboxes
<and`> but just aliases
<fta> aliases for recipients?
<fta> i have hundreds
<and`> nono, my personal aliases, I mean my Debian mail, my Ubuntu mail etc
<and`> was having a look at the alternates option
<fta> alternates is just to identify the email as from you / to you / Cc you in the index pane
<and`> ah damn, so that's not what I really want
<and`> I just want to be able to send mail from my mail aliases
<fta> send-hook is what you need to automatically change the from depending on who you're writing to
<fta> then it's send-hook
<and`> send-hook should be the answer then
<and`> need to read some docs
<and`> about how to set it up properly
<fta> and`, http://paste.ubuntu.com/343675/  something like this
<fta> setting hostname changes the message-id too
<fta> you can set as many send-hooks as you want, i have ~30 for mailing lists, work, etc
<and`> fta: thanks for the examples, one question, if I want to use one of my mails to send a mail to friend or to anyone else which is not into the send-hook table, it won't work?
<fta> default is first, so the last to match will be used
<and`> ok, great, thanks for the hints
<and`> ok, great, thanks for the hints --> setting up now :)
<fta> i use "set edit_hdrs" so i can change the from whenever i want while i write the email
<and`> sweet, that's what I was searching for
<fta> the hooks are really handy, especially with a dozen of emails
<fta> i've use mutt since 1996 as my unique mailer, up to earlier this year (i moved to evolution)
<and`> why such change?
<and`> fta: ^^
<fta> work mostly, where everyone uses outlook, mutt breaks the crazy "inline" style
<fta> evo has an inline style
<fta> a lot of people i'm working with don't understand the default quoted style
<and`> ah, you are unlucky then : /
<fta> and they are lost when i answer in the text and drop the unneeded parts
<and`> explain them how it works, it's not that hard :)
<fta> i work for a multinational company
<fta> so the short answer is: no way
<and`> you could use both evo and mutt
<and`> one at work, other at home
<fta> i kind of like evo now
<fta> i had to patch a few things but it's mostly ok now
<fta> i just miss a way to have the contacts & agenda synced
<fta> and gnome 602612
<ubottu> Gnome bug 602612 in Mailer "Reply to As.. (Quoted / Inline) from the menu" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=602612
<and`> fta: since I'm registered with my main address on quite all mailings lists
<and`> I set edit_hdrs
<and`> and it did the work
<and`> e.g I manually changed the From address
<and`> and it sent me the mail using my alias
<and`> fta: thanks for the right hint :)
<micahg> fta: can you make the mozilla team an admin for the prism project?
<fta> micahg, done
<micahg> fta: thanks
<fta> asac, just changed lzma for the debs from -9 to -7, it now just takes a few sec for the huge -dbg
<fta> asac, and i hooked up some perf lines in the logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343687/
<asac> fta: good. also i pushed todays daily to the ppa again ;)
<asac> after not seeing much progress on this qemu thing ;)=
<asac> would be interesting to see how well it performs on your sys with lots of mem etc.
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/nss3.12.3/+build/1402803
 * asac off watching movie
<fta>   9013262824292842194 "Chromium requires Windows Vista or Windo..." el,gu,zh-TW,sw,ca,am and 45 more
<fta> lol
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=28291  patches for the license bug
<fta> tiny
<micahg> fta: do you see any problems renaming the prism branch prism.head?
<fta> none, but i need to update the bot
<fta> not today, i'm off
<micahg> fta: ok, let me know when a good time is
<micahg> fta: I also wanted to bind it to the trunk development series in LP, that's why I asked for the team to be admins
<micahg> bbiab
<fta> asac, more than a few sec actually, http://paste.ubuntu.com/343704/  (that's the -dbg deb)
<fta> micahg, http://www.workswithu.com/2009/12/15/pushing-prism-on-ubuntu/
<fta> now i'm really off
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-18
<[reed]> [17:40:36] <asac> [10:32:30] [reed] can find out more about amo policy and requirements and escalation paths
<[reed]> what do you want to know
<micahg> [reed]: I was wondering what to do with bugs we get for extensions on amo
<micahg> [reed]: also, was oji added back to 1.9.2 on anything but OS X?
<[reed]> report them to the author unless they are security bugs, in which they go to AMO
<[reed]> that's a good question
<[reed]> maybe just OS X :(
<[reed]> let me ask
<micahg> [reed]: all I could find was mozilla bug 517355
 * micahg kicks ubottu
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 517355 in Plug-ins "Restore OJI, Liveconnect and the JEP on the 1.9.2 branch on OS X" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=517355
<mac_v> how do i transfer my chrome settings to a new install?
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<BUGabundo_work> wb asac
<asac> hi
<asac> i am on vac ;)
<asac> and bad connection too
<BUGabundo_work> ahhh
<BUGabundo_work> enjoy then
<asac> bbl
<fta> i'm on vac tonight
<asac> bug 453682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453682 in linux-mvl-dove "late resume failure on dove" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453682
<asac> bug 431963
<asac> bug 431963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431963 in linux-fsl-imx51 "io/fs errors when launching gdm on imx51 with sata" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431963
<asac> bug 488267
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488267 in ffmpeg "ffmpeg should be built with -marm for lucid on armel" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488267
<fta> hm
<micahg> fta: just saw the reject for prism, just I just bump the ubuntu version and push another revision up?
<micahg> asac: TB31 might ship before Lucid :( https://wiki.mozilla.org/Thunderbird:Thunderbird3.1
<asac> step by step ;)
<micahg> asac: regarding bug 367827, are we going to get into an alternative priority war, or should I just reassign to the preferred applications app which should have set this for the user
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367827 in firefox-3.5 "Raise Firefox update-alternative priority for x-www-browser in order to overrule Epiphany" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367827
<asac> jdstrand: done with ff
<asac> micahg: the idea was to have default installed apps with lower prio
<asac> than the ones users install later
<asac> the background is that we think that installing an app explicitly means that the user most likely wants t use that
<asac> and he can go back by uninstalling
<asac> makes sense?
<micahg> yep. but what about the bug?  shouldn't prefered applications show the default?
<asac> the x-www-browser alternative is independent from gnome preferred apps
<asac> its legacy
<asac> baiscally users shouldnt use it
<asac> and apps should be migrated away
<asac> to xdg-open or something
<asac> at some point we should make a project to get rid of it entirely ;)
<asac> but that will give push back from bunch of hard core alternatives addicts ;)
<micahg> asac: ok, so I should assign to Thunderbird then and check with upstream about changing how it works (or if it's fixed in TB3)
<asac> micahg: tbird opens the preferred app from gnome if -gnome-support is installe
<asac> d
<micahg> ok, so I should ask if that's installed then
<asac> or do we ship x-www-browser as a pref somewhere in package?
<asac> we should then ship xdg-open instead i guess
<asac> yeah
<micahg> ok, I'll assign this to TB then, if gnome-support is installed, then I'll check for a pref somewhere
<jdstrand> asac: ack
<fta> asac, wget -qO- https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1403991/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.chromium-browser_4.0.276.0~svn20091218r34953-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz | zgrep ^PERF
<micahg> seems like I messed up on the changelog entries for the translation fixes :)
<micahg> I'll go close them manually...
<micahg> asac: do you still want to do the slovak .desktop translation in karmic?
<mac_v> anyone know how i can transfer chrome user data to a new install?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-19
<BUGabundo> ola
<fta> quiet
<BUGabundo> STAU ?
<fta> trying to find out how badly my primary hd is fragmented after so many years
<fta> still ext2
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> I bet 11% MAX
<BUGabundo> tune2fs -O something
<BUGabundo> will do it
<BUGabundo> and fsck -vf*D* /dev/sda1
<BUGabundo> for dir organisarion
<BUGabundo> and you are done fta
<fta> BUGabundo, trying fidefrag, it just try to degrag by doing copies, but just after a few files, it seems to work
<fta> -try+tries
<fta> it puts my desktop on its knees so i stopped it and will retry during the night
<BUGabundo> eheh I bet fta
<BUGabundo> IO is a killer
<fta> for as far i can remember, linux has always been bad at doing lots of i/o, compared to other u*xes
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> tip: sudo ionice -c3 --pid
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-20
<BUGabundo> olá
<fta> lo
<fta> BUGabundo, defrag my *s
<fta> :(
<BUGabundo> still running ?
<fta> BUGabundo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8530654&postcount=99
<BUGabundo> fta: tip: lsof :D
<fta> what for?
<BUGabundo> to know what the program is picking up
<BUGabundo> fta: do you know N2N ?
<BUGabundo> I fall in love with it last night
<fta> i know lsof pretty well, i don't understand why it should help me here
<fta> no idea what N2N is
<BUGabundo> you would know where pydefrag was moving your files
<BUGabundo> or better, WHICH
<BUGabundo> n2n is another subject
<BUGabundo> p2p network layer VPN
<fta> i know that, i even read the sources since
<BUGabundo> fta: n2n or lsof?
<BUGabundo> two subjects, pleanty of cofusion :D
<fta> it's useless, it's just doing copies as i said yesterday, to by trying to unfrag some files, it frags the spaces around, leading to an even worse situation
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<BUGabundo> it does not know where continues free space is
<fta> no, it just knows how many parts a given file has, and tries to do better by copying it
<BUGabundo> fta: would you mind installing n2n and do me a portscan on my interface?
<fta> which becomes impossible once the free space is heavily fragmented
<BUGabundo> better method: move them to external disc, move back in
<BUGabundo> WIN
<fta> that's what i'm doing right now, but i have too many data, not enough free space
<BUGabundo> buy a new 2TB disk
<BUGabundo> that's what I do, when I go bellow 80% free spac
<BUGabundo> got a 1.5 T a few months, gonna get a new 2T early next month
<fta> too expensive, i bought a new 1TB recently, but i left it at work :(
<BUGabundo> I think I have 500G around but its giving me trouble starting up
<BUGabundo> so I can't trust it
<BUGabundo> 2T expensive?
<BUGabundo> 100€
<BUGabundo> 1,5T 80€
<BUGabundo> 1T 50€
<fta> but 1T, 2T, 10T, not much of a difference for me, once full, i end up fighting with the last 5G left :(
<BUGabundo> buy a new one before thar
<BUGabundo> or use dedup
<BUGabundo> or dump old unneaded stuff
<fta> i'm dumping my chroots, should free me a disk
<fta> i need to check if i won't trash bzr branches that are not on lp
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> backup those
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> where? i don't have enough free space
<BUGabundo> I was jk fta
<fta> lots of scripts in there too
<fta> repack-from-debian, hmm
<BUGabundo> time to do a spring cleaning
<BUGabundo> fslint and kleaner are great tools for that
<fta> don't know those. i often use baobab
<BUGabundo> baahhh
<BUGabundo> that's just gui to help find trash
<BUGabundo> want to *really* clean stuff
<BUGabundo> try those
<fta> yep
<BUGabundo> obviuosly IO heavy
<BUGabundo> my 1,5T backup disk takes like 4h to complete kleaner
<fta> BUGabundo, did you see my dent about the ubuntuforums?
<fta> can you reproduce
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> haven't tried it yet
<micahg> fta: I wanted to ask you about the failure on ff37
<fta> ?
<micahg> fta: the patch that failed is in a block that checks for MOZ_UPDATER, which should be false since we use --disable-updater
<micahg> so the patch seems useless
<fta> which patch?
<micahg> ubuntu_no_updates
<fta> we often try to do clean patches, even for stuff we don't use
<fta> oh, ubuntu_* so it's not something we plan to upstream
<micahg> fta: patch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/ubuntu_no_app_updates.patch
<micahg> fta: code: line 400: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/annotate/fd1c53ab97d9/browser/components/preferences/advanced.js
<micahg> line 401 actually
<fta> it was needed at some point
<fta> the ifdef is more recent than the patch
<fta> should be safe to drop it, but it's not my patch, asac should confirm
<micahg> asac: ^^^^^
<WHK> hola
<WHK> alguien habla español?
<BUGabundo> n
<BUGabundo> so pt
<WHK> ?
<fta> micahg, did you get emails from my bot in the last 2 days?
<micahg> fta: yes
<fta> hm
<micahg> fta: why?
<fta> oh, it was hidden, sorry
<micahg> fta: can you respin prism tomorrow?
<fta> i patched the bot to be able to do multiple channels for chromium, but i thought i broke something in the process, apparently i didn't
<BUGabundo> fta: I wish that too :(
<fta> micahg, why? a respin with no change at all?
<fta> BUGabundo, ?
<BUGabundo> PPA bisec
<micahg> fta: there was a version conflict when I fixed the bustage
<BUGabundo> or better , a way to choose packges
<micahg> apparently, my version in bzr was less than the bots
<fta> BUGabundo, it was a subliminal call for volunteers ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<fta> should be trivial for pythoneers knowing the lp api
<BUGabundo> but do PPA now let you access older debs?
<BUGabundo> like you can do in archive, if you have several releases
<fta> micahg, shouldn't be a problem for the bot
<BUGabundo> and just add /RELEASE in front of the install command ?
<fta> BUGabundo, yes, something like 30 days
<BUGabundo> oh nice!!!
<BUGabundo> is there a CLI command for it?
<BUGabundo> cause downgrading NM sucks
<fta> no
<fta> that what i'm asking in the dent, cli or gui, i don't mind
<fta> +'s
<micahg> fta: you fwd'd me the email: prism_1.0b2+svn20091215r57886-0ubuntu1~umd1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 1.0b2+svn20091215r57886-0ubuntu1~umd1 <= 1.0b2+svn20091215r57886-0ubuntu2~umd1
 * micahg forgot, do I have to bump the version in bzr?
<fta> let me check what the bot said about that
<fta> damn, i dropped that email
<fta> compare 1.0~b2+svn20090813r49078-0ubuntu1 (karmic) and 1.0b2+svn20091203r57206-0ubuntu1
<fta> micahg, it's 1.0~b2 vs 1.0b2
<fta> 1.0~b2 << 1.0b2
<fta> so either you go back to 1.0b2 or you change ~ with +
<fta> the mozclient conf should be updated too
<fta> micahg, oh, a good opportunity for you to something new, move from /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/prism.mk to in package debian/mozclient like the other packages (ff, xul, tb)
<fta> +try
<micahg> fta: it should be 1.0~b2 to be consistent with the rest of the packages we do
<fta> too late
<micahg> I guess I have to modify the DEBIAN_VERSION in /debian/rules
<micahg> fta: we can just delete the new one and upload the older one once I fix the rules script
<fta> it's either + or use an epoch (even uglier)
<fta> imho, it should be +, as prism upstream bump just before release, unlike moz
<micahg> fta: should I file a bug against prism for the mozclient change?
<fta> not needed, if you plan to do it yourself ;)
<fta> it's not very difficult, you have plenty of examples available
<micahg> fta: ok, so we can do 1.0+b2 and then 1.0.0 for release
<fta> yes
<fta> bzr log -p -r 386 in xul 1.9.1
 * micahg has a lot to do :)
<fta> as you want, the only alternative to fix the problem is to update m-d
<fta> and do backports :(
<micahg> fta: which problem?
<fta> the version, the tarballs are created by mozclient in m-d
<micahg> oh
<micahg> I see, so I need to fix the version in prism to match the tarball
<micahg> and eventually fix m-dev so it doesn't happen anymore
<fta> yes
<micahg> ok
<fta> so workaround, go back to 1.0b2, and fix, update mozclient
<micahg> ok, I'll fix the version right now, maybe mozclient later in the week
<micahg> fta: it seems like the changelog wasn't the issue, but that fact that it was ubuntu1 vs ubuntu2
<micahg> for some reason the bot had ubuntu2 as the last upload for prism
<micahg> so, since there was no new upstream but bzr changes, it respun with the version I had in bzr which was ubuntu1
<fta> hmm, always u2~umd1.. https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=prism&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=lucid
<micahg> fta: idk why
<micahg> fta: is there a way for you to push up to u3 until the next upstream release?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-20
<fta> is the rhythmbox indicator gone in natty??
<fta> oh, it's bug 691556
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691556 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[natty] rhythmbox doesn't appear in indicator-sound menu anymore (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691556
<fta> dpm, hi, chromium (daily) is usable in Basque and Galician now \o/
<fta> dpm, i should probably blog myself about all this...
<dpm> fta, oh, these are truly awesome news!
<dpm> fta, yeah, have you been thinking about starting a blog? :)
<fta> dpm, yep, just need to select one, and start writing
<dpm> cool ;)
<fta> wordpress? google?
<fta> i really have no idea
<dpm> WP
<dpm> (IMHO)
<fta> dpm, did you read what i said to Tony?
<dpm> fta, I did, but judging by his last comment, I think he won't be replying until January
<fta> dpm, i meant, the part where i said that i will only land new langs with enough coverage in stable releases
<fta> maybe that will encourage translators to speed up :)
<dpm> fta, right. Sure, but we'd need to document this (i.e. what's enough coverage, 80%?) somewhere
<fta> dpm, yep, i'm not yet sure how to judge that, most probably per template
<fta> dpm, \o/ formatted comments: https://translations.qastaging.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/generated-resources/sr/+translate?batch=2
<dpm> fta, ah, great, it looks so much nicer now :)
<fta> jcastro, you're triaging the unity bugs? ;)
<jcastro> heh
<fta> jcastro, i filled two this morning, but i'm afraid it's still far from usable for me
<fta> but i keep trying.. each time i reboot on a new kernel
<jcastro> fta: it's coming along, I am happy with how far it is along in alpha
<jcastro> the launcher part and performance is already better than what was in 10.10
<fta> sure, on my netbook, it was really too slow
<fta> but here, i see giant launchers, and not much else. feature wise, there still a huge gap to fill up
<fta> well, for my use case anyway
<jcastro> yeah the dash thing isn't connected up yet (alpha 2)
<jcastro> and the launcher will autohide, which makes it so much nicer to use since it's not in the way
<chrisccoulson> i already run with autohide on :)
<jcastro> me too
<fta> jcastro, i read your post the autohide stuff, searched for it this morning, but couldn't find it
<fta> +about
<jcastro> fta: the option is in ccsm in the unity plugin
<fta> oh
<fta> middle click was doing something weird, irrc
<fta> iirc
<jcastro> yeah I only go in there to turn it on, clicking on anything else makes compiz blow up for me usually
<fta> jcastro, what do you think of bug 692462?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692462 in unity "unity confused with chromium web apps (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692462
<fta> it seems they are trying to detect which launcher to highlight just by looking at the process name and/or desktop file
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^
<chrisccoulson> i think they are using the process name ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac looked at something similar already
<chrisccoulson> in any case, the current behaviour isn't right
<chrisccoulson> fta - do the chromium windows get a unique WM_CLASS?
<fta> not sure
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, i opened a bug for supporting the unity panel menu in mozilla now
<chrisccoulson> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=619899
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 619899 in Widget: Gtk "Support the panel based menubar in Unity" [Enhancement,New]
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: good good, I was thinking about doing one for chromium, but then decided that it's too early, that and I should ask fta what he thinks
<jcastro> also, fta, it would be cool when you do app mode in chrome, if you could add to the launcher instead of the option for the desktop
<fta> the global menu stuff?
<fta> chromium doesn't really have a menu bar
<jcastro> right, so it shows nothing up there
<jcastro> I figured it would be like on the mac, where they export the menu from the button to the top panel anyway
<fta> i remember Evan already talked about that
<jcastro> what'd he say?
<jcastro> (though to me personally the appmode stuff is more important than the menu since I don't use the menu in chromium anyway)
<fta> something like it's too early, (our) specs not complete
<fta> the global menu is a nuisance to me, because i use the follow focus mode
<fta> and on a 24" screen, i don't maximize my windows, so that menu doesn't work at all
<jcastro> I am waiting for it to be better on multiple screens, it's annoying right now if I have something maximized on the second screen
<fta> jcastro, found this: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=30213
<jcastro> ya
<fta> how to attract someone's attention for bug 691556?  most probably ayatana
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691556 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[natty] rhythmbox doesn't appear in indicator-sound menu anymore (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691556
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, tbh, i guess it might be me who ends up doing the menu support for chromium too ;)
<jcastro> heh
<mdeslaur> fta: rhythmbox is currently unbuildable as libindicate failed to build for the gir transition
<mdeslaur> fta: I had planned to take a look, but that needs to be resolved first
<micahg> chrisccoulson: from xnox in #ubuntu-devel  (05:14:15 AM) xnox: micahg, the new "GREMaxVer" and "GREMinVer" in xulrunner-2.0-dev pacakge are broken. There is a "stray" "-e" which prevents queriying GREMinVer
<micahg> (05:14:34 AM) xnox: that's in libxul-embedding.pc
<chrisccoulson> oh, i hadn't had a chance to test that yet ;)
<micahg> oh, well I guess someone did
<micahg> :(
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i see
<chrisccoulson> i'll fix that in a bit, i need to fix an upgrade failure too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok
<micahg> jdstrand: I tried running seamonkey through the test-browser.py, but it kept hanging after the embedded odp file
<jdstrand> micahg: sounds like oo.o didn't close properly
<micahg> jdstrand: yeah, it seems like it was hung
<micahg> I couldn't seem to get it to close, so I just did some basic usage testing after that
<jdstrand> micahg: that is odd. I've used 'test-browser.py -e seamonkey' in the past. I doubt it is perfect, but it should basically work
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, could be user failure :)
<jdstrand> micahg: did you have oo.o open somewhere else? what about autostart? I always test these in a clean vm
<micahg> jdstrand: yeah, it wasn't in a clean VM, so maybe that's it
<jdstrand> micahg: as you've seen, the test-browser.py walks you through the process. eg, the png test fires up firefox. you must close firefox to proceed to the next test
<micahg> yep, I got through about 15 tests
<jdstrand> micahg: for oo.o, firefox launches a helper, in this case oo.o, and the helper opens
<jdstrand> micahg: you must then close both the browser and oo.o to go to the next test
<jdstrand> micahg: if oo.o didn't shut down correctly, it will do like you described (this actually happens with epiphany and the multimedia files tests (I believe chrisccoulson is working on fixing that))
<jdstrand> micahg: so with epiphany, I have to kill the totem-plugin-viewer from outside the test (I could automate that, but hope to see a fix)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i really need to figure out what's going on there :/
<jdstrand> micahg: in your case, look at ps output for any stray oo.o processes
<chrisccoulson> i have an idea, but never got round to finishing my investigation ;)
<jdstrand> k
<fta> chrisccoulson, no hit for WM_CLASS in the ch src tree
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, it probably wouldn't be there, it would probably be set via another API (perhaps GTK)
<chrisccoulson> fta - just try running xprop on the chromium windows instead
<fta> chrisccoulson, WM_CLASS(STRING) = "chromium-browser", "Chromium-browser"
<fta> chrisccoulson, same for a webapp :(
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, so it would probably be pretty difficult to match a window to a specific desktop file :/
<fta> it's probably fixable
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, build system will need an overhaul for fennec, I started on it, once I figure out what needs to be in there, I probably have to talk to upstream about what should be in build/ and what can't be moved there
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, seamonkey passed most of the tests, since this is the first time I ran it, I don't have a baseline yet, but I think it's fine to update
<jdstrand> micahg: is that for all the releases?
<micahg> jdstrand: I actually just tested on maverick, do you want me to test on more?  (will be later this week then)
<jdstrand> micahg: we need to test all the compiled binaries, yes
<micahg> jdstrand: I should be able to use a chroot for this, right?
<jdstrand> micahg: I can push maverick's out today though
<micahg> jdstrand: If I can test in the chroot's I have, I can test the rest later tonight
<jdstrand> micahg: maybe? I don't really use chroots anymore. You can see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/TestingEnvironment for one way to setup vms
<chrisccoulson> i'm wondering whether we should try and get the guy who maintains the seamonkey PPA to help out with these updates......
<jdstrand> well, I don't use chroots for testing anymore. I use them for builds and other things all the time
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, one person agreed to try them in a semi=prod env
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: that sounds like a grand idea
<chrisccoulson> that's cool, but that would be useful on a more regular basis ;)
<micahg> jdstrand: I'm limltted on disk space and CPU power ATM, so VMs are difficu;
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, there is someone who maintains seamonkey on all releases, and AFAICT, it only really existed to provide the latest seamonkey version to every ubuntu release
<chrisccoulson> which we do anyway
<chrisccoulson> so his effort is probably better spent on helping us out ;)
<chrisccoulson> i might send him an e-mail
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I tried to get him to help before, he didn't want to deal with our complicated processes or something to that effect
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm :/
<micahg> jdstrand: so, I'll test the rest in my chroots tonight and let you know
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I wanted him to help with the SM 2.0 transition, but he got scared away
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe it's worth another shot though
<micahg> ok, bbiab
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i might drop him an e-mail
<jdstrand> micahg: seamonkey on maverick pushed
<fta> do we really have seamonkey users?
<fta> popcon shows 14k installs (0.78%) but 0 frequently used
<fta> and 12 infrequently used
<fta> mdeslaur, do you know if someone is actively working on fixing libindicate?
<mdeslaur> fta: I don't know, sorry
<fta> ok, n-p
<mdeslaur> fta: you should ask the last uploader
<fta> mdeslaur, well, i initially had my doubts about rb being fixed as it's no longer a target for natty, but libindicate sure is, so i'll wait ;)
<mdeslaur> fta: oh, I'm a rhythmbox user, so I'll definitely take a look at it :P
<fta> mdeslaur, me too, and i have no plan to move to banshee
<BUGabundo> o/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-21
<Dimmuxx> micahg: any eta on b8 in firefox-next?
<gnomefreak> when i log in firefox opens on its own and asks me to grant access to Lp to change,read,ect...
<gnomefreak> that should not happen
<vadi2> Hi, does anyone know if Firefox uses the hunspell dictionaries that are stored in /usr/share/hunspell/, or does it use it's own?
<Dimmuxx> hmm why is the crash reporter disabled in firefox-next builds?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, because the symbols for those builds are not stored on the Mozilla server
<Dimmuxx> ah
<micahg> Dimmuxx: when it's released?
<Dimmuxx> oh the website isn't updated yet, I checked the ftp a couple of hours ago
<micahg> Dimmuxx: yep, I"m waiting until it's actually released in case there are issues with build1
<Dimmuxx> they moved it to releases at least
<micahg> Dimmuxx: should be released sometime today, beta 7 is the latest on the beta site still
<Dimmuxx> mmm I saw that when I checked it now, but I always check the ftp instead of the site since it lags behind a couple of hours ;)
<micahg> Dimmuxx: I usually wait for the official announcement to hit the planet, then the next night I push the builds up
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, beta 8 is supposed to be released today, do you want me to push to natty or are we still waiting for the translations?
<chrisccoulson> i need to sort the translation stuff out first
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll push to firefox-next after release, so you can grab the tarball from there
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> jdstrand: sorry, I was tracking down a FTBFS error last night, I'll run the SM tests tonight
<jdstrand> micahg: k
<fta> mdeslaur, mterry fixed libindicate4/rhythmbox
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-22
<mdeslaur> fta: I thought he just got it to build...is it in the sound menu now?
<fta> mdeslaur, hm, doesn't look like it
<mdeslaur> fta: ok, I'll fix it
<mdeslaur> fta: fixed rhythbox uploaded
<fta> great
<fta> micahg, funny, i packaged bluegriffon like 2 years ago
<micahg> fta: oh, cool :), do you think it would be good to have in Ubuntu?
 * micahg is just fixing the build system for xul2.0, not packaging bluegriffon
<fta> micahg, iirc, i never uploaded it, something with upstream, i don't remember
<fta> don't stop that guy if he's willing to do it ;)
<micahg> I still would like to get songbird in the repos one day :-/
<micahg> fta: no, I wanted to help, but had no time
<micahg> but my helper disappeared into the ethos
<fta> dpm, hi, why is there green there: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+lang/eu   it's all supposed to be purple
<dpm> hi fta, that's a change in Launchpad that was announced (and applied) yesterday. Purple is going away, as it was causing confusion:
<dpm> https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg06183.html
<dpm> and there is ongoing work on sharing upstream translations with ubuntu packages that might make this obsolete anyway
<fta> hm, in my case, it's confusing. i guess i have to generate my own stats
<dpm> fta, yeah, I can understand that in your particular case. I'd suggest asking danilo in #launchpad to see if there are any alternatives
<fta> mdeslaur, hi, the rb is still missing in the sound indicator here
<fta> -the
<mdeslaur> fta: even after starting it once?
<fta> mdeslaur, just rebooted
<fta> mdeslaur, i used to start it from there
<mdeslaur> fta: let me try rebooting
<fta> yep, it appears when started manually
<mdeslaur> hmm
<fta> no more covers though
<mdeslaur> fta: It appears in the menu for me after a reboot, but the cover art is missing
<mdeslaur> fta: and I also have two banshees, and when playing something in banshee, it shows it as playing in rhythmbox, etc.
<fta> mdeslaur, i fully upgraded, rebooted, it wasn't there
<mdeslaur> fta: you need to start it once for it to appear
<fta> yep, not a big deal for me, but it will probably confuse some users
<mdeslaur> fta: I don't know how to fix it.
<mdeslaur> fta: actually, I think that's on purpose
<mdeslaur> so there's only one default media player, and in natty, it's banshee
<fta> oh, sad. they should detect which media player is the default in the gnome prefs
<mdeslaur> fta: once you've started rhythmbox just once, it'll always appear, even after a reboot
<mdeslaur> so it's no biggie
<fta> ok
<fta> grrr, i can't use dconf and can't change anything with dconf-editor
<mdeslaur> fta: yeah, that appears to be broken
<mdeslaur> fta: try gsettings get com.canonical.indicators.sound interested-media-players
<mdeslaur> fta: could you please confirm bug 693445
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693445 in d-conf (Ubuntu) "[natty] dconf-editor won't allow certain values to be modified (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693445
<fta> done
<mdeslaur> fta: thanks
<fta> dpm, translation erros keep pilling up
<fta> errors
<dpm> fta, I'm wondering if you could send an e-mail to each particular team with the error report. If you know the language code of the translations with errors, figuring out the team's name should be relatively easy (lp-l10n-$LANGCODE) and you can get the e-mail through the LP api
<dpm> if not, I'd send another heads up with the report to the launchpad-translators list
<fta> dpm, i'll think about it. current situation is not ideal, it's not correlated to the translators workflow
<fta> dpm, ideally, lp should have a way to tag a string as needing review *with* a reason
<fta> dpm, all that using the api
<dpm> fta, another option is what danilo was suggesting the other day: make the %{VARIABLES} use gettext-like syntax and you'd get syntax checking for free
<dpm> fta, yeah, but there isn't a translations api yet :(
<dpm> well, just a partial one
<fta> dpm, is there any plan for improving the api?
<fta> dpm, if i change the %{}, that would mean zillions string changes
<dpm> fta, there isn't any plan for the api, due to lack of resources in the LP team to work on that. There was some community work on implementing API for reporting: https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/Specs/ReportingAPI - however, it's been on hold for a while now due to the guy working on it being busy with other projects
<dpm> fta, yeah, I agree changing the strings would not be optimal, just pointing it out as an option
 * micahg hates the choice of running Firefox 4 or Virtualbox
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> fta: I've been told to poke you re an issue I have http://twitpic.com/3igg3a/full
<czajkowski> fta: all text links jumble the text on planet ubuntu and words go behind theright hand border but not everyone is having this issue
<fta> d'oh! looks bad
<fta> 1st time i see this
<czajkowski> yeah since the new css it's really messed up reading for me on the planet
<fta> does it also do that with a fresh profile? (chromium-browser --temp-profile)
<czajkowski> let me see
<czajkowski> fta: yes it does
<fta> ok, so it's not one of your extension
<fta> which channel is that? stable?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> Maverick
<czajkowski> fta: http://twitpic.com/3igj5k/full
<fta> czajkowski, looks like an upstream bug, could you please file a bug? http://new.crbug.com/
<fta> and attach your screenshots
<czajkowski> sure
<fta> thanks
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=67817
<fta> czajkowski, Cced a dev usually liking this kind of bugs
<fta> czajkowski, btw, please have a look at bug 686575 comment #7 for what he's requesting to isolate that kind of bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686575 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser incorrectly inteprets which HTML element is designated by mouse pointer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686575
<czajkowski> people like these kinda bugs, where it's messed up on one persons but not anothers!
<czajkowski> bonkers
<czajkowski> no isue on ff
<fta> oh, happens to me too, running the daily builds
<fta> czajkowski, ^^, seems to be the ubuntu font
<czajkowski> aye I did wonder that but that shouldn't effect the text going behind the border
<czajkowski> I know some peoples titles look awful
<fta> czajkowski, known: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=59048
<czajkowski> fta: cheers at least I know it's not just me :)
<czajkowski> not used to looking at bugs not on lp :)
<fta> czajkowski, zoom in + out works around it
<fta> czajkowski, you've just gained a META bug :)
<czajkowski> a what ?
<fta> woo.. it's snowing hard in Paris :)
 * czajkowski is sick of seeing snow 
<fta> czajkowski, just an umbrella bug, collecting a bunch of other bugs
<czajkowski> EVIL SNOW
<czajkowski> fta: ah ok thanks
<fta> midori just crashes, so much for a wekbit test
<czajkowski> fta: been stuck at airports and train stations for the last while.  I know a lotta folks were trying to go via france till paris shut down then eurostar stoped taking bookings
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ntp.png  another gnome3 weirdness? or a chromium bug
<micahg> jdstrand: my chroots didn't work right and virtualbox doesn't like me at the moment
<jdstrand> micahg: ack
<micahg> jdstrand: is it easy to mount shares with kvm and libvirt?
 * micahg doesn't want to clone qa-regression-tools in each vm
<micahg> *testing
<micahg> jdstrand: also, how much space does each image take?
<jdstrand> micahg: the VMs?
<micahg> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> micahg: mine are 5G with 512M ram each
<jdstrand> micahg: I have 2 for each supported release (i386 and amd64 installs)
<micahg> jdstrand: can they grow as need or is the space preallocated?
<micahg> jdstrand: do I need to test both archs?
<jdstrand> micahg: I use qcow2 with snapshots and let them grow
<jdstrand> micahg: for seamonkey-- no
<jdstrand> micahg: for a supported package, yes
<jdstrand> micahg: while growable, they max at 5G
<micahg> jdstrand: so, the max size is predetermined or is 5G it?
<jdstrand> micahg: it is however you set it up
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, can you mount local dirs in the vms?
<jdstrand> micahg: I use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/TestingEnvironment
<jdstrand> micahg: you can with samba, but I don't bother. I just use scp
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, thanks, I guess I'll give this a try then
<jdstrand> micahg: most of the security team uses kvm/libvirt
<jdstrand> micahg: sbeattie uses virtualbox
<jdstrand> micahg: you might also like virt-manager if using kvm/libvirt
 * micahg has been using VirtualBox for years for Windows VMs
<jdstrand> micahg: mdeslaur and kees uses virt-manager
<jdstrand> micahg: well, I am not advocating change per se, but we do use virtualization for most if not all testing
<micahg> which makes sense, also the overhead should be lower with kvm/libvirt I imagine
<jdstrand> I like ie
<jdstrand> it
<jdstrand> but then again, I am biased
<micahg> is that why you help maintain it ;)
<jdstrand> I wrote the apparmor driver for libvirt
<jdstrand> hehe, yes
<micahg> jdstrand: are you taking any vacation this time of year?
<jdstrand> oh yes
<micahg> when do you start?
<jdstrand> I am off tomorrow through the new year
<jdstrand> I start back on the monday after the 1st
<micahg> ah, is there anyone not going on vacation?
<jdstrand> not really
<micahg> so, who can I get to push the SM update once I test?
<mdeslaur> Quotes page! <jdstrand> I like ie
<jdstrand> pfft
<jdstrand> in the #ubuntu-mozilla channel no less :)
<mdeslaur> hehe :)
<micahg> mdeslaur: when do you start vacation?
<mdeslaur> micahg: I'm on vacation. Can't you tell? :)
<micahg> ah
<mdeslaur> micahg: I started yesterday, until the 3rd
<micahg> mdeslaur: cool
<micahg> jdstrand: BTW, should I be testing with openjdk or sun-java?
<fta> could someone please try chromium on natty, the new tab page
<fta> mine is broken: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ntp.png
<fta> micahg, ^^ ?
 * micahg isn't on natty yet
<mdeslaur> fta: seems to be working for me
<fta> mdeslaur, which build?
<mdeslaur> fta: natty: 8.0.552.224~r68599-0ubuntu1, Pocket: release, Component: universe
<fta> hm, ok, so maybe it's trunk only then
<fta> let's see if lp still has older builds to bisect
<jdstrand> micahg: yes please. just openjdk-6 is fine on all
<micahg> and I assume flashplugin-nonfree on all is ok as well?
<jdstrand> micahg: look at testlib_browser.py
<jdstrand> micahg: grep QRT testlib_browser.py
<micahg> ah, I read that before, I guess I forgot about it
<fta> mdeslaur, n-m, it was caused by an extension: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bpeohalpamaeaimliodkepkphdnhdidf
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-23
<Lcawte> Hi, if I add the daily build PPA (ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa) to my sources, and install the 4.0 beta, will it force me to remove my stable install of Firefox?
<BUGabundo> oi
<fta> BUGabundo, is your natty fine?
<BUGabundo> can't copy paste
<BUGabundo> bad X upgrade
<fta> X or gtk?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> yofel: ^^^
<fta> do you know of a bug id?
<BUGabundo> no one at +1 had filled it yet lol
<yofel> I just filed bug 693976
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693976 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "[natty] Copying to clipboard broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693976
<yofel> and it's gtk, clipboard works fine in KDE
<fta> chromium crashes too
<BUGabundo> fta: chromium fine here
<BUGabundo> but I've started it before the updates
<fta> BUGabundo, it's only some sites, like amazon
<BUGabundo> yofel: "lucid"?
<yofel> BUGabundo: "Installation Media"
<fta> "installationMedia", i hate it in all bug reports, it's just confusing
<BUGabundo> ahh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-24
<micahg> GTK was broke in natty earlier
<BUGabundo> and the new updates are even more broken. won't install. stuck at man-db
<yofel> micahg: there? with gtk 2.23.3ubuntu3 copy works again in most apps,  but firefox and thunderbird crash with http://paste.ubuntu.com/547120/ as soon as I select something
<yofel> any idea why it's just them?
<micahg> yofel: that library is gone now it seems
<micahg> yofel: FF and TB have the same crash?
<micahg> yofel: well, Robert downgrade GTK to 2.23.2, so it should be fixed
<BUGabundo> My most dear online friends, best wishes of an Happy Merry Xtmas for you all and your Families!
<yofel> micahg: it was the same stacktrace top, but the downgrade fixed it for now
<micahg> yofel: ok, I guess it makes sense
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-26
<gnomefreak> why the hell does firefox open when i boot up into a page that asks for access to LP? i have my LP page as default but it should never ask for access nor should it open without me opening it
<gnomefreak> i cant use ctrl+alt+n or **p in irssi :(
<gnomefreak> oh its ctrl+p/n no alt :/
<gnomefreak> if i open firefox on my own it opens my LP page just fine, so it is just on gdm login that it happens
<gnomefreak> how the hell do i stop ffb7 from opening upon login. it opens to this page https://edge.launchpad.net/+authorize-token?oauth_token=jwdWTZVFz4w9TphHBJj8  i dont see a way to stop it. FF should never ask for access to any page other than to read it!!!
<gnomefreak> To finish authorizing the application identified as review-notifier to access Launchpad on your behalf you should go back to the application window in which you started the process and inform it that you have done your part of the process.
<gnomefreak> i dont have review-notifier in a window
<gnomefreak> ok maybe i fixed it
<gnomefreak> ok seems you have to run review-notifier in terminal to fix it
<gnomefreak> it == ffb7
<gnomefreak> and yay!!!! its snowing
<BUGabundo> ehlo :D
<BUGabundo> fta: http://pipes.yahoo.com/bugabundo/pt2en
<BUGabundo> AHHAHAHA
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-19
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, after looking at scrollbar stuff, i really want to poke my eyes out already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you want the 9.0 final builds to go to precise or are we just uploading 10 beta 1 when they're tagged?
<joelesko> micahg: All my ppa build completed successfully for seamonkey 2.6. I sent up builds for lucid through precise.
<micahg> joelesko: that's good news :), that means we should be ready to go on tuesday for precise at least and maybe oneiric
<joelesko> micahg: Let me know where the test builds are when you create them.
<joelesko> micahg: I'm using it on maverick and oneiric and not running across any problems. Is there some test scripts you use?
<micahg> joelesko: ok, precise I'll just upload, ubuntu-mozilla-security will be where the oneiric build will go if I don't run out of time, otherwise, we can push next week when I'm off
<joelesko> micahg: great. thanks. I sure would like to close those open bugs.
<micahg> joelesko: yeah, we use test-browser.py from lp:qa-regression-testing (you need to run it in a clean env as it'll blow away your profile), I need to make a smaller set of test cases for the universe packages like chromium and seamonkey
<micahg> joelesko: take a look at this blueprint which has the list of the limited test cases: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-p-catch-all, it's under security roundtable wednesday
<micahg> joelesko: you'll need to test the binaries that are produced in the PPA though since that's what will be released
<joelesko> micahg: That's the plan. I will pull then when ready. I have time this week.
<micahg> cool
<joelesko> lightning is current broke, right?
<micahg> shouldn't be
<micahg> you'll need to use the version from the thunderbird-next PPA
<joelesko> I asked someone else because I didn't see the xpi on https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Calendar/Calendar_Versions
<micahg> https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/tinderbox-builds/comm-beta/
<joelesko> thanks. Is thunderbird schedule for release soon as well?
<micahg> we have 1.1 built in thunderbird-next (will be in ubuntu-mozilla-security tomorrow sometime)
<micahg> er, only for oneiric that is
<artnay> any news concerning chromium translations? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/888617
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 888617 in chromium-browser "Chromium translations on LP no longer updated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<artnay> I remember we spoke that once daily builds are active, translation templates would be next
<micahg> artnay: I have no idea what's involved in the chromium translations
<artnay> chrisccoulson: hi. I thought I had spoken with micahg but it must have been you.
<artnay> chrisccoulson: 14:48     artnay : any news concerning chromium translations? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/888617
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 888617 in chromium-browser "Chromium translations on LP no longer updated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<artnay> chrisccoulson: 14:48     artnay : I remember we spoke that once daily builds are active, translation templates would be next
<bjsnider> artnay, if i can do anything about this i'll take al ook at it today
<artnay> bjsnider: that would be great, thanks in advance.
<bjsnider> micahg, alright it seems that the change i mentioned recently does result in working chromium dbg packages, and it also seems like that's the only way to get it done, ie there's no more build flag.
<alex_mayorga> timeless: hi!
<alex_mayorga> timeless: I blame the slowness on resource:///components/nsPrompter.js:68 and chrome://global/content/bindings/browser.xml:273 on IRCCloud and Grooveshark fighting over Flash
<alex_mayorga> timeless: I've fetched firefox-trunk-mozsymbols
<timeless> can you figure out if/what it did, or what it claims to do?
<timeless> (ask it for a description/contents)
<alex_mayorga> timeless: sorry crashed Flash prevented me from seeing your messages
<timeless> can you figure out if/what it did, or what it claims to do?
<timeless> (ask it for a description/contents)
<alex_mayorga> timeless: any chance you can get a fix for https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=699133 so I can at leas submit the crash?
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 699133 in General "No "Send crash report" link for Flash crashes on non visible Flash elements." [Normal,New: ]
<alex_mayorga> "This package contains the Firefox symbols in a format expected by Mozilla's
<alex_mayorga>  Breakpad. Eventually this package should go away and the symbol upload be
<alex_mayorga>  implemented in soyuz (or other builders that build this package)"
<alex_mayorga> sorry on the multi-line
<timeless> doesn't bother me
<timeless> ok, can you figure out if it really has symbols? if it does, the contents should be significant in terms of size
<alex_mayorga> on this very channel I asked why the builds from this team PPA don't have about:crashes though, so that's another thing I'd need
<timeless> if the package gives you symbols, you can use gdb
<timeless> which is good enough for most things
<alex_mayorga> Uncompressed Size: 142 k
<timeless> the package should be >100mb if it's useful
<micahg> Firefox can't fix a flash crash anyways, why would you want to report it?
<timeless> what is it actually?
<timeless> micahg: firefox is software, mozilla is an entity
<micahg> timeless: right, sorry, Mozilla can't fix a flash crash :)
<timeless> mozilla as an entity can help adobe review crash reports and fix bug reports
<timeless> *if* they're collected
<micahg> ah
<timeless> similarly, microsoft will help just about any software vendor review and fix reports in their crashing software
<timeless> (via WER)
<alex_mayorga> micahg: IIRC there was a time were an "electrolisys" project existed and they valued the plugin-container crashes
<timeless> alex_mayorga: the project still exists
<timeless> although it's mostly focused on the next step which is irrelevant for flash crashes
<timeless> but yes, plugin crashes are still valuable
<timeless> but that's offtopic
<timeless> we're here to try to get you symbols so we can get js stack traces for slow scripts w/o using firebug/venkman :)
<micahg> alex_mayorga: plugin-container crash != flash crash
<timeless> so, i don't care how few bytes the package has, figure out what files it has
<timeless> micahg: sure, but 99% of the time it is the plugin that's crashing, and on linux, that's probably flash :)
<chrisccoulson> if you want symbols, you need firefox-dbg or firefox-trunk-dbg
<chrisccoulson> those are about 180MB ;)
 * alex_mayorga catches up as he got his first Pangolin crash
<alex_mayorga> doing sudo apt-get install firefox-trunk-dbg
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: you told me the other day no about:crashes for the PPA, right?
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, yes. but we still have symbols if you want to use gdb
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: meet timeless of Mozilla's fame, perhaps something could be worked out to get the crashes on Socorro somehow
<alex_mayorga> timeless: firefox-trunk-dbg is installed now, what would be my instructions?
<timeless> for getting them uploaded, they should talk to ted / moznet
<timeless> but, now that you have the -dbg package (yay), let's visit gdb
<timeless> do you still have a slow script, or are we just doing it for practice?
<timeless> (we can get a slow script if we need one)
<alex_mayorga> timeless: I'm pretty sure I can reproduce the slow script if I try
<timeless> ok, for now, let's ignore that, do you have firefox running?
<timeless> (and can you get a terminal? :)
<chrisccoulson> timeless, oh, i can upload them already. it's just that i'd be submitting about 400MB of symbols per day if i did it for all of our builds, which is why we only do it on beta + release builds currently
<alex_mayorga> timeless: yup!
<timeless> chrisccoulson: out of curiosity, do you pay for bandwidth?
<timeless> (really curious)
<timeless> alex_mayorga: alright, in the terminal:
<timeless> ps aux|grep firefox-bin
 * timeless has no idea how magically hacked the ubuntu firefox is
<timeless> we'll see shortly :)
<chrisccoulson> timeless, i don't pay for the bandwidth, and i upload the symbols automatically from a job in our datacenter anyway
<alex_mayorga> timeless: edited a bit to ps aux|grep firefox-trunk
<chrisccoulson> i'm more concerned about disk usage on the other end :)
<timeless> alex_mayorga: don't :)
<timeless> really, if they're underprovisioned, they need to fix it anyway
<alex_mayorga> timeless: the ps you suggested comes back blank
<timeless> they need to have different aging policy for different kinds of packages (nightlies, alphas, etc)
<timeless> and i'm fairly certain they do
<timeless> getting crash reports for your builds would enable them to understand more about how they're used too
<alex_mayorga> if I use firefox-trunk I get 2373 as my main suspect
<timeless> alex_mayorga: ok
<timeless> gdb -p 2373
<alex_mayorga> timeless: bear in mind I'm using "Nightly" from ppa here
<timeless> at this point, a piratepad will be helpful
<timeless> alex_mayorga: yeah, sure
<timeless> my steps are designed to let me slowly work out the quirks of your build
<timeless> e.g. there's no -bin file, and thus there's no .sh script which would accept magic commands
<timeless> if you used a mozilla official thing, we'd use firefox -d gdb -g
<alex_mayorga> timeless: I see
<timeless> (or specify a different debugger w/ -d ...)
<chrisccoulson> you should be able to do that with ours too
<chrisccoulson> although, we rename the binary for our nightly build to make it coinstallable with the release builds
<chrisccoulson> (so, firefox-trunk -g will work fine)
<timeless> ok, so, in that case, 2373 may be the wrong answer
<timeless> if you have a firefox-trunk-bin
<timeless> we generally want the -bin process if one exists
<alex_mayorga> timeless: got some form of permission thing with your command, sudo gdb -p 2373 did the trick
<alex_mayorga> 0x00007fa090e8c753 in __GI___poll (fds=<optimized out>, nfds=<optimized out>,
<alex_mayorga>     timeout=<optimized out>) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c:87
<alex_mayorga> 87	../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c: No such file or directory.
<alex_mayorga> 	in ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c
<timeless> alex_mayorga: so...
<timeless> if you're debugging a shell script, the wrong thing happened
<alex_mayorga> firefox-trunk is grayed out, locked not responsive to mouse or keyboard input
<timeless> and it's moderately painful for me to figure out if that's the case
<timeless> i'd typically use pstree |grep -C 10 2373
<timeless> if there are children other than plugin-container, then it's the wrong process)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, did you forget to push a commit to lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.oneiric?
<chrisccoulson> (ie, the last release tag) :)
<timeless> alex_mayorga: anyway, try "info shar"
 * timeless tries to remember how to speak gdb w/o finding a linux env
<alex_mayorga> timeless: http://piratepad.net/c3berohKLm
<alex_mayorga> how do I get the dbg of firefox-trunk dependencies "automagically"? does anyone know?
<timeless> (i've definitely seen/used a script that did it, but it was ages ago)
<chrisccoulson> lol, i can hear my daughter snoring over the baby monitor
<timeless> that's a good thing
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: lovely :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i feel more relaxed when i can hear her ;)
<timeless> earlier today i could hear someone else's daughter wailing through the corridor (much less pleasant)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's not so nice :(
<alex_mayorga> timeless: done fetching -dbgs here
<timeless> :)
<timeless> ok, time to get a slow script dialog
<timeless> you can be lazy and use this one:
<timeless> javascript:while(1);
<timeless> (hardly useful, but hey...)
<timeless> anyway.. you should get a slow script dialog for that (i did)
<alex_mayorga> timeless: that in the URL bar?
<timeless> sure
<alex_mayorga> timeless: what now in gdb?
<alex_mayorga> the slow script is there
<timeless> ^C / ^{break}
 * timeless is busy downloading symbols for firefox (which is hosting irc cloud)
<timeless> btw: you don't generally want to debug your irc client. it tends to die :)
<alex_mayorga> timeless: pretty much the same thing
<alex_mayorga> Program received signal SIGINT, Interrupt.
<alex_mayorga> 0x00007fa090e8c753 in __GI___poll (fds=<optimized out>, nfds=<optimized out>,
<alex_mayorga>     timeout=<optimized out>) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c:87
<alex_mayorga> 87	../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c: No such file or directory.
<alex_mayorga> 	in ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c
<timeless> yeah, the top frame will always be useless for this
<timeless> the hope is that in the middle you'll see more useful stuff, hold on
<timeless> oh right. it's a bad idea to copy text from firefox and paste it into your debugger
<timeless> (if your debugger is debugging firefox..)
<chrisccoulson> what problem are you trying to debug?
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?p=11568785#p11568785
<chrisccoulson> if the top of the stack is a poll(), then the rest of it is usually not all that useful :)
<alex_mayorga> I'm seeing slow resource:///components/nsPrompter.js:68 and chrome://global/content/bindings/browser.xml:273 when CPU is raced
<timeless> the other thing is that it's quite likely you're looking at the wrong thread
 * timeless was debugging the debugger instead of firefox (oops)
<alex_mayorga> that's the symptom I get at least
<timeless> ok, now i have a debugger (64bit) debugging firefox (32bit)
 * timeless gets slow script dialog (yay)
<timeless> ok, so,.... the brute force command is:
<timeless> thread apply all bt
<timeless> the windbg equiv fwiw is: ~* kp
<timeless> (thread) (all) (backtrace) (somewhat verbose)
<timeless> in general, for a slow script, you're probably going to want the ui thread, which is generally thread 0
<timeless> but from memory gdb's concept of threads isn't virtualized, so you actually have to think about them by their underlying representation instead of "the zeroth thread"
<timeless> anyway, we can try to work wih certain constraints
 * timeless pokes alex_mayorga
 * alex_mayorga pokes the mostly death laptop with a stick
<alex_mayorga> timeless: I've got the nsPrompter.js right here
<alex_mayorga> what do I do in dbg?
<timeless> (gdb) thread apply all bt
<timeless> hrm
<timeless> (gdb) thread apply all bt 1000
<timeless> let's not let it be annoying
<timeless> if possible, try to make gdb think you have many lines on your screen so that you don't have to hit <enter> to continue (don't ask me how to do that)
 * timeless pokes alex_mayorga
<alex_mayorga> timeless: trying but this thing is very unresponsive
<timeless> how much ram do you have? :)
<alex_mayorga> 4GB
<timeless> how much is free? :)
<alex_mayorga>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<alex_mayorga> Mem:       4016412    3902520     113892          0        864      87176
<alex_mayorga> about 1 GB I think
<chrisccoulson> more like 100MB, unless my eyes are deceiving me ;)
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: I trust any third party, rather than myself :)
<alex_mayorga> http://piratepad.net/c3berohKLm should be it
<alex_mayorga> I got to run now
<alex_mayorga> would let it sit here see if has exploded when I come back ;-)
<timeless> alex_mayorga: ok, so, the section i left in purple is the interesting bit
<timeless> the next bit is to see if we can use the xpconnect stack dumping stuff, if not, we'll have to do it the hard way
<timeless> alex_mayorga: i left notes at the bottom
<timeless> they should work, i hope
<timeless> (right, selecting "continue" for slow script for while(1) isn't a good idea...)
<chrisccoulson> lol @ https://twitter.com/#!/deadsquid/status/148902812783349760
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-20
<alex_mayorga> timeless: ping
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<cousin_luigi> micahg: Tell me, how safe is to use the ubuntu-mozilla-security repository? In what way do packages in it differ from ubuntu security?
<cousin_luigi> Qualitatively, that is.
<alex_mayorga> Hello! Can anyone here do something about "Failed to build" at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily ?
<micahg> cousin_luigi: ubuntu-mozilla-security is where we stage Mozilla security updates and is possible to use to pretest the updates, stable updates usually go there a few days before release, you'd basically be using RC quality stuff, there might be stuff warranting a respin in there, but relatively believed to be stable
<Omega> even nightly has been stable from my experience
<cousin_luigi> micahg: Okay.
<cousin_luigi> micahg: Thanks.
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<alex_mayorga> timeless: I tried to complete what you requested at http://piratepad.net/c3berohKLm
<chrisccoulson> right, thunderbird-stable and firefox-stable PPA's are on again :)
<Omega> :)
<Omega> great job my friends
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: how about daily builds?
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, the daily builds are all broken atm
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and fix them in a bit, but i'm meant to be on vacation :)
<chrisccoulson> they always break when i go on vacation
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: I see
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: hope it'd be an easy fix, if not, enjoy your vacation
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-21
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, this KDE patch is totally screwed for firefox 10
<joelesko> micahg: Hi. I'm sure you know this but I see Seamonkey tagged 2.6.1 this morning. I guess there are issues with 2.6, so we should wait off on that one.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, have you seen where the next UDS is?
<chrisccoulson> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<chrisccoulson> oakland :)
 * timeless pokes alex_mayorga
<micahg> joelesko: right, there was a respin
 * alex_mayorga acknowledges timeless poke
<timeless> ok
<timeless> did, you set the breakpoint on fputs?
<alex_mayorga> timeless: no, I didn't
<timeless> can you please? :)
<timeless> i'd like to get stacks done so that you can write a howto :)
<alex_mayorga> timeless: I can do it when I get back home, drop the instructions on the piratepad
<timeless> i did
<timeless> they're below your "this didn't return anything"
<alex_mayorga> timeless: OK would check that out later, BTW the actual bug causing all my tribulations is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/907012
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 907012 in indicator-datetime "indicator-datetime uses 80% of RAM or 3.1g" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<alex_mayorga> that thing is eating all the RAM and making Nightly act wonky
<timeless> cute
<timeless> well, aptitude install valgrind :)
<timeless> or something
<alex_mayorga> timeless: the problem is that it is a service and I'm befuddled on how to valgrind such thing
 * alex_mayorga is learning to debug ubuntu
<timeless> pstree
<timeless> if the service has a parent, then find the location of the parent's script
<timeless> edit the script to call valgrind w/ the service + args as args
<timeless> or just replace the service app on disk w/ a shell script that calls valgrind + renamed service + args
<timeless> either way
<timeless> it's probably easier to rename the service on disk
<timeless> e.g. mv /usr/sbin/stupid /usr/sbin/stupid-bin
<timeless> cat > /usr/sbin/stupid
<timeless> #!/bin/sh
<timeless>  /usr/sbin/stupid-bin $*
<timeless> err
<timeless>  /usr/bin/valgrind /usr/sbin/stupid-bin $*
<chrisccoulson> hah, indicator-datetime leaking memory. why am i not surprised?
<timeless> you can even make the wrapper clever and have it look for a file to decide if you it should use valgrind or not
<timeless> if [ -e /usr/sbin/stupid.valgrind ] ;
<timeless>   DEBUGGER=/usr/bin/valgrind
<timeless> else
<timeless>  DEBUGGER=
<timeless> fi
<timeless> $DEBUGGER /usr/sbin/stupid-bin $*
<timeless> something like that :)
<timeless> then you can touch /usr/sbin/stupid.valgrind if you want the service to be valgrinded and rm it if you don't
<alex_mayorga> one day I'd get there ;-)
<timeless> (you'd of course need to restart the service, which you could probably do by shooting it [kill!]
<timeless> anyway, for valgrind, you /may/ or may not want additional args or output redirectors...
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: it leaks really bad on my laptop, but I asked on #ubuntu+1 and no one else seems to have that
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: are you using pangolin?
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, yeah
<chrisccoulson> but i have 8GB of ram and a SSD. i don't always notice such things ;)
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: perhaps you could try to repro ;-)
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, do you use evolution?
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: no that I'm aware
<chrisccoulson> it's only using 1.7MB here. the biggest consumers on my machine are thunderbird (420MB) and firefox (380MB)
<chrisccoulson> and zeitgeist (270MB). yikes
 * chrisccoulson kills that
<timeless> zeitgeist?
<chrisccoulson> timeless, it's for event logging
<chrisccoulson> unity uses it for prioritizing most frequently used apps and most recently/frequently opened files in the dash
<chrisccoulson> but it's written in python
<timeless> python doesn't have to be bad
<chrisccoulson> i consider it bad to write long running daemons in python :)
<timeless> would you rather java? :)
<chrisccoulson> hah
 * micahg wonders if chrisccoulson is asking for more erlang daemons
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> that's probably as bad as java!
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<xjjk> is there a new blocker bug? aurora publishing is disabled again
<chrisccoulson> xjjk, no
<xjjk> why disabled?
<chrisccoulson> it's disabled until the new 11.0a2 builds are working
<xjjk> oh, OK. so there isn't a blocker bug like there was w/ 10.0a2
<chrisccoulson> no, but i don't recall there being one before either
<xjjk> for 10a2 there was something about Firefox disabling distribution-provided extensions
<xjjk> in particular, all of Ubuntu's
<chrisccoulson> no, that was for the 8.0 release
<chrisccoulson> bug 888307
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 888307 in thunderbird "Bundled Firefox extensions disabled on upgrade to 8.0" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888307
<xjjk> ah
<chrisccoulson> nice, all the builds are failing
<xjjk> on a side note… is there any chance of KDE integration coming back
<xjjk> I think it was dropped a while ago, and I miss it a lot =/
 * alex_mayorga hat tips to chrisccoulson in case he fixed the dailies
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, yeah, those should be fixed now
<chrisccoulson> by dropping the KDE integration ;)
<chrisccoulson> the KDE integration is completely broken from firefox 10 onwards, and i don't really have time to fix that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if debfx fixes it, could you reenable?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, not for precise. and it looks like it's pretty difficult to fix without reddesigning the nsKDEUtils interface
<chrisccoulson> i've already spent a fair bit of time trying to fix it up, but it's impossible to link libbrowsercomps.so
<debfx> hasn't opensuse ported the patches to ff 10 yet?
<chrisccoulson> debfx, no. and for the same reason that we haven't
<debfx> I wish they had spent their time working on a kde integration that is actually upstreamable :/
<chrisccoulson> micahg, are you taking care of 9.0.1?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, you want me to upload to firefox-stable also?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'll just copy the package from security-proposed
<chrisccoulson> that's what i did before
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, that might not be up until late tonight, I want to add the ia64/sparc patches before I upload those
<chrisccoulson> micahg, don't worry about those. i'd rather not increase risk any further for 2 architectures that nobody is even using. i'd rather those waited for another release tbh
<chrisccoulson> sparc isn't even bootable, and ia64 only exists in server hardware afaik
<micahg> ok, I can upload 9.0.1 then and pick up those fixes later, will do in a bit
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> it's a regression over 3.6 though, so before the official testing starts, I wanted to get the patches in, but I have 1.5 weeks for that :)
<chrisccoulson> we've had sparc / hppa failures in the past (when we did the 3.0 -> 3.6 transition), and we never really worried about those
<chrisccoulson> the number of users affected by that is pretty much zero, seeing as sparc users can't even boot lucid ;)
<micahg> I thought sparc couldn't install, but if you upgraded it would boot
<micahg> anyways, Debian has the patches, so it's not a lot of work
<chrisccoulson> i'd still prefer not to add anything to the build that adds risk for next to zero return
 * micahg will look at the patches, but guessing there's almost 0 risk
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, thunderbird.oneiric is messed up, seems like my changes didn't get in the branch before you merged, I'll work it out, I have my original one locally
<chrisccoulson> which changes?
<micahg> changelog stuff
<chrisccoulson> i added it already didn't i?
<micahg> yeah, it was for the tracking bug I think, not your fault, I think I might have forgot to push
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-22
<chrisccoulson> oops, forgot to turn on the cron job for the daily builds again
<and`> hi, is the max_version check disable from firefox 9?
<and`> s/disable/disabled
<and`> I see many extensions working fine even if their max_version is 8.*
<timeless> alex_mayorga: did you get to try the break fputs ?
<alex_mayorga> timeless: sadly no
<chrisccoulson> ah, i just realized why our firefox package grew recently :)
<micahg> why?
<chrisccoulson> because of the hyphenation patterns in the omni.jar
<Kurdistan> hi guys. when I try to watch quiktime trailers, firefox crashes.
<Kurdistan> I am using (x)ubuntu 11,10
<micahg> Kurdistan: that sounds bad :)
<micahg> the whole firefox crashes or just the plugin?
<Kurdistan> micahg, whole firefox.
<micahg> Kurdistan: can you submit a crash report to mozilla and PM me the crash id?
<Kurdistan> micahg, I will try to crash it again :).
<Kurdistan> micahg, I PM you.
<Kurdistan> I thought with 11.10 ubuntu would ship latest stable release of firefox without ppa
<timeless> nah
<Kurdistan> timeless, so we still need ppa for latest stable firefox?
<micahg> Kurdistan: yes, it'll hit -security on Jan 3, it'll be in proposed tomorrow
<timeless> Kurdistan: to any process there must be a little overhead
<timeless> it's unreasonable to expect otherwise :)
<micahg> and mozilla isn't pushing 9 out to everyone either
<timeless> micahg: firefox.com is pushing 9.0.1 :)
<timeless> i'm not sure i want to know why it's .1
<micahg> timeless: that's pull, not push
<timeless> micahg: fair enough
<timeless> my point was more that no one is going to push 9.0.0 anymore :)
<timeless> and that i was surprised to discover there was in fact a .1
<micahg> right, 9.0.1 should be in {natty,oneiric}-proposed tomorrow
<Kurdistan> you guys/girls are doing I great work. keeping up with firefox speedy release is not easy. :)
<Kurdistan> guys can it be any plugin that makes the crash?
<micahg> Kurdistan: idk, that crash you gave me was vlc crashing, but it's fixed in 9
<Kurdistan> micahg, thx.
<Kurdistan> micahg, maybe not the right place to ask. if I want the latest vlc, do I need ppa for that?
<micahg> yeah, or you can request a backport
<Kurdistan> micahg, how can I request I backport?
<micahg> there's a requestbackport script in ubuntu-dev-tools in precise
<micahg> Kurdistan: otherwise, there's this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Kurdistan> new release of vlc is security update, so I thought now when backport is active it would update
<micahg> Kurdistan: we don't push new versions for security updates except for Mozilla/Chromium stuff and maybe a few others
<micahg> usually they go through -security (for vlc a community member usually does it)
<Kurdistan> micahg, okey. I do not remenber my launcpad account. :(
<Kurdistan> micahg, so we have vlc community to?
<micahg> bdrung has done the updates in the past
<Kurdistan> micahg, okey.
<Kurdistan> is it okey that we chat about none-firefox stuff here
<Kurdistan> or we can take it in PM. do not want to break the rule.
<micahg> eh, we're kinda liberal with topics here, but sometimes there might be more appropriate channesl
<Kurdistan> micahg, okey. thx for the info.
<frubsi> I have a Q for an Italian Ubuntu OS:  Firefox 8 <= is still in English but I want to have Italian language, tried firefox-locale-it but doesnt work
<Kurdistan> frubsi have you tried to look if italian lang. is disabled only?
<Kurdistan> tool -> extension
<Kurdistan> language
<frubsi> you get 100 points, ur the hero of the evening, BIG THX!
<Kurdistan> frubsi, np.
<Kurdistan> thx guys/girls for all the answers.
<joelesko> micahg: I updated the changelog for seamonkey and rebuilt them. 2.6.1 built fine and is working. Not sure when you will be able to get a test version out there
<micahg> joelesko: well, I might have time tonight, otherwise, vacation starts tomorrow for me, so probably over the weekend
<joelesko> micahg: thanks. I've been on vacation this week so I have had time to spend with seamonkey.  Enjoy your time off and Happy Holidays.
<bjsnider> micahg, could ya merge that chromium stuff before ya go on vacation?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-23
<micahg> bjsnider: so, i'd prefer to just let chromium use the toolchain default, I'll give that a try
<micahg> bjsnider: I'll be around for most of next week anyways
<bjsnider> unfortunately this seems to be the only way to build those debug packages
<micahg> bjsnider: out toolchain passes -g for almost all the flags
<micahg> *our
<bjsnider> this is apparently how google intends for their dbg packages to be built
<bjsnider> since they removed the flag
<micahg> yes, but I think the problem is that we don't use our build flags
<bjsnider> i dunno, i looked at a recent build log on opensuse, and this is how they did it
<bjsnider> but what are our build flags?
<micahg> bjsnider: can you run a test build w/out that line you changed at all (just comment it out)
<micahg> bjsnider: run dpkg-buildflags --export=make
<bjsnider> run that where?
<micahg> in a terminal
<bjsnider> no, i mean dpkg-buildflags --export=make. in what context
<micahg> bjsnider: you asked what our build flags were
<bjsnider> oh, i thought you were conflating running that command and building chromium, which i couldn't figure out
<bjsnider> i am running that build and i'll report what happens tomorrow
<micahg> bjsnider: thanks :0
<FernandoMiguel> !firefox 11 memory usage: 184.05 MB #MEGAWIN
<ubot2> FernandoMiguel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fernando_xtmas> Merry Xtmas buddies http://goo.gl/58Kc7
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-24
<Fernando_xtmas> morning
<gnomefreak> has chromium daily archive been updated for Precise yet?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-25
<nikolam> it is strange, I had seamonkey 2.5 working just fine (64bit) and downloaded and copied 2.6.1 from seamonkey-project.org
<nikolam> and enigmail stollet working after going back to 2.5
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-12-17
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i'm developing an addon. I want my addon to work with every version of firexfox from 16 till .... How can i do that?  so i put the maxversion to 90.0 but when installing it in firefox, firefox tells me the addon is not compatible with v17...
<Krambiorix> how can i fix this?
<micahg> you can't with binary addons
<micahg> and even with non-binary ones, you have to track the beta/aurora channel to insure comaptability
<Krambiorix> micahg, so how do i do that?
<micahg> we have PPAs, see /topic for links (versions are a bit out of date on that pad, but the links should be fine)
<micahg> I'd suggest starting here: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/developers/builder
<Krambiorix> micahg, ok thx!
<Krambiorix> micahg, seems complex to make an addon nowadays
<micahg> well, if you use the SDK, I think it's more likely to stay compatible, but I haven't been keeping up with the latest on that
<Krambiorix> micahg, thx!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-12-19
<gnomefreak> what is ETA on raring daily builds (chromium, firefox,tbird)?
<micahg> umm, I see them for firefox and thunderbird
<micahg> chromium will come after we get stable, beta, and dev up to date
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks ill update the dailies
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-12-20
<gnomefreak> i filed a bug on firefox drop down menus being blank like unity.
<asac> anybody ever saw gnomefreawk?
<asac> gnomefreak
<micahg> he's popped in a few times
<asac> oh i see him chatting just a few hours ago :)
<asac> 09:28 < gnomefreak> 06:57:38> i filed a bug on firefox drop down menus being blank like unity.
<asac> interesting
<asac> micahg: if you see him, can yuou tell him that his twitter account was hacked? :)
<asac> i got nice messages from him
<micahg> sure
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-12-20
<Xzu1er> hi there. I got orthography issue with french language (dictionary: "Dictionnaires français 5.0.1" ) xubuntu 12.04
<Xzu1er> *with thunder bird
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-12-20
<vineetk> hi I am looking for the #webdev channel on the irc.mozilla.org server.. but I can
<vineetk> I can't*
<vineetk> seem to find the irc.mozilla.org server in the list of networks in XChat
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-12-19
<EvgeniiZh> Hi! What are the chances AsanNightly will be packaged along with regular nightly? I'd really love to use it, by prefer to have it installed as a package rather than manually for tar.bz2
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2019-12-21
<rare_energy> Hey everyone, hope you're doing well. I'm a happy user of the Firefox daily build PPA. I noticed that the official Firefox builds for Ubuntu 19.10 have the global menu patch (https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/view/head:/debian/patches/unity-menubar.patch) included in the builds, but the Firefox daily builds lack it. I've found that the global menu is pretty useful on the Plasma 
<rare_energy> desktop, and would love it if the patch was included in the Firefox daily builds. Any chance of that happening? I'm a developer and wouldn't mind putting in the work to make it happen
